# Naruto Chapter 564 Discussion Thread



## Klue (Nov 9, 2011)

Discuss away. 


			
				Hiroshi said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...





FitzChivalry said:


> Let's hope there will come a time when people will stop asking if Raws are out when there are no new threads to dicuss the release of the latest chapter, therefore _meaning_ that there _is_ no new Raw out. This widespread density kills a piece of me off weekly.
> 
> It's like asking if there's an earthquake occuring while everything around you isn't shaking. Or better yet, like an annoying kid in the backseat of his parents car asking over and over if they're there yet, despite the fact that they're driving full speed on the highway. Cut down on the agony spamming, simply look in the main Konoha Telegrams section, check the spoiler thread where the Raw links are always posted, or if the Raw's been out for some time, see if new threads have been made and you people will have your answer. If nothing's posted, then there obviously isn't a released Raw chapter yet. For Christ's sake.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Nov 9, 2011)

i predict tobi's mask breaks


----------



## CA182 (Nov 9, 2011)

I predict that Madara vs Kage's will be offpaneled for the Naruto vs Tobi battle.


----------



## Nagiza (Nov 9, 2011)

I predict more EPIC fighting between the 5 kages vs Madara, and Naruto vs Tobi.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Nov 9, 2011)

I predict a huge headache for Tobi.


----------



## Ghost14 (Nov 9, 2011)

I think we will learn Tobi's identity unambiguiously.


----------



## Judecious (Nov 9, 2011)

Naruto knocks off Tobi's mask.


----------



## andrea (Nov 9, 2011)

One side fights, one side talks. No way Kishi's showcasing two fights at the same time, and no way he's gonna off-panel one of them.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 9, 2011)

The mask either breaks or Madara freely shows off his face. Not much fighting there yet, Tobi and Naruto will mostly talk. Trade insults and stuff. Naruto will be brash, Tobi will gloat, the usual.

Meanwhile we'll get plenty of fighting between the kages and Madara. The kages start to unveil their ultimate skills. And Madara takes it all like the badass he is, unflinching and with a cocky smile.


----------



## vered (Nov 9, 2011)

hmm epic Madara vs Kages fight continues while Madara gains the upper hand.
meanwhile the battle against Tobi starts with both Bee and Naruto facing Tobi and the 6 bodies.
would be nice to get some information from both madaras on several issues.


----------



## Penance (Nov 9, 2011)

VlAzGuLn said:


> i predict tobi's mask breaks



If only...


----------



## Gabe (Nov 9, 2011)

Info about tobi revealed and the vote


----------



## rac585 (Nov 9, 2011)

Killer Bee is going to be captured!


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Nov 9, 2011)

I predict minds getting fucked. Kishi wont even use protection this time. Preparer your mind for what is to come.


----------



## Holadrim (Nov 9, 2011)

Naruto: Blah blah. "I will kick your ass." -> Tobi: Blah blah blahaa. "Woe is me. Woe is you"

Kages vs. Madara, epic scale as usual, unflinching smirks from Madara, plus something uncalled for, probably from Mr. Sinister Chakra though = trump card number 1 mill.


----------



## Deadway (Nov 9, 2011)

*Chapter 564 Prediction*
---Tobi
Tobi: Urgh! **He's fast, I couldn't even make myself intangible..
_Naruto goes for the kick_
Tobi: Shinra Tensei!
_Naruto goes flying back into Bee_
_Tobi is on his knees holding his face/mask_
Naruto and Bee: !?
_Tobi is re grouped by his paths_
Naruto: What the hell? Who are these people?
Bee: !! That's... Yugito! These are..they must be the jinchuriki
Naruto: So these are the previous jinchuriki? 
Naruto: Their eyes? Why do they both have the sharingan and the rinnegan??
Tobi: Because I gave it to them.
Naruto: When did you get the rinnegan?
Tobi: Let's just say...Konan wouldn't listen.
Naruto: You bastard!
_Naruto makes an FRS and throws it_
_Tobi absorbs it_
Naruto: What about the next one?
Tobi: !?
_From above Naruto launches another FRS
Tobi doesn't even look and shinra tensei's it_
Naruto: This is exactly like when I fought Pain?  Who the hell are you? How can you use everything that Nagato could?
Tobi: Because I am Nagato!
Naruto and Bee: !???
_Tobi starts removing his mask_
Tobi: Since Kabuto summoned Madara...there isn't any point in having this mask on.
Naruto: What the....what are you?
_Tobi's mask drops_
Tobi: I am....One. --Tobi's regular mouth is stiched while on his cheeks there are 2 other mouths that are open.
Bee: That wack yo...
Naruto: You're one? What does "one" mean?
Tobi: I am nothing more then a combination of shinobi. Shinobi who are manifested by pure hatred. Some of which, you know of. 
Naruto: ...? Wait a second...
Tobi: Starting to catch on? That's right...Akatsuki itself.
Bee and Naruto: ?
Tobi: I take the abilities of shinobi's who die with hatred inside of them. In the beginning, Madara was my first victim. His ability to enter and leave dimensions was part of my eye, the sharingan. Akatsuki was my next goal. Filled with rogue ninja's of the highest caliber, this was perfect for me.
Sasori and Itachi however...died without hatred. And for that I could never gain their power. 
Naruto: Enough of this bullshit!
_Naruto makes 3 shadow clones_
Tobi: The next one...
Naruto attacks him with a planet rasengan
Tobi: Kakuzu's Iron skin!
_The rasengan explodes, doing nothing_
Naruto: !
_Tobi's front mouth opens and threads come out holding him down_
_From both his sides, Naruto comes charging in with Rasengans_
Tobi: The next..Deidara!
_Tobi spits out 2 c2 birds from his side mouths which blow the Naruto clones up_
_Bee is above him just about to slash him down with samehada_
Tobi: And now for the Amegakure orphans!
_Tobi's arm becomes full of papers which engulf Bee_
_Bee gets disarmed from Samehada from one of the jinchuriki and is held down by the others_
_Tobi grabs Samehada_
Naruto: Shit Bee! 
Tobi swings Samehada at Bee
_Naruto blocks it with his chakra arms but they get absorbed and the sword cuts a bit of Bee's leg
_
Naruto: urgh shit! That was close!
Tobi jumps back with the rest of his path.
Tobi: And now for the finally.
_Tobi cuts his arm and starts drawing a circle_
Naruto: What the hell is he doing?
Bee: Oh dayum.. Naruto this is the technique that killed Yugito!
Tobi: The shikagami..Hidan!
Tobi turns black and white.
*The power of the Akatsuki, is this the end for Bee?*
*Chapter end*


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 9, 2011)

*Chapter 564 Prediction*:    The Strength of Madara

Naruto runs into Fake Madara and his Jinchuuriki, and they have a little pre-battle chitchat.  He questions who he really is, but Fake Madara toys with him.

Meanwhile the focus of the chapter returns to Real Madara and the Kages, but it's Madara's turn to go on the offensive.


----------



## Ibb (Nov 9, 2011)

Heh, at the start of this year I predicted that Tobi would die/get defeated and that the war would end before the end of the year. This may or may not happen seeing as how the fight is only just now starting and we're in November (with no chapter next week).

I see Naruto vs Tobi being like Naruto vs Pain/Nagato. First we Saw Naruto fight the six paths of pain and then Naruto talked to Nagato and used jesus no jutsu to turn him into a good guy. So Naruto and Tobi will most likely have their epic battle, then Tobi will get unmasked and we learn his sad story, he dies converted narutoism.


----------



## Perverted King (Nov 9, 2011)

Funny how each battle is total opposites.

Naruto and Bee are outnumbered by Tobi while Madara is outnumbered by the Kages. Even though Naruto and Bee are Jinchurikis is still a big coincidence.

I predict Tobi's mask being ripped to shreds and and they won't show his face until the Madara/Kages fight is over.


----------



## OneHitKill (Nov 9, 2011)

Well since I was right last time :sanji

Imma have to say that Naruto will use the Spirit Bomb on Tobi, but Bee is hit by it and injured, but Samehada does the fusion dance with Bee and become Sharky Bee, then Sharky Bee owns the 6 jins.

Bet on it


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 9, 2011)

Tobi's mask will be partially broken and he'll send in the edo jinchuriki to fight, with dialogue interspersed between.

We may or may not see parts of the Kages vs. Madara fight.


----------



## Perseverance (Nov 9, 2011)

I think Madara will genjutsu Tsunade's pig who will end up killing her.


----------



## Fay (Nov 9, 2011)

I think the kages vs Madara will continue until the end, after which we'll see the Tobi fight.


----------



## Amaterasu794 (Nov 10, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> Tobi's mask will be partially broken and he'll send in the edo jinchuriki to fight, with dialogue interspersed between.
> 
> We may or may not see parts of the Kages vs. Madara fight.


As soon as I saw that head-butt, I said, "That's mask's comin' off." Oh God, why does there have to be a break. I can't stop crying.


----------



## auem (Nov 10, 2011)

tobi's mask half broken...first time we see his mouth..
tobi will come to know from naruto about edo madara..
in another battle tsunade takes up the attack..


----------



## Dr. Obvious (Nov 10, 2011)

I really hope to see Godruto just freak the hell out and not only use FRS's and various Rasengans but just physically beat the living shit out of someone, like he did to Deidara way back in early Part 2. That is still one of my favorite Naruto moments 

I hope to see him go Kyuubi Sage Mode just to see what he's capable of in that mode


----------



## Brian (Nov 10, 2011)

a bijuudama rasengan right to tobi's face, he won't even be recognizable anymore


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Nov 10, 2011)

Chapter 564: The Face Behind The Mask
Side Text: A Shattering Reveal


*Spoiler*: __ 




*A little piece of Tobi's mask breaks*
*Naruto begins to make a Rasengan*
Tobi: Shinra Tensei!
Naruto: !
*Naruto gets pushed back*
Naruto: What the-how can you use-! THE RINNEGAN!? How...how do you have the Rinnegan too?
*Another little piece of Tobi's mask breaks*
Tobi: ...
Naruto: ANSWER ME! AND TELL US WHO YOU REALLY ARE!!!
Killerbee: !? What do you mean, isn't he Madara(Note-I'm not going to do raps for Killerbee since I have no idea how to do them).
Naruto: That's what I thought until my clone just dispelled itself. The real Madara is dead and fighting the Kages right now.
Tobi(Thinking): So Kabuto summoned him did he...it was only a matter of time I suppose.
Killerbee: Oh? So who is this guy then.
Naruto: THAT'S WHAT HE'S GOING TO TELL US RIGHT NOW!!!
*Another piece of the mask breaks*
*Naruto uses Shadow Clone, then uses Rasengan*
Tobi: Shinra Tensei!
*Naruto's clone gets pushed back*
Tobi(Thinking): His clones are more resilient it seems.
*The rest of the Naruto clones go in with their Rasengan*
Tobi(Thinking): He's aiming for the 5 seconds...too bad it wont work.
*Yagura jumps in front of Tobi*
Yagura: Shinra Tensei!
*Naruto's clone gets pushed back*
*Another piece of the mask breaks*
Tobi: I'm much more efficient with the Rinnegan then Nagato was-
Naruto: NOW KILLERBEE!!!
*Killerbee comes from above and attacks Tobi*
Tobi: ...
*Yugito intercepts*
Killerbee: Yugito!?
*Han comes from behind and uses the powers of Demon Pain to attack Killerbee*
Killerbee: !?
*A Naruto clone gets in the way and saves Killerbee, it poofs away*
Naruto: Pay attention Killerbee!
Killerbee: Sorry I was just stun to see a familiar face.
Tobi: That's right...you knew Yugito didn't you. You must have been pretty mad when you found out she was taken by us. All of these people here with me are former Jinchuriki actually.
Naruto and Killerbee: !
*Another piece of the mask breaks*

*Scene changes to Black Zetsu*
Black Zetsu(Thinking): It seems Tobi finally caught up to the 8 and 9 tails...It's time for us to do are next job.
*Black Zetsu uses Kagerou to escape being pinned down by Chojuro's sword*
Chojuro: !
Naruto: What the!?
Chojuro: I didn't think he'd be able to escape with that jutsu in the condition he was in...I messed up.
Naruto: Don't think like that!
Chojuro: !?
Naruto: You did a good job here kid. But we have to find that guy!
Chojuro: Right!

*Scene changes to Madara and the Kages. Madara is shown back in his Susanoo and whatnot*
Madara(Thinking): It seems like he's fighting now...
Tsunade: This time we'll get you and you wont escape!
Madara: ...It really doesn't matter at this point.
Kages: !?
Madara: My plans seem to be a little off, but if everything goes as plan from here on out...today I win this war!
Muu(Kabuto): Did he not believe my bluff about Tobi...
*Madara gets in your typical evil villain pose*
Madara: Tonight! Moon's Eye Plan will be complete! Muhahahah!!!

*Scene changes back to Tobi and Naruto*
*Another piece of the mask breaks*
Naruto: ...How come those bodies look like Edo Tensei? Why do they have the Sharingan in them as well?
Tobi: Simple really. I just took control over these Edo bodies. The Rinnegan has the power to take control over the dead, it cases the users eyes onto the dead bodies. Since I have a Sharingan and a Rinnegan so do the former Jinchuriki.
Naruto: I still don't get how you even have the Rinnegan in the first place...
Tobi: Really...it was suppose to just be an in and out job, to simply get back what was mine. But then Konan got in the way and-
Naruto: WHAT DID YOU DO TO HER!?
Tobi: ...Killed her obviously.
*Naruto gets pissed and uses Fūton: Rasenshuriken*
Tobi: ...
*Roshi absorbs the attack*
Tobi: I don't see why you're so mad, she attacked me first really. Just like how your father and mother attacked me first. I simply just wanted the Kyuubi, they seemed a little mad at me for some reason though.
*Naruto head is down*
Tobi: ...Although you can't say I killed them really. They basically killed themselves.
Killerbee: !
*Naruto's head is still down*
Tobi: Although I probably would have killed them myself if given the option to really. I mean...they were both failures of Ninja...and parents.
Naruto(Speaking softly): Shut up...
Tobi: Pardon me? Speak up boy, I can barely hear you.
Naruto: I said...SHUT THE FUCK UUUUUUUUUUUPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!
*Naruto has a pissed off face, one that would cause the readers to make 100 threads about it saying how awesome it looks*
*Naruto begins to yell and get louder. His Kyuubi form begins to get bigger and starts to break the ground and cause all sort of shit*
*Inside Naruto, the Kyuubi is witness this all*
Kyuubi: Naruto calm down, there's something you need to know about this person...The damn brat isn't listening. 
*Naruto yells even more and the area around him gets even more fucked up. Killerbee is trying to withstand the power coming off of Naruto*
*Tobi is pushed back slightly from the power. His mask begins to break into more pieces. It then shatters completely, but we don't see his face*
*Naruto's pissed off face quickly changes to a stunned one*
Naruto: It...it can't be. You...you're...

End text: The face finally revealed next chapter


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Nov 10, 2011)

tobi's face is not revealed
some epic fight scenes


----------



## Mugivara (Nov 10, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Chapter 564: The Face Behind The Mask
> Side Text: A Shattering Reveal
> 
> 
> ...



Wonderful prediction...! Thanks


----------



## Nidaime Mizukage (Nov 10, 2011)

MASSIVE Jinnchuriki Battle.

Tobi runs into Bee & Naruto but senses Edo Madara is in trouble. He leaves the Six Path Jinnchuriki's to capture Naruto and Bee while he heads off to the Kage battlefield.

*Naruto* and *Killer Bee* fight *Yugito*, *Yagura*, *Roshi*, *Han*, *Utakata*, and *Fu*. 

*Tobi* warps to *Madara*.


----------



## ashher (Nov 10, 2011)

Here is my long term prediction: in either or both of these two battles, good guys are gonna be cornered. Just when the bad guys move to give the final blow, Itachi will make kabuto cancel ET, thus saving the day, and taking his own leave in the process. Tobi, kabuto and Sasuke will still be in game. Nothing is 100%, but i think Naruto'll beat Tobi then,once his pain bodies are gone. That way both Naruto and Kages will keep their promises they made in this chapter. Then Kabuto will go after sasuke, from their interaction we'll get to know why both kabuto and tobi were keen on getting sasuke in their hand.


----------



## Talis (Nov 10, 2011)

Naruto will ask; Tobi who are you bro?
Tobi: Make a guess!
Naruto: Obito? Shisui? Kagami? Fugaku? Izuna? Clone Madara? Zetsu? Future Sasuke/Naruto/Trunks? Konohamuru? Ramen guy? Dad? Mom?
Tobi: I am *takes off his mask* chapter ends.
Kishi takes 1 year break from the manga.

Chapter 565
Tobi: I am 
*Spoiler*: __ 



your bro!



Naruto:


----------



## Jeron1213 (Nov 10, 2011)

believe tobi is Izuna Uchiha


----------



## kx11 (Nov 10, 2011)

memory lane crap with madara and the kages but it should be a lot better than naruto's memory lane with team 7 which got old and boring the second time i read it


----------



## Jeron1213 (Nov 10, 2011)

Tobi: My is name Uchiha  izuna


----------



## OgreMagi (Nov 10, 2011)

these spoiler fan fics are freakin awesome.  Some people are so creative!


----------



## lathia (Nov 10, 2011)

I got to say, I'm seriously looking forward to this. I got a feeling Kishi will deliver in a good way. None of these 1-2 chapter battles. So far it seems like such, Madara has yet to show much. 

I hope . 

I predict we'll get a good 5-7 chapters of actual battle for each battle coming up!


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 10, 2011)

Chapter 564 "The Six Paths of Madara"

... The chapter opens with Narutos headbutting The Faux Madara both jump away from each other Faux Madara goades Naruto into attacking him Bee arrives only to be seperated from Naruto by Three of 6 resurrected Jinchuuriki.

Faux Madara gives a speech about how today he will become "The True" Madara and orders the other Jinchuuriki to attack Naruto.

meanwhile back at the 5 kage battle against Madara the kage's collapse from exhaustion after Mortally wounding Madara... Madara retreats while else where Itachi stabs Kabuto from behind... While Bee is knocked out by the 3 Jincuuriki who seperated him from Naruto...


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 11, 2011)

Hopefully the manga gets split between the two fights instead of concentrating on only one at a time. Off-paneling one fight for the sake of the other would be lame.


----------



## Greedy master (Nov 11, 2011)

Chapter 564 : the mighty gorilla


*Spoiler*: __ 





 Tobi: agh!! how did he move like that!!! he is fast!!!!

 Naruto: we are gonna beat you right here !!!!

 Tobi: we will see about that

 Naruto teleports and use rasengan on Tobi

 Tobi: did you forgot? i can absorb it

 Naruto: damn it!!

 Naruto: Tobi i know you killed my parents

 Tobi:!!!

 Naruto: but i dont undestand.... why did you not attack the leaf earlier???? why did you choose to attack with my father on command?? wasnt he supposed to be the strongest ninja alive???!!!

 Tobi: .... no.... your father was nothing compared to him.......

 Naruto: you cant possibly mean!!!!!

 Tobi: yes  the 3rd hokage

 Naruto: that old geezer , was he really that strong?!!

 Tobi: he in his prime could do things not even the creator of ninjutsu could , yes the 3rd hokage was the true god of shinobi surpassing even rikudou sennin!!!!

 Pannel switches to madara vs kages

 Onoki: without his susano we can finally win !!!!

 Madara: haha you beat my susano but do you think that is all??!!

 Kages:!!!!

 Madara: you kids im not satisfied yet , im gonna show you my true power!!!

 Madara: Bansho tenin ultra meteor jutsu!!!

 Madara summons 100 meteors

 Random fodder: no not this again......

 Gaara: 100 meteors?!

 Onoki: there was no hope after all , we can just die here...

 Tsunade: it seems i have no choice but to use my final jutsu!

 Raikage: tsunade what can you do??

 Tsunade: i mastered my medical jutsus and i unlocked the reanimation jutsu!!!! i can recreate anyone who died before!!!

 Tsunade uses reanimation jutsu and reanimates the 3rd hokage

 Raikage: the 3rd hokage???!!!!

 Onoki: hiruzen???!!! i see so the war should end right here

 Madara: what is this??? he cant possibly be sarutobi!!!!!

 Sarutobi: tsunade it seems you have grown quite well , so you summoned me to fight madara , he when i was young  was nothing but a genin infront of me

 Raikage: sarutobi.... i cant believe it.... he was the man who could beat 9000 kages ,  everyone in the shinobi world were like mere civilians to him , once my father tried to make an alliance against konoha so we gathered 9000 kage canditates from every village and attacked konoha but he , yes the 3rd hokage beat them all!!!

 Sarutobi: huh 100 meteors falling ?  tajuu kage bushin no jutsu!!!!!

 10000 sarutobis appear 

 Sarutobi: king kong mode!!!!!!!!!

 all his bushins and himself transform into king kongs

 Raikage: this is the jutsu he used to beat 9000 kages , the mighty king kong!!! but no... its not just one but  10000 king kongs!!!!!

 Madara: kabuto please unsummon me !!!!! hurry!!!!

 Kabuto: but why??

 Madara: this guy!!! this guy is insane !!!! i prefer to be dead than fighting him !!! i dont care anymore!!!!

 King kongs eat the meteors

 Kabuto: damn it  did they eat the meteors???????  was it that easy for him???!!!

 King kongs run to rape madara

 Madara: i have to run!!!!!! please make it on time!!!!

 Next chapter : madara runs for his life with 10000 king kongs after him , what are they gonna do to him??!!!!!


----------



## OneHitKill (Nov 11, 2011)

Greedy master said:


> Chapter 564 : the mighty gorilla
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Hiruzen 

Its gonna happen :sanji


----------



## Shattering (Nov 11, 2011)

Greedy master said:


> Chapter 564 : the mighty gorilla
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Best prediction ever!!!


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 11, 2011)

Greedy master said:


> Chapter 564 : the mighty gorilla
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


omg!


----------



## OgreMagi (Nov 11, 2011)

Chapter 564: The truth is out there


*Spoiler*: __ 



Tobi's mask cracks some more.
Naruto: Wait a minute.  Bee do you smell that?
Tobi smirks.
Bee: No dawg, what is it? dawg
Naruto: I smell something like meat actually it is breakfast food like eggs or b-b-b-bacon..
Flashback to Naruto talking to Tsunade in her office with Shizune doing paperwork.  Now flashforward to present time.
Bee: ???...
Tobi: So you finally figured it out huh?
Naruto: But how can it be?
Tobi removes mask and undoes the genjutsu people thought he was someone else.  A large pink cloud of smoke appears.  
Next panel: Akastuki leader TonPon appears! (the half-human half-pig father of ton-ton)
TonPons companions: What the?
Bee: I'm gonna make a southern fried cloud country bacon sandwich out of you now, dawg! In his mind he thinks : "wow this is a surprise turn of developments!, isnt it dawg?"
TonPon: Well its too late for you now.  oink
TonPon does a pig seal with his hands (pig hands) and a mud puddle appears 1 foot by 1 foot wide about ten feet away menacingly.

Next chapter: Garuto vs rinnegan-swine battle royale!


----------



## Talis (Nov 11, 2011)

Greedy master said:


> Chapter 564 : the mighty gorilla
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Dat Gorilla, Dat King Kong.


----------



## Ashika (Nov 11, 2011)

Greedy master said:


> Chapter 564 : the mighty gorilla
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


 God damnit this made my day.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Nov 11, 2011)

*Chapter 564: What Remains

Edo Madara stands once more in front of the Five Kage. His eyes are narrowed, and the aura surrounding him changes dramatically.

Tsunade: He's not even taking us seriously yet...and we just showed him what each of us can do. He planned this all along...

Gaara: He's an impressive fighter, to say the least. He went on the defensive in order to expose our abilities. As a result, he's got the advantage.

A: None of that matters! As long as we continue our relentless assault, there's no way he can win!

Mei: No...it's his turn to launch a relentless assault. This fight all depends on how good we can defend ourselves from Madara's attacks. It's clear that he possesses much more firepower.

Onoki: I would have to agree there, Mizukage! If we're going to defeat Madara, we have to neutralize each and every one of his rampages. We can expect another one shortly...

The Kage assemble themselves into a rock-solid formation. 

Madara: Clever...it looks like this generation of Kage doesn't forget to think. But my objective is not necessarily to win here, only to give that impression...how much longer, Tobi?

The scene switches to Naruto and Bee.

Naruto (grimacing): Again with that jutsu of his...turning himself into a ghost so all attacks slip through him. I had hoped to shatter his mask completely, but I can only see the right side of his face. What's on the left...?

Bee: Muthafucka, that was wild! Charging and makin' the opponent look like a child!

Tobi, meanwhile, stands in front of the new Six Paths of Pain, looking straight ahead at Naruto and Bee.

Tobi: A rather bold move on your part, Uzumaki Naruto...it reminded me so much of your mother's temerity. Before, of course, I ripped the Nine-Tails out of her and showed your father just how weak he is, unable to protect even his own family, much less his beloved village.

Naruto's face suddenly contorts in anger, but he remembers Pain's words.

God Realm: It becomes a chain of hatred.

Naruto: I'm not that same kid anymore, Madara. Your insults are as weak as you are. My mother and father didn't fail...they delayed your plans for over ten years!

Tobi: It's funny that you bring up the subject of weakness...don't you even know who these people standing beside me are, and how I managed to win control over them?

Bee: Now that this masked freak mentions it, that's- 

Tobi: Looks like the Eight-Tails knows. Go on, tell him. I'm sure he'll be delighted to know.

Bee: Muthafucka, those are the jinchuuriki! No doubt about it - amongst the crowd, that's Yugito from the Cloud!

Naruto: !!

Tobi: He finally figures it out. 

Naruto: Bastard...how did you do this?

Tobi: As you probably already know, the Rinnegan's main power is authority over life and death. 

Naruto: Rinnegan? Don't tell me you-

Tobi: Konan just wouldn't surrender the eyes. So I assumed authority over life and death, and killed her. Don't get the wrong idea, though; I didn't acquire Nagato's Rinnegan...I reacquired it.

Naruto: !

Tobi: That's right...I killed his parents, and gave him the eyes. What you saw in Nagato's eye sockets that entire time...it was mine. He was just another expendable pawn in the long run.

Naruto charges at Tobi once more, Futon: Rasenshuriken in his right hand, but is pushed back by a devastating Shinra Tensei, his technique absorbed with Hungry Ghost Realm.

Naruto: You aren't surviving this battle. Mark my words. You aren't Madara, and you're aren't half of what you claim you to be.

Tobi (smiles): Again with the promises...all in due time, boy. First, why don't I introduce you to the new, superior version of the Six Paths of Pain? Yagura, from the Mist, is god realm. Han, from the Rock, is demon realm. Yugito, from the Cloud, is human realm. Fu, from the Waterfall, is animal realm. Utakata, also from the Mist, is hungry ghost realm. And Roshi, originating from the same village as Han, is hell realm.

Tobi: Have fun. I have other matters to attend to.

Tobi: That, and I can't have people discovering my identity just yet.

Tobi teleports away, using his space-time ninjutsu, leaving Naruto and Bee to fight the new Pain Rikudou, all alone. The paths charge, with overwhelming ferocity.

END*


----------



## Luxusxy (Nov 12, 2011)

Is there any chance of the next chapter of naruto have pages colored?
It would be epic to see the face of Tobi in color pages, that is, if the mask actually break.


----------



## X Pain X (Nov 12, 2011)

The headbutt from Naruto cracks Madara's mask, but only a little. It keeps getting cracked as he blocks attacks from Naruto, and in the middle of the fight, the mask finally falls apart, revealing his face. End chapter.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Nov 12, 2011)

Good prediction in this thread! I hope that the chapter will be very good and that Kishi will show the beauty of these two battle.


----------



## andrea (Nov 13, 2011)

I predict some talking between Tobi and Naruto, then Tobi somehow finds out about Edo Mads (Zetsu?) and warps to their location, leaving Naruto and Bee to fight the Edo Jins. Following chapter we find out Tobi's identity and his relationship to Madara.


----------



## Melodie (Nov 13, 2011)

Greedy master said:


> Chapter 564 : the mighty gorilla
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



  
made my day


----------



## Turrin (Nov 13, 2011)

Chapter 564: Kyuubi's Will

*Tobi is smashed into the ground by Naruto's headbutt. B attacks him with Samehada, but Tobi goes intangible & the Samehada goes right through him. Tobi jumps back & as he does his mask begins to crumble apart & falls off. 

Naruto, "He's not Madara, but who is this guy!?"

B, "That face! I heard stories about his skills when I was a kid."

Naruto, "B do you know this guy?"

B, "Yes he's the third leader of the Uchiha Clan, Uchiha Kagami!"

B, "But it can't be, Kagami held great respect for the Sandaime & Nindaime Hokages and was said to be the Uchiha more than anyone else who worked to do away with the hatred between Uchiha clan and the Senju"

Tobi, "Kukuku... that's very astute of you B, I'm not Uchiha Kagami, he is merely the vessel Madara provided me with."

Tobi, "Naruto you are my other half, I am you & you are me, Yin & Yang"

Naruto, "Me???"

B, "Naruto this guy is trippen don't even bother to listen."

Tobi, "I guess now that my plan to draw out the Jinchuuriki is already successful there is no harm in telling you."

Tobi, "When Uchiha Madara lost to Hashirama at the valley of the end he knew that his injuries would be too great to move on his own accord, so he stole a portion of the Demon Fox's Yin chakra w/o Hashirama knowing & later acquired Kagami's vessel when he was mortally wounded in battle."

Tobi, "He then repaired Kagami's body with Senju Hashirama's DNA & installed the Yin chakra of the Kyuubi into it, which had the Kyuubi's Malice & will attached to it."

Tobi, "So you see Naruto, you are the Yang half of me & I am the Yin, you should come back to me willingly so we can become whole again."

Naruto, "Your wrong, I'm not the Demon Fox, it is merely sealed inside me."

Tobi, "Hahaha... no you are just like me, the fourth implanted the Fox's Yang chakra into you when you were merely a infant a blank slate waiting to be dyed any color and from that moment on the Fox's will has leaked into you and shaped who you are today, just like the Fox's Yin did to this vessel."

Naruto, "You are wrong my mind remains separate from the Fox"

Tobi, "Is that really the case? Can you really say you would be you if the Fourth had not sealed the Fox into you 16 years ago? Haven't you time & time again surrender yourself to the Fox's will thinking that it's will was the same as yours? And can't you feel it's will is to come back to me and that should be your will as well."

* Naruto's Shroud starts to bubble & take the form of the Kyuubi

B, "What are you doing to him."

Tobi, "Nothing, I merely made him aware of his own will, he want's to let go of all the pain & become apart of me just as much as I wish to become complete again."

*Naruto flashes back to the Water Fall training & hugging dark naruto

Naruto, "He's right the Fox's hatred & will is a part of me and I have embraced that, but I'm different than him, because I am also me and I won't loose myself."

*Naruto's aura returns to light and shines even brighter

Tobi, "What a pity."

Naruto, "The Fox is part of me though and so I know his true heart and he would never surrender to Madara's will, how could you."

Tobi, "Ha see you know my heart well Naruto."

Tobi, "It's true that while Madara still lived he kept me enslaved to him through his accursed Sharingan, but when he died I was set free and have no intention of bringing peace to this world through Madara's ignorant means anymore."

Tobi, "I will attain my former power by uniting all the Bijuu in this vessel and assume my original form the Juubi."

Tobi, "But this time I will have the eyes of the Sage and no longer will anyone be able to control my wrath with this mutant dojutsu and I will reduce everything to ash & the world will bow down to me as their god."

Tobi, "Madara was ignorant to believe that I would follow his wishes after his death, he's a fool of the same breed as Nagato and the fourth hokage."

Tobi, "Madara and Nagato believed they could control my will and your father believed you could change my heart like this one has done with the Hachibi."

Tobi, "That's why he only sealed my yang half into you, in-order to increase those odds, but no one can quell my hatred of you worthless humans."

*Scene switch to the seal inside Naruto with the Kyuubi behind his cage

Naruto, "Is this your will as well?"

Kyuubi, "Yes"

Naruto, "Than I told you before didn't I, I'm going to destroy that hatred inside you, so watch me"

Kyuubi, "Naruto you..."

*Scene switches to Naruto & Tobi facing each other

Naruto, "It all ends here, I will defeat you."

The Final Battle Begins?!

End of chapter


----------



## Nidaime Mizukage (Nov 13, 2011)

Greedy master said:


> Chapter 564 : the mighty gorilla
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




That was brilliant.


----------



## Kek (Nov 13, 2011)

Tobi knocks down Naruto, and precedes to go about what he originally planned on doing before he was so rudely interrupted.


----------



## Ankit (Nov 13, 2011)

Greedy master said:


> Chapter 564 : the mighty gorilla
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Awesome


----------



## Kek (Nov 13, 2011)

Greedy master said:


> Chapter 564 : the mighty gorilla
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Look at all those exclamation points and question marks.


----------



## Larry Uchiha (Nov 13, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Greedy master*
> Chapter 564 : the mighty gorilla
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


king kong mode!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Odlam (Nov 13, 2011)

So does anybody think King Itachi is going to troll the entire series? I really hope not but I could see it.

Tobi has his six path of pain Edo Tensei, and Edo Madara is of course under Kabuto as well.

Kabuto is being hunted by Itachi. So what if Itachi takes out Kabuto, Tobi's six path Jinchuuriki, and Edo-Madara all in one swoop? 

I dunno why I'm posting this, it's a sudden fear that struck me to the heart. It wouldn't happen till Bee was captured and the real Madara fight was mostly done, but still...


----------



## Gabe (Nov 13, 2011)

Tobi gets knocked back after being hit by naruto and and he has to go back because he has shodais cells and his arm starts to grow a tree. Then he uses shirina tesei to push naruto back. And the paths gets ready to attack. Meanwhile as the kagea fight madara he summons susanno full for and some how usea robot pains armor mixes with susanno.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 13, 2011)

Odlam said:


> So does anybody think King Itachi is going to troll the entire series? I really hope not but I could see it.
> 
> Tobi has his six path of pain Edo Tensei, and Edo Madara is of course under Kabuto as well.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I think that it's likely, but not until Tobi has already captured Bee and taken him away, leaving Naruto to the Neo-Pains. It would be pointless for Itachi to stop Edo Tensei if the important ones have already all been defeated, after all.


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Nov 13, 2011)

Greedy master said:


> Chapter 564 : the mighty gorilla
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...






AWESOME!!! 

I Knew Hiruzun was a fuckin beast. you cant mess with the



of the leaf village


----------



## auem (Nov 14, 2011)

tobi's mask broken...we see a face with half-goo(right side) half flesh(left side)...all that remained of obito's face..


----------



## Addy (Nov 14, 2011)

tobi's mask reveals someone we never knew


----------



## Hasan (Nov 14, 2011)

Addy said:


> tobi's mask reveals someone we never knew



We can't rule out that possibility, can we?


----------



## Marsala (Nov 14, 2011)

Hasan said:


> We can't rule out that possibility, can we?



We already had that happen with Pain. It won't happen again.


----------



## Hexa (Nov 14, 2011)

Ah, man, if only the Akatsuki leader was the "missing Sarutobi" between Hiruzen and Konohamaru.

Tobi being someone we've never heard of would be one of the "fun" options for his identity.  If it's like Izuna or something, that's just humdrum, isn't it?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 14, 2011)

Lets play the "which kage will die first" game.


----------



## GunX2 (Nov 14, 2011)

Watch there be no naruto tobi fight till like the last few panels....the bulk of the chapter will be Edo madara vs kages.....troll me kishi troll me!!!


----------



## hitokugutsu (Nov 14, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Lets play the "which kage will die first" game.



Well Onoki being the weakest Kage (along with Mei) has sofar cheated death 5 times now. And always due to external circumstances, none of of his own skills

So he will live, that mofo has now reached Sasuke's "immortal status" in-battle. 

To keep up with tradition I'm guessing the black guy will die first


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 14, 2011)

I like how so many people think we'll actually learn Tobi's identity this next chapter.


----------



## Klue (Nov 14, 2011)

Marsala said:


> We already had that happen with Pain. It won't happen again.



I'll make sure to hold you to that.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 14, 2011)

@ turrin

What a boring and horrible fanfic.

Full chapter of dialogues containing trolling after trolling


----------



## Addy (Nov 14, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Lets play the "which kage will die first" game.



the HOkage dies first


----------



## auem (Nov 14, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Ah, man, if only the Akatsuki leader was the "missing Sarutobi" between Hiruzen and Konohamaru.
> 
> Tobi being someone we've never heard of would be *one of the "fun" options* for his identity.  If it's like Izuna or something, that's just humdrum, isn't it?



fun!..what fun?!...that would be maddeningly trolling..we don't deserve such cheap trick...


----------



## blacksword (Nov 14, 2011)

Naruto gets raped by Tobi. 

Madara proceeds toying with the kages.


----------



## takL (Nov 14, 2011)

i think tobis mask breaks and betrays his face. and the face doesnt tell who it really is but is gross to see like the right side looks like obito and the left like kagami/izuna/black zetsu.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Nov 14, 2011)

Not looking forward to next weeks chapter at all. 

I was rather happy with the Madara vs. Kage's

Not to keen on the Naruto/Bee vs. Tobi of the six paths..

But Naruto has been somewhat entertaining of weeks, at least his clones, have. Let's hope the real body can redeem himself from the last Rinnegan encounter.

Naruto stripping tobi of his mask a good start....


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 14, 2011)

my prediction : 

Madara vs Kages continue. Madara starts to whip out some real imba shit, forcing the kages. Kages go "so this is the true power of Uchiha Madara."

Last 2 pages : We see Tobi backing away, trying to hold his mask but it crumbles. They exchange a few words with Naruto and then naruto goes "you !?!"
chapter ends.


----------



## Klue (Nov 14, 2011)

Chapter is filled with combat between Edo Madara and the Kages. He immediately attacks head on with his perfect (Armor Form) of Susanoo.

Shit gets real.

As the chapter reaches its conclusion, Tobi's mask falls, and Naruto is left with a shocked expression.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 14, 2011)

Klue said:


> Chapter is filled with combat between Edo Madara and the Kages. He immediately attacks head on with his perfect (Armor Form) of Susanoo.
> 
> Shit gets real.
> 
> As the chapter reaches its conclusion, Tobi's mask falls, and Naruto is left with a shocked expression.



read my prediction much


----------



## Hasan (Nov 14, 2011)

Klue said:


> Chapter is filled with combat between Edo Madara and the Kages. He immediately attacks head on with his perfect (Armor Form) of Susanoo.
> 
> Shit gets real.
> 
> *As the chapter reaches its conclusion, Tobi's mask falls, and Naruto is left with a shocked expression.*



I could imagine Kishi's state of mind if he were a member of this forum. 

Bolded part is very much likely to happen.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 14, 2011)

Tobi is revealed his face to he half madara and half shodais


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 14, 2011)

Half of Tobi's mask breaks, problem is it only exposes the half we've already seen.

Tobi proceeds to double back a bit and sends in the jinchuriki to fight Naruto and Bee. Naruto and Bee remark on how horrible the situation is that they have to fight the jins.

Meanwhile, Madara and the Kages continue brawling.


----------



## xArunOwnsz (Nov 14, 2011)

Itachi obviously solo's all upcoming chapters, saves the Kage's lives from Madara and takes a snake up the ass for Sasuke. (whichthenrevealstobeatsukuyomigenjutsu)

Yeah. Itachi Solos.

inb4negs.

...On a more serious note, I really hope Tobi's mask is shown either at the end of next chapter or the start of the chapter after the upcoming one.


----------



## Superstars (Nov 14, 2011)

Forget the revealing of Tobi's face [we obviously won't see that till later], lets just get back-to-back ACTION going between Madara and the Kages Tobi vs Naruto and Bee!


----------



## Gunners (Nov 14, 2011)

I think Tobi will start to have a conversation with Naruto, that way Kishimoto can resolve the right with Madara before having Naruto whip Tobi's ass.


----------



## Ferno (Nov 14, 2011)

Assume Tobi is Obito. It is in this scenario that Naruto will recognise the person behind the mask to _some_ extent (he could see an MS identical to Kakashi's). All the other Tobi candidates have no link to Naruto and would completely alienate him. I don't know how important it is that Naruto recognises Tobi, but if it is, Obito's your best bet.


----------



## Ichiurto (Nov 14, 2011)

For all intents and purposes, this Tobi fight should already be over.

Tobi grabs Naruto, and uses Preta Path.

The Jins go to bee.

Tobi warps a drained Naruto into his dimension.

Rapes Bee, drains his chakra, warps him into his dimension.

Seals them.

Wins.


----------



## OneHitKill (Nov 14, 2011)

When the mask breaks were finally gonna see the person behind the mask....


MINATO 



It all makes sense :sanji

Hundredth post


----------



## maltyy (Nov 15, 2011)

Tobi's mask breaks from the headbutt, and as it chips away it skips to the Madara vs. Kages fight, and Madara starts talking about 'him', and as he drops clues to who Tobi is, it switches back to Tobi, and we see his face. End chapter. Calling it.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 15, 2011)

I don't think we'll see Tobi's face this chapter but just in case I plan to avoid spoilers for the next few chapters altogether.

I want what could probably be the final big twist in the manga to have an impact, just like Madara being in the coffin did.


----------



## blacksword (Nov 15, 2011)

i hope both Madaras prevail.


----------



## Addy (Nov 15, 2011)

OneHitKill said:


> When the mask breaks were finally gonna see the person behind the mask....
> 
> 
> MINATO
> ...



id be lying if i say i would mind


----------



## Gabe (Nov 15, 2011)

Ferno said:


> Assume Tobi is Obito. It is in this scenario that Naruto will recognise the person behind the mask to _some_ extent (he could see an MS identical to Kakashi's). All the other Tobi candidates have no link to Naruto and would completely alienate him. I don't know how important it is that Naruto recognises Tobi, but if it is, Obito's your best bet.



How would naruto recognize obito if he died as a kid many years before naruto was born and plus he has no connection to



blacksword said:


> i hope both Madaras prevail.



They will fail naruto wont lose especially after the kage speech. Shonen speeches usually make the guy getting it help him win somehow.


----------



## Fuyuu Hidarite (Nov 15, 2011)

I don?t think Tobi?s mask will break next chapter. Maybe a little but hiding his identity, more or less like what Konan achieved to destroy. This is one of those stupid cliffhangers Kishi used to do, and next time we?ll see or Tobi?s goo body reacting to Naruto Kyuubi mode or him impressed and being smashed on a tree only to praise Naruto?s speed and preparing himself for the biggest battle. 
And in that battle we?ll see each and every jin?s jutsus (steam, lava...) and Naruto kicking them off out of his sight. Tobi seems surprised but instantly looks confident again, while jins enter their "dead" bijuu form and Bee does the same only to cover Naruto from their attacks. We need to see the bijuu power together (from 1 tail to nine from Kinkaku and Ginkaku, except for Killer Bee) before we can appreciate Juubi?s immense power (and we all had a little of that when Tobi summoned Gedo Mazo).


----------



## Harbour (Nov 15, 2011)

predict Tobi wont show own face. 
or Tobi=Kagami/Ramen Guy/Obito/other fodder.
also predict that madara will be off-panelled.


----------



## Prototype (Nov 15, 2011)

Prediction:

Naruto and Tobi send each other reeling back from the force of the headbutt. Naruto manages to maintain a stance, while Tobi is kneeling on a nearby branch, clutching his face. He comments on how annoying Naruto is. Naruto questions who the jinchūriki are, and Bee points out Yugito. Tobi tells Naruto of his recent exploits, which greatly angers Naruto.

Meanwhile, Madara gets up and chuckles, saying he's done messing around with such weaklings. His Susano'o becomes finalized, and has some legendary weapon. 

As Kabuto lets his ego get the best of him, a lone crow lands on his shoulder. Surprised by this, he turns and sees Itachi at the entrance of his cavern.

End of chapter.


----------



## Nic (Nov 15, 2011)

Klue said:


> Chapter is filled with combat between Edo Madara and the Kages. He immediately attacks head on with his perfect (Armor Form) of Susanoo.
> 
> Shit gets real.
> 
> As the chapter reaches its conclusion, Tobi's mask falls, and Naruto is left with a shocked expression.



meh seems pointless for the shocked expression panel at the end of the chapter.  You would think kishi would have done it last chapter if he had.  I expect the opening panels to be tobi vs Bee and Naruto panels.


----------



## forkandspoon (Nov 16, 2011)

Tobi's mask will break, Naruto won't recognize him and we won't be shown his face yet but he knows it's not Madara, Tobi will tell a story how "Madara" for the past 100 years is just a name that certain Uchiha have used to strike fear into their opponents and all have the same objective, He will tell the story of 3 or 4 Uchiha that have done this through the times.

Flash back ends and Bee and Naruto fight the bodies of the former tailed demon containers.


----------



## UchihaSage (Nov 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: (confirmed by *Ohana*)

Tobi is none other than Uchiha Shisui
It appears that Naruto knows the name but he decides not to reveal what he knows to Tobi
Bee and Naruto promise to protect each other to the death whilst the other jinchuuriki and Tobi assemble in Niji (rainbow chakra attack) formation
Bee, Naruto, Kyuubi, and Hachibi assemble in the genjutsu world, it seems as though Kyuubi has a similar technique as Tsukiyomi
Kyuubi called the meeting to discuss a plan to defeat Shisui and the other Bijuus but the plan is that Hachibi and Kyuubi will absorb the other chakras of the jins but they will change form and Naruto and Bee will also change forever into unrecognisable forms. Naruto and Bee agree by letting blood at an oath table then the chapter ends with the spread of Naruto and Bee in new costumes and with extending chakra auras


----------



## GunX2 (Nov 16, 2011)

That spoiler doesn't make sense.


----------



## sagroth (Nov 16, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> That spoiler doesn't make sense.



UchihaSage has posted outright lies before. He's trolling.


----------



## GunX2 (Nov 16, 2011)

sagroth said:


> UchihaSage has posted outright lies before. He's trolling.



Yea...i've seen a few of his other "spoilers".

I'll wait for the legit spoilers.


----------



## Zaeed (Nov 16, 2011)

That spoiler sounds ridiculous, and is definitely fake. 

Anyway predicting that Tobi's mask only breaks at the top but reveals small area of his face never seen before + what we've already seen. Tobi's mask will be taken off for the end of year cliffhanger.


----------



## vered (Nov 16, 2011)

*ohana posted the preview for narutos chapter next week.which should give at least some indication , though we dont have any chapter this week:*



> *51号　ナルト予告は
> 
> 影分身で悪の組織に一人対抗！！
> ナルトVSトビ！！　マダラVS五影！！2つの戦場！！
> ...


----------



## blacksword (Nov 16, 2011)

It says:

Naruto vs Tobi and Madara vs Kages. Round 2


----------



## jso (Nov 16, 2011)

rainbow formation and genjutsu blood-letting, seems legit


----------



## vered (Nov 16, 2011)

i dont understand the first sentence of the preview though.something about organization.


----------



## blacksword (Nov 16, 2011)

> i dont understand the first sentence of the preview though.something about organization.


Translation:

Kage Bunshin alone in opposing an evil organization? !


----------



## vered (Nov 16, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Translation:
> 
> Kage Bunshin alone in opposing an evil organization? !



wonder what that means


----------



## blacksword (Nov 16, 2011)

vered said:


> wonder what that means


I have no idea. Better wait for that TakL guy.

Hope I translated it wrong though and it is something about Akatsuki gaiden.


----------



## takL (Nov 16, 2011)

vered said:


> *ohana posted the preview for narutos chapter next week.*



#51 naruto preview says

"with shadow clone (tech) (he) opposes the organization/syndicate of evil alone!! 
Naruto vs tobi!! Madara vs 5kages!! The two battlefields!!"



vered said:


> wonder what that means



peeps are wondering the same @ 2chan. 
maybe it's refering to his white zatsu spotting...still where is bee?


----------



## Final Fantasy VII (Nov 16, 2011)

Danzou is tobi and it makes perfect sense too. tobi was there to see his clone fight sasuke and danzou has wanted to have control of the village for a long time hence why he would use the ninetails to try and get the 4th hokage out of the way. The 4th hokage was so badass danzou could never become hokage with him alive.

If you agree you can thank me with green stuff.


----------



## Fay (Nov 16, 2011)

So, the fight between Naruto and Tobi is serious then .


----------



## SageRafa (Nov 16, 2011)

When I first read it I imagined 9 Akatsuki Menbers vs 9 Kage Bunshins. But then I saw the light.

Naruto is gonna make one Kage bunshin to fight each Path while he fights Tobi. Or perhaps the Bee is a Henged Kage Bunshin to fool Tobi while the real Bee is heading out to Edo Madara's location [but will be stopped by Sasuke].

I'm betting on this, Naruto vs Tobi , Madara vs 5 Kages and Sasuke vs Bee next chapter all at the same time :ho


----------



## Fay (Nov 16, 2011)

Eh, Sasuke is still in the cave/testing his powers. There are only two battlefields


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 16, 2011)

takL said:


> #51 naruto preview says
> 
> "with shadow clone (tech) (he) opposes the organization/syndicate of evil alone!!
> Naruto vs tobi!! Madara vs 5kages!! The two battlefields!!"
> ...


It's not that much of a mystery to me. Either it's referring to him using kagebunshin to turn the tides on the battlefield which would make this one of those throwaway sentences which sound cool, but don't mean anything for the actual chapter. Or it means that Naruto will use KB to fight Tobi and Edo Pain, which is pretty likely as the only way to counter the shared vision of Rinnegan are numbers. It could even be both.


----------



## Klue (Nov 16, 2011)

The preview failed to mention the Rinnegan? What is this?


----------



## Rod (Nov 16, 2011)

It's an obvious refrence to Datclone.

The author means Datclone is so win impressive beast, he is afraid of nothing and solos the evil.


----------



## vered (Nov 16, 2011)

takL said:


> #51 naruto preview says
> 
> "with shadow clone (tech) (he) opposes the organization/syndicate of evil alone!!
> Naruto vs tobi!! Madara vs 5kages!! The two battlefields!!"
> ...



Thanks.most likely he will use each clone to face each path while he faces Tobi.His clones are by themselves kage lvs each(if we go by that clone performance)so it makes sense for them to be used against the edo pains.
 And i guess it means the chapter will focus on both battles.


----------



## AoshiKun (Nov 16, 2011)

vered said:


> Thanks.most likely he will use each clone to face each path while he faces Tobi.His clones are by themselves kage lvs each(if we go by that clone performance)so it makes sense for them to be used against the edo pains.
> And i guess it means the chapter will focus on both battles.


I thought Naruto couldn't do more Bushins as strong as he did before.
That line doesn't say much indeed.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 16, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> I thought Naruto couldn't do more Bushins as strong as he did before.
> That line doesn't say much indeed.



If the other clones dispel, which they could as apparently all other battlefields are decided in the favour of the alliance I see no reason why Naruto couldn't make as many as he needs to deal with Madara and Edo Pain. It would be kinda like with the first Pain. Naruto being limited to two or three clones in SM and making the most of it.


----------



## Summers (Nov 16, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> I thought Naruto couldn't do more Bushins as strong as he did before.
> That line doesn't say much indeed.



This preview is for sure real right, I dont trust this place.

If they are then Naruto does not need to make more KB to fight the Tobi's Jin Paths, back when Naruto first made the clones he created 12 of them, 5, 1 for each division showed up on the battlefields and Datclone dispersed, then there is the one where Mei was.

So there are 6 clones left, they could just show up or be summoned by Naruto.


----------



## AoshiKun (Nov 16, 2011)

summers said:


> This preview is for sure real right, I dont trust this place.
> 
> If they are then Naruto does not need to make more KB to fight the Tobi's Jin Paths, back when Naruto first made the clones he created 12 of them, 5, 1 for each division showed up on the battlefields and Datclone dispersed, then there is the one where Mei was.
> 
> So there are 6 clones left, they could just show up or be summoned by Naruto.


Nice one. Most likely that is the case.


----------



## lain2501 (Nov 16, 2011)

Tobi kills Naruto and Bee, he then absorbs their bijuu, Madara defeats the Kages, Sasuke kills the elders, manga ends in an infinite Tsukiyomi.

Voila!


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 16, 2011)

summers said:


> This preview is for sure real right, I dont trust this place.
> 
> If they are then Naruto does not need to make more KB to fight the Tobi's Jin Paths, back when Naruto first made the clones he created 12 of them, 5, 1 for each division showed up on the battlefields and Datclone dispersed, then there is the one where Mei was.
> 
> So there are 6 clones left, they could just show up or be summoned by Naruto.



That would make it 7 vs 7 which would be perfect. Well and B, but I kinda expect the recombined Zetsu to appear to keep B busy so Naruto vs Tobi ends up being a one on one.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 16, 2011)

It would interesting for naruto and his clones take on tobi amd his paths with the real naruto takes on tobi. But i think bee will at least fight the two tails since they were from the same village and bee supposedly looked up to her or what ever


----------



## blacksword (Nov 16, 2011)

Rikudo and his stupid Rinnegan already ruined this manga but...
...if Kishi let both Tobi and Madara win their fights then this manga will be awesome again.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 16, 2011)

I like riduko and the rinnegan dont get why people hate them plus naruto wont lose


----------



## blacksword (Nov 16, 2011)

> I like riduko and the rinnegan dont get why people hate them plus naruto wont lose


Because Rikudo is horrible character who ruined this manga with his stupid faggy eyes.

Ever since his introduction every major villain are just Rikudo wannabes:

Tobi - Wants to become Rikudo. Check.
Madara - Same as Tobi. Check.
Danzo - Failed Rikudo wannabe. Check.
Kabuto - wants to learn Rikudo secrets. Check
Orochimaru - same reason as Kabuto. Check.
Nagato - Rikudo reincarnation. Check.

Only Sasuke still untouched. But unfortunately his time will eventually come.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 16, 2011)

Tobi will trap Killer Bee.


----------



## Summers (Nov 16, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> That would make it 7 vs 7 which would be perfect. Well and B, but I kinda expect the recombined Zetsu to appear to keep B busy so Naruto vs Tobi ends up being a one on one.



yep, Kishi planned it all along.


----------



## lain2501 (Nov 16, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Because Rikudo is horrible character who ruined this manga with his stupid faggy eyes.
> 
> Ever since his introduction every major villain are just Rikudo wannabes:
> 
> ...



I think Rikudo Senin is a cool character, the rinnegan has been way overused by Kishi, the gap between Rikudo and naruto world is too big, it should have been kept for a final battle or special episode like "Rikudo Gaiden" why not, though i don't see any problem with one uchiha awakening the rinnegan, the idea is cool, but the way it has been turned is just ugly. Now it's like, "ho man an other rinnegan freak" and I wouldn't be surprise to add up Sasuke on the list.

It's not anymore a "ninja universe". Now the worst thing that might happen would be an appearance of Rikudo itself. That would definitely kill the whole rinnegan story, that sounded really cool a couple of years ago.


----------



## Harbour (Nov 16, 2011)

*Naruto create six shadow clones*
Tobi: Nice try, bro.
*Tobi create six shadow clones*
Naruto: Wut?


----------



## Ibb (Nov 16, 2011)

lain2501 said:


> Tobi kills Naruto and Bee, he then absorbs their bijuu, Madara defeats the Kages, Sasuke kills the elders, manga ends in an infinite Tsukiyomi.
> 
> Voila!



A lot of people are going to be upset once they realized that Tobi/Madara aren't going to live up to their hype. Madara's fighting five of the strongest ninja in the world at the same time and he still isn't going to live up to his fan are expecting of him. 

I really hope you're joking when you say that "Tobi/Madara/Sasuke are going to win." Because the bad guys never win in this manga.


----------



## Guest666 (Nov 16, 2011)

Knowing Kishi... I'll not be surprised if we get to see only Naruto&Bee VS Fraudara and nothing from Madara. Don't get your hopes up! Naruto already used KCM for long time, so I think Bee might save his ass and while doing it he'll get captured.


----------



## FearTear (Nov 16, 2011)

I predict Naruto to mention Sasuke at least once


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 16, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Because Rikudo is horrible character who ruined this manga with his stupid faggy eyes.
> 
> Ever since his introduction every major villain are just Rikudo wannabes:
> 
> ...


ROFL. I can't decide whether you actually didn't notice or whether you are just being willfully obtuse to the point of hypocrisy.

If you complain about Kishi giving his villains a consistent theme, then you should have complained way before we heard about Rikudou.

Orochimaru - wanted Sasuke. Check.
Kabuto - wants Sasuke. Check.
Tobi - wants Sasuke. Check.
VillainItachi - wanted Sasuke. Check.
Madara - certainly will want Sasuke when he finds out about him. Check.

All Rikudou and Rinnegan did is demote Sasuke and his Sharingan from a goal to a mere tool. Before Sasuke and the EMS was the cream of the crop, now Rikudou and Rinnegan have been shown as superior. It's just the same plot as before the introduction of Rinnegan and Rikudou.



summers said:


> yep, Kishi planned it all along.



Well, he should. Only with proper planning can you write a good story. Otherwise it ends like with Bleach and Reborn.


----------



## Itachi287 (Nov 16, 2011)

I predict Itachi and sasuke making another appearance


----------



## AoshiKun (Nov 16, 2011)

Itachi287 said:


> I predict Itachi and sasuke making another appearance


I hope not, there are many things going one already.
Kishi should really focus in those 2 battles before move on.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 16, 2011)

Guest666 said:


> Knowing Kishi... I'll not be surprised if we get to see only Naruto&Bee VS Fraudara and nothing from Madara. Don't get your hopes up! Naruto already used KCM for long time, so I think Bee might save his ass and while doing it he'll get captured.



Naruto will work with the kyuubi he wont even have any problem with kcm


----------



## Nikushimi (Nov 16, 2011)

What the hell? Bleach and One Piece are already out, but we don't even have Naruto spoilers yet? Was it just Naruto on break this week?


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 16, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> What the hell? Bleach and One Piece are already out, but we don't even have Naruto spoilers yet? Was it just Naruto on break this week?



Yes         .


----------



## navy (Nov 16, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> What the hell? Bleach and One Piece are already out, but we don't even have Naruto spoilers yet? Was it just Naruto on break this week?



Seriously?


----------



## Klue (Nov 16, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> What the hell? Bleach and One Piece are already out, but we don't even have Naruto spoilers yet? Was it just Naruto on break this week?



Thread title bro.


----------



## lain2501 (Nov 17, 2011)

Ibb said:


> A lot of people are going to be upset once they realized that Tobi/Madara aren't going to live up to their hype. Madara's fighting five of the strongest ninja in the world at the same time and he still isn't going to live up to his fan are expecting of him.
> 
> I really hope you're joking when you say that "Tobi/Madara/Sasuke are going to win." Because the bad guys never win in this manga.



Yes I was joking, it's the impossible scenario, but admit that it would be the biggest troll in manga history  It blabla you all day long with moral and at the end, everybody die, that would be cool and more down to earth coze when you really look around you, it's exactly what's happening. Our society is failing really bad, we need a reset.  coze no hero is gonna show up saving everybody with his supa powa... we are supposed to be all concerned, that's why Kishi's values through all the manga is just a childish fantasy.


----------



## Noopytisk (Nov 17, 2011)

I predict some bullshit that will only barely give us a taste of what we want to know, if that (i.e... each of the following will NOT be revealed to us: what madara's full potential is & how the five kages will defeat him, tobi's true identity, sasuke's whereabouts). I predict that this chapter won't be worth the wait, like how most chapters have been lately.

Hey navy, your sig is outdated


----------



## GunX2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Kishi is up to sumthin.


----------



## orochipein (Nov 17, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> Kishi is up to sumthin.



By looking at your ava, i've a good feeling about it


----------



## Mugivara (Nov 17, 2011)

Could it be for 564? The real spoiler? Could someone translate it?



> （衝突力があるため、東美がバックの大きな木の幹に当たっている。ナルトは自分の左腕を伸ばして、最寄りの支店に拡張し、取り付ける手のチャクラを、作成、依然として保持している、と右手のチャクラをナルトのチャクラは、両方の補数をキャンセルする。、しかし、東美に対してYugitoの半分にスリップし、彼に分割するよりも前術を吸収してOo​​dama螺旋丸を延長アームを形成し、避けなければならない、下の地面に落ちることFUUとうたかたの左右両側から攻撃。
> 
> 多くの注目と、フォレスト内の、ナルト。彼は周りに見えると謎に満ちた人物がいるため、上記のツリーの葉の背の高い木と皮の上に道路のスケールの高所で走った見ている。彼は彼の頭を投入し、後ろを振り返るように重点が耳に焦点を当てています。それはほとんど誰かが茂みの後ろにだけ3メートルになることを望んでスポットだった。）
> 
> ...


----------



## ISeeVoices (Nov 17, 2011)

The name of the characters are in English.
But hey maybe it's a fun fake spoiler.
I won't even try to google translate it )


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 17, 2011)

Google translate makes it sound like a typical prediction.

I was hoping for something more entertaining.


----------



## Hasan (Nov 17, 2011)

Madara unseals and rescue his old pal, Nidaime Mizukage. They both proceed to defeat the alliance with their ultimate tag-team techniques. 

Joking aside, Madara starts taking the fight seriously. Fodders die, Kages injured while he prepares a massive technique that will kill Onoki . Meanwhile, Naruto seems confused and wonders how in the world is this possible (assuming the mask shatters).


----------



## Mugivara (Nov 17, 2011)

It seems plausible when it's google translated. Try it. Also writting names in english is logical because gt can't translate them correct


----------



## Faustus (Nov 17, 2011)

Hasan said:


> Joking aside, Madara starts taking the fight seriously. *Fodders die*, Kages injured while he prepares a massive technique that will kill Onoki . Meanwhile, Naruto seems confused and wonders how in the world is this possible (assuming the mask shatters).



I think "we are doomed fodder" is the only one that left...  Except you're counting team Genma


----------



## Shattering (Nov 17, 2011)

Ohana appeared again!!!



> スポイラーの男はトロールが彼を信頼していないです。


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 17, 2011)

Heh. **


----------



## takL (Nov 17, 2011)

Shattering said:


> Ohana appeared again!!!



real ohana altho makes lots of typos at least speaks jp.


----------



## Shattering (Nov 17, 2011)

takL said:


> real ohana altho makes lots of typos at least speaks jp.



It was a joke about the fake spoiler, I thought it was obvious  .


----------



## Hasan (Nov 17, 2011)

Faustus said:


> I think "we are doomed fodder" is the only one that left...  Except you're counting team Genma



A lot of shinobi died by that meteor but not everyone. Maybe I'll have to check the panels again. I don't really consider Genma & co. fodders. Besides, they're going after Muu. They'll live.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Nov 17, 2011)

That spoiler sounds not fake


----------



## takL (Nov 17, 2011)

Shattering said:


> It was a joke about the fake spoiler, I thought it was obvious  .



i knew.  i didnt see the previous page tho...



Mugivara said:


> Could it be for 564? The real spoiler? Could someone translate it?



i cant cos it makes no sense in jp.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 17, 2011)

Mugivara said:


> It seems plausible when it's google translated. Try it. Also writting names in english is logical because gt can't translate them correct



That's just some idiot who wrote an english prediction and used google to translate it into japanese, it's not worth to be even mentioned.


----------



## Guest666 (Nov 17, 2011)

Gabe said:


> Naruto will work with the kyuubi he wont even have any problem with kcm



I personally think this is only in case that Fraudara have something to do with *The Madara* (Pulls a Mu for example)


----------



## Glutamminajr (Nov 17, 2011)

I think that the Fox will help Naruto even if Tobi has nothing to do with Madara,because if Naruto loses then the fox will be manipulated by Tobi and will be part of the juubi again,losing itself in the process...


----------



## Summers (Nov 17, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> ROFL. I can't decide whether you actually didn't notice or whether you are just being willfully obtuse to the point of hypocrisy.
> 
> If you complain about Kishi giving his villains a consistent theme, then you should have complained way before we heard about Rikudou.
> 
> ...


Its a sad sight to see aint in, shows that their perception of power is constantly messed up. All those people already had formidable skill of their own but they still wanted more power but they all seem to have gave up on.........TRAINING! They opted for stealing body parts. No wonder sasuke is so arrogant, people just throwing themselves at him, and he knows his going to pwn them later.

At least with Naruto stealing kyuubi's power he never had much of a choice. It was in him since birth, the seal was weakening,Yamato can be around forever, his a teen he needs to be able to get pissed off without actually emo-owning a village.


----------



## takL (Nov 17, 2011)

Glutamminajr said:


> I think that the Fox will help Naruto even if Tobi has nothing to do with Madara,because if Naruto loses then the fox will be manipulated by Tobi and will be part of the juubi again,losing itself in the process...



agreed 9b isnt that stupid.
naruto should ask 9b who the fuck tobi is now.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 17, 2011)

the kyuubi should know who tobi is when tobi extracted the kyuubi from kushina it seems it knew who tobi was


----------



## AoshiKun (Nov 17, 2011)

summers said:


> Its a sad sight to see aint in, shows that their perception of power is constantly messed up. All those people already had formidable skill of their own but they still wanted more power but they all seem to have gave up on.........TRAINING! They opted for stealing body parts. No wonder sasuke is so arrogant, people just throwing themselves at him, and he knows his going to pwn them later.


It seems no matter how hard one train, he will never have Rikudou's power.
Most of those shinobis were already in their prime or even after that and still their power were nothing compared to Rikudou.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Nov 17, 2011)

takL said:


> agreed 9b isnt that stupid.
> naruto should ask 9b who the fuck tobi is now.



Yeah,right but who knows if the Fox knows the real identity of Tobi once the mask is gone...he would know him or not? All in all the fox said "You" when Tobi was extracting him from Kushina so maybe he knows something...


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 17, 2011)

Glutamminajr said:


> Yeah,right but who knows if the Fox knows the real identity of Tobi once the mask is gone...*he would know him or not?* All in all the fox said "You" when Tobi was extracting him from Kushina so maybe he knows something...



Judging by the "You...!" he did recognize who Tobi is and does know him or at least sensed his Chakra before and recognized that not the Person itself.

Ontopic:

One thing I am looking forward to see is how Bee will react upon seeing Yugito.


----------



## Mugivara (Nov 17, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> That's just some idiot who wrote an english prediction and used google to translate it into japanese, it's not worth to be even mentioned.



That's more logical Sorry


----------



## blacksword (Nov 17, 2011)

I wonder how Madara is going to counter Raikage+Oonolki combo next chapter. It seems impossible even for a Rinnegan user at this point.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 17, 2011)

summers said:


> Its a sad sight to see aint in, shows that their perception of power is constantly messed up. All those people already had formidable skill of their own but they still wanted more power but they all seem to have gave up on.........TRAINING! They opted for stealing body parts. No wonder sasuke is so arrogant, people just throwing themselves at him, and he knows his going to pwn them later.
> 
> At least with Naruto stealing kyuubi's power he never had much of a choice. It was in him since birth, the seal was weakening,Yamato can be around forever, his a teen he needs to be able to get pissed off without actually emo-owning a village.



Especially Oro. The guy was supposed to be stronger than Jiraiya, but his obsession with Sasuke and Sharingan made him so weak he had the most pathetic end of all. Jiraiya on the other hand was free of such pretensions and his death was magnificient.

Kishi's message is clear those who choose the quick path to steal another's strength are inferior to those who go the long path to improve themselves. That's why both Tobi and Madara will never be anywhere near Rikudou. Both stole their strength and they'll get what's coming for them.



AoshiKun said:


> It seems no matter how hard one train, he will never have Rikudou's power.
> Most of those shinobis were already in their prime or even after that and still their power were nothing compared to Rikudou.



Remember Sasuke's line of how even a super genius was considered ordinary in front of an Uchiha? Well, a super Uchiha is apparently considered ordinary in front of a Rikudou.


----------



## Hexa (Nov 17, 2011)

There was a lot of frustration that the series was too focused on "eye hax" as opposed to characters who are just plain skilled and who developed clever ninjutsu.  And then the Rinnegan was introduced, and then the EMS, and then the Juubi has a super eye.   There was probably too much of an eye fetish back when the MS was introduced.

Oh well, I'm more upset that the series decided not to be based on episodic "missions" and instead of kind just became a progression of stronger and stronger enemies for Naruto and co. to fight.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 17, 2011)

Hexa said:


> There was a lot of frustration that the series was too focused on "eye hax" as opposed to characters who are just plain skilled and who developed clever ninjutsu.  And then the Rinnegan was introduced, and then the EMS, and then the Juubi has a super eye.   There was probably too much of an eye fetish back when the MS was introduced.
> 
> Oh well, I'm more upset that the series decided not to be based on episodic "missions" and instead of kind just became a progression of stronger and stronger enemies for Naruto and co. to fight.



I don't think it would have been good for the series to be based on episodic missions, for the most I think Kishi did it the right way. However, I'm a bit sad at the complete absence of these kinds of missions since the wave arc. Another C or B rank mission in part one and one or two A-Rank missions at the beginning of part two would have been perfect. Everything else could have remained the same.


----------



## blacksword (Nov 17, 2011)

> Oh well, I'm more upset that the series decided not to be based on episodic "missions" and instead of kind just became a progression of stronger and stronger enemies for Naruto and co. to fight.


Anime fillers are full of those mission-based episodes. And they are fucking boring.


----------



## navy (Nov 17, 2011)

blacksword said:


> I wonder how Madara is going to counter Raikage+Oonolki combo next chapter. It seems impossible even for a Rinnegan user at this point.



He might activate Preta Path.


----------



## Hexa (Nov 17, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Anime fillers are full of those mission-based episodes. And they are fucking boring.


It's because they can't possibly advance or integrate with the story at all!  Plus, it depends on the writing.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 17, 2011)

Dear god no episodic missions please. If you want that nonesense go watch the fillers.


----------



## blacksword (Nov 17, 2011)

> He might activate Preta Path.


Preta path can't defend against Raikage's mighty punch.


----------



## navy (Nov 17, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Preta path can't defend against Raikage's mighty punch.



We'll see, it had no problem tanking a Lariat from Bee, who is stronger then Raikage.


----------



## Klue (Nov 17, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Preta path can't defend against Raikage's mighty punch.



Yeah, but it'll absorb his Thunder Armor without a hitch.


----------



## TheRipper (Nov 17, 2011)

I predict that for a month or so we'll have the 2 huge fights of 5 kage vs Madara, Tobi (maybe Zestu) vs Naruto and Bee.

Afterwords we'll finally get another 2 big fights.
Itachi vs Kabuto and Sasuke vs whoever(probably after the Elders)

Tobi probably somehow escaped from Naruto with Bee, so then we're drawn to a rematch of Naruto and Tobi.

Then the rematch of Sasuke and Naruto.


----------



## Summers (Nov 17, 2011)

Turrin said:


> Dear god no episodic missions please. If you want that nonesense go watch the fillers.



Well I think it would be OK, in the fillers they cant really change anything and it resets to Zero. I would like some episode base chapters that seem unconnected but have a greater purpose, maybe Naruto tries to find his surviving family, some new Organization that is trying to gain influence and they are countering them.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 17, 2011)

summers said:


> Well I think it would be OK, in the fillers they cant really change anything and it resets to Zero. I would like some episode base chapters that seem unconnected but have a greater purpose, maybe Naruto tries to find his surviving family, some new Organization that is trying to gain influence and they are countering them.



They needn't even have had a greater purpose. They could just have been plain worldbuilding combined with a bonding exercise. For example Konoha got hired by some country to discover the secrets of another. That other country also had hired shinobi from another village. No need for a particular bad guy or anything. The obligatory fight could have ended in a draw. We got to see shinobi from another country and Naruto had the chance to establish a first bond with someone from that country. No friendship required, just mutual respect. That way right now in this war Naruto could meet the shinobi he fought back then again and he would already have a connection to the entire village.

Or Naruto visiting the ruins of Uzu no Kuni for some reason or another which would combine a history lesson on the Uzumaki with offering Naruto a reason to learn atleast a little bit of their skills mainly to set up his Rikudou-level seal he later used on the Kyuubi.

With episodes like these Kishi could have done a lot of worldbuilding and he would have made a number of the revelations in the main plot quite a bit smoother.


----------



## Bonney (Nov 17, 2011)

I don't think Tobi's mask will fully break only partially. I can see his mask coming off as the end of year cliffhanger. However if it did break off, then the cliffhanger could be Bee and Naruto defeated or looking like they will be beaten.


----------



## vered (Nov 17, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> They needn't even have had a greater purpose. They could just have been plain worldbuilding combined with a bonding exercise. For example Konoha got hired by some country to discover the secrets of another. That other country also had hired shinobi from another village. No need for a particular bad guy or anything. The obligatory fight could have ended in a draw. We got to see shinobi from another country and Naruto had the chance to establish a first bond with someone from that country. No friendship required, just mutual respect. That way right now in this war Naruto could meet the shinobi he fought back then again and he would already have a connection to the entire village.
> 
> Or Naruto visiting the ruins of Uzu no Kuni for some reason or another which would combine a history lesson on the Uzumaki with offering Naruto a reason to learn atleast a little bit of their skills mainly to set up his Rikudou-level seal he later used on the Kyuubi.
> 
> With episodes like these Kishi could have done a lot of worldbuilding and he would have made a number of the revelations in the main plot quite a bit smoother.



similar perhaps to OP story line direction


----------



## Gabe (Nov 17, 2011)

I think the end of the year cliffhanger could be itachi reaching kabuto or kabuto using his that jutsu he mentioned after showing the secretes of the zombie jutsu.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 17, 2011)

Looking forward to see the Jinchuurikis fight Naruto & Bee. My interest is set specially in Han & Roshi, but the other 4 could end up surprising me.


----------



## Odlam (Nov 17, 2011)

Episodic missions would have been better than some of the training arcs we've had - Naruto and co. could have learned lessons/advanced training while fighting missing nins and other powerful opponents outside of Akatsuki.

It would have also helped flesh out the world with a couple chapters here and there dedicated to the side characters. Honestly, this is the only change I'd have recommended Kishi make. He could have given the other rookies side missions in other countries, and fleshed out his main cast and his world at the same time.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Nov 17, 2011)

*Prediction #2.

Chapter 564: Tobi's Reprise

Side Text: Naruto's indomitable perseverance sends him charging into the battle of his life...!!

Naruto gains more and more force with his headbutt, and slowly begins pushing Tobi back, the mask unable to withstand the pressure.

Tobi: At this rate...!

Naruto: Bee, he isn't using that ghost jutsu of his! Deliver the finishing blow!

Bee: You got it, muthafucka!

Killer Bee partially transforms into the Eight-Tails, and uses several octopus tentacles in hopes of restraining and attacking him.

However, at the last second Tobi finds his footing, and applies momentum of his own, stopping Naruto.

Naruto: This force-

Tobi: Shinra Tensei!!

Suddenly, a lethal Shinra Tensei sends Naruto and Bee flying hundreds of feet back in the forest. In that moment, however, Tobi's mask shatters, and his face is completely exposed. He covers the left side of it.

He motions to his Six Paths of Pain.

Tobi: Take care of them.

His Sharingan becomes bloodshot again. The paths race into the forest, and Tobi looks down at the remains of his mask.

At a distance removed from the foe, Naruto and Bee struggle to get up. 

Bee: I can't even...

Naruto (grimacing): What the hell was that?! That was nothing like Nagato ever did! It was just...pure concentrated evil poured into one technique...

In Naruto's mind...

Kyuubi: Listen to me, you fool! There's something horribly wrong here!

Naruto: W-What do you mean?

Kyuubi: The masked man! Are you that dense?! 

Naruto: Well, what?!

Kyuubi: He's different than before...on the night you were born, he took control of me and attacked the village. I recognized Uchiha Madara's chakra in his system, but now...now it's not there!!

Naruto: So?!

Kyuubi: You idiot, consider what this could mean!

Naruto: I already know that the real Madara has been summoned with that Edo-whatever it is jutsu! Whoever this masked guy is, it's not him!

Kyuubi: No...it's not that simple! Find this Tobi again, and get a good look at his face. There's something I need to confirm.

Naruto: What is it?! You know who he is?!

Kyuubi: I think I've got it pieced together-

Bee: Naruto, muthafucka, we got company!

Naruto: Hold on, Kyuubi!

Naruto fires a Futon: Rasenshuriken while Bee fires a Tailed Beast Bomb. The two attacks tower above the charging paths, but suddenly one of the jinchuuriki throws Hungry Ghost Realm directly at the incoming jutsu; he absorbs it effortlessly.

Naruto: That same absorbing Pain's power!

Naruto: Hold on! I've got an idea!

Naruto: Shadow Clone Jutsu!

Naruto creates twelve Kage bunshin, with the intention of using two to occupy each path.

The strategy works, but eventually Naruto and Bee realize that the Pain Rikudou are overpowering the clones.

Naruto: Kyuubi! Hurry up and tell me! Who is this Tobi?!

Kyuubi: I already told you, I need to see his face! Find him and look!

Naruto: But I have no idea where he went!

Kyuubi: I don't care! If you want me to tell you who he is, you have to do that!

Naruto: All right...but it won't be easy, let me-

Suddenly, Naruto turns around and finds Tobi smiling at him, devilishly. Before he can react, he is placed in a powerful Sharingan genjutsu.

Kyuubi: Naruto, break out of this! Now!!

Tobi: I'm afraid that Uzumaki Naruto is currently unavailable. He's mine for the time being.

Tobi stands in the darkness of the sewer that is the Nine-Tails' seal.

Tobi: Rikudou's own seal, I see...even more powerful than the one I ravaged sixteen years ago, wouldn't you say, Nine-Tails?

Kyuubi: I order you to step into the light, asshole!

Tobi: The only one who'll be doing the ordering here is me. I suggest you get with the program and shut your mouth, Nine-Tails.

Tobi amplifies his existing Sharingan genjutsu, and before long even the Kyuubi is subjugated.

Tobi: Fortunately, I have the Rinnegan to strengthen the power of the genjutsu...makes my work that much easier. Let's see what Naruto will do now...

Suddenly, Tobi releases the genjutsu, but with that comes the absolute disappearance of Naruto's Kyuubi Chakra mode.

Naruto retreats several feet back, but as a result his clones are swiftly dealt with.

Naruto: Y-you...how the hell did you get another mask?! And what did you do to the Nine-Tails?

Tobi: Full of questions this one is. Well, I suppose I'll entertain your insatiable curiosity: I took the Nine-Tails out of the fight...I want to see how well you can perform without relying on the bijuu sealed inside you...too long have you squandered the chakra of another.

Tobi: As for this mask, let's just say my private dimension allows me to do whatever I want. I have my right eye to thank for that, of course. Now that the terms have been settled...

Tobi motions to his paths once more.

Human realm and Hell realm leave the battlefield, heading in the direction that Tobi came from.

Naruto: Where the hell are they going?!

Tobi merely smiles. His mask (a combination of the current one Naruto destroyed and the one resembling a whirlpool), however, does not portray that.

The scene switches to Edo Madara and the Five Kage.

Tsunade: So he's taking things to the next level...expected nothing less from the greatest Uchiha to live.

Madara: Kage, I hope you'll enjoy this technique. That is, if you live to tell the tale about it.

Madara makes several hand seals for a secret jutsu, and the chapter ends.

Side Text: What ominous jutsu is Madara preparing?! And why...why are Tobi's forces leaving the battlefield...?!

END*


----------



## Ibb (Nov 17, 2011)

Turrin said:


> Dear god no episodic missions please. If you want that nonesense go watch the fillers.



Cowboy Bebop is considered by many to be one of the greatest animes of all time and it is episodic in nature. I could name others, Mushi-shi being a personal favorite, Case Closed and Lupin the Third are insanely popular in Japan. Kino's Journey is also rather good from what I've heard.

The Naruto anime filler sucks because the Naruto anime filler suck, don't say it sucks because its episodic in nature.

Right now I'm in a "the grass is always greener on the other side of the fence" mentality. I actually heard somewhere (don't quote me because I might be wrong) that Kishimoto's original plan for the series was for it to be episodic in nature and would just star Naruto and a Jiraiya like figure wondering the country side looking for adventure, but then his editor came in and said that the series needed a rival (Sasuke) and an over emotional girl (Sakura), thus changing the course of the story forever.


----------



## Seph (Nov 17, 2011)

> Kishi's message is clear those who choose the quick path to steal another's strength are inferior to those who go the long path to improve themselves.



Naruto's stealing the Kyuubi's chakra.


----------



## RaidenisDead (Nov 17, 2011)

Wasn't his choice, plus he went through the process of using his own strength.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 18, 2011)

Sephiran said:


> Naruto's stealing the Kyuubi's chakra.



Only for the moment. It is very clear that Naruto wants to change their relationship from master and slave to something more of a cooperation. At which point the Kyuubi's chakra would be considered freely given.
Also it can be argued that since Naruto was pretty much born as a jinchuuriki mastering the Kyuubi's chakra can be seen as improving himself. Afterall they aren't that different from symbiotes.



vered said:


> similar perhaps to OP story line direction



kinda, but like I said two or three of such episodes would have been enough. With Kishi's style not every revelation needed to have been foreshadowed.



Odlam said:


> Episodic missions would have been better than some of the training arcs we've had - Naruto and co. could have learned lessons/advanced training while fighting missing nins and other powerful opponents outside of Akatsuki.
> 
> It would have also helped flesh out the world with a couple chapters here and there dedicated to the side characters. Honestly, this is the only change I'd have recommended Kishi make. He could have given the other rookies side missions in other countries, and fleshed out his main cast and his world at the same time.


I don't think Kishi could have given independant missions to the side charas without making the story endless. There are too many and with Kishi's writing style it would have taken forever and nothing would have been done.


----------



## Kirath (Nov 18, 2011)

Kabuto calls Tobi Madara and so does Itachi, so he probably at least looks like the real Madara. So even if his mask shatters, I guess we'll see someone who looks like Madara. oO


----------



## Saizo sarutobi (Nov 18, 2011)

lain2501 said:


> Tobi kills Naruto and Bee, he then absorbs their bijuu, Madara defeats the Kages, Sasuke kills the elders, manga ends in an infinite Tsukiyomi.
> 
> Voila!



The ultimate trolling


----------



## Turrin (Nov 18, 2011)

My first Prediction was kind of crazy, so I thought I'd do a better one

Chapter 564: Water vs Fire

*A + Onoki go to land the finishing blow on Madara's Susano'o, but as they hit Susano'o Madara use Enton & Susano'o bursts into flames. 

A, "Ughh.."

* A & Onoki get lit on fire by Amaterasu

Mei, "Kuchiyose no Jutsu"

*Mei summons out a boss sized crab

Boss Crab, "Suiton: Houmatsu Nabara [Water: Wild Bubble Capturing Field]"

* A Giant wave of bubbles washes the Amaterasu flames off A, Onoki, & Madara's Susano'o

Tsunade, "Gaara use your sand to cover me, i'll heal those two with my medical Ninjutsu."

*Madara attacks Onoki & A with his Susano'o's swords, but Mei's Crab Summon blocks each sword in it's pinchers

Madara, "Mokuton: Jukai Koutan."

*Trees come out of the ground & begin to behind Mei's Crab Summon

Mei, "Shit, with so many people around I can't use my highest PH Futton to melt that thing."

Gaara (over hears), "If that's the case I got a plan."

*Scene Switches to Tobi, his mask is cracked over his right eye from Naruto's head but.

Naruto, "If your not Madara just who are you."

Tobi, "Come with me like a good boy and I might just tell you."

Naruto, "There's no way that's happening."

Tobi, "Well than I liked to introduce you to a few of me friends."

*Jinchuuriki Rikudo step out of the shadows. Than Scene switches back to the Kages. Mei's Crab gets squeezed by the Mokuton till it disperses & Madara tries another attack on Tsunade whose healing A & onoki with his Susano'o swords , but Gaara puts up a Sand Shield blocking the attack.

Gaara, "Sabaku Sōtaisō"

*Sand comes up from the ground around Madara. Madara moves to dodge but he loses his footing.

Madara (Thinking), "Dammit that women's attack not only washed away Amaterasu, but it also made the ground around me slicker limiting my movement."

Gaara, "Mei now"

*Mei runs towards Susano'o & Gaara encases both in a huge pyramid 

Mei, "Futton: Kōmu no Jutsu, Highest PH."

*The pyramid becomes filled with Mei's mist & Susano'o begins to melt rapidly.

* Madara tries to attack Mei with Susano'o's weapons, but misses

Mei, "In this pitch black your dojutsu is useless, but for me someone who has mastered the silent killing method of the mist, this is my natural environment."

*Madara's Susano'o evolves to it's final form, but it's form is concealed by the darkness & it's still melting

Madara (Thinking), "What a powerful attack, even Final form Susano'o won't hold out much longer."

Madara, "Kukuku...this is starting to get fun, to think you kages would force me to use so much of my power."

Madara, "Shinra Tensei"

*Madara blasts the pyramid apart with Chou Shinra Tensei. Mei survives thanks to her body being made of Youton & she reforms, but is exhausted.

Chapter Ends with a Pages spread of Madara's Full Form Susano'o being exposed to the light. It has no shield, but instead an Amaterasu Sword & a Totsuka Sword.


----------



## nadinkrah (Nov 18, 2011)

idk..

Tsunade blitzes weakened MAdara and sends him to space.
Madara - just as planned, Tsukuymis  the moon.
it's all Tsunade's fault, naruto ends.

teehee


----------



## Velocity (Nov 18, 2011)

Prediction tiiiiime! 

*Chapter 564: The Truth Behind the Mask*

_Tobi:_ That almost hurt...
_Naruto:_ Who are you?! You're not Uchiha Madara!
_Tobi:_ You seem so confident. I guess Kabuto didn't keep his promise.
_Bee:_ What do you mean? You ain't who you seem?
_Naruto:_ The real Uchiha Madara is fighting the Five Kages right now.
_Tobi:_ How inconsiderate of him. They're nowhere near worthy of that honour.

Tobi then removes the broken mask, but his Six Paths attack so we don't see his face.

_Naruto:_ Uncle Bee, take care of these guys! I have to find out who that guy is!
_Bee:_ Wait and see, they'll fear the day they met me!

Four of the six Paths attack Bee, but the other two intercept Naruto. Naruto retaliates with a pair of chakra arms, each who have created a Rasenshuriken by the time they collide with the Paths. Bee, on the other hand, attacks with rapid assaults with tentacles and Samehada. Naruto then continues onwards, falling through Tobi mid-attack.

_Naruto:_ Who _are_ you!?
_Tobi:_ Before you can understand that, perhaps I should tell you a story.
_Naruto:_ Don't screw with me!

Tobi phases through another attack and prepares to return his own, but a chakra arm from Naruto slams into him as he becomes tangible again.

_Tobi:_ ?!
_Naruto:_ After everything you've done... Everything you've cost me... I don't care who you really are! I'm going to *crush* you!

Naruto attacks Tobi with even greater speed, his chakra arms forcing Tobi to remain intangible. The two Paths rejoin the battle, but Naruto still knocks them aside with little effort. Naruto then prepares another Planetary Rasengan but, before his attack connects, the Nine Tail's Mode cancels out. Before he can react, the two Paths grab him and hold him in place.

_Tobi:_ Now you've no choice but to listen to my story. The story of what happened to Uchiha Madara after the Battle on the Valley of the End.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 18, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Prediction tiiiiime!
> 
> *Chapter 564: The Truth Behind the Mask*
> 
> ...


Good predictions, but the part at the end made me laugh, it's like Naruto is desperately trying to avoid a flashback sequence & than Madara beats him & forces it on him lol.


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 18, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Prediction tiiiiime!
> 
> *Chapter 564: The Truth Behind the Mask*
> 
> ...



Guess you don't understand Narutos character if you think he would spout stuff like that.


----------



## fromashesrise (Nov 19, 2011)

This is my first prediction so please don't be too hard!

Prediction:

Chapter 564: Those Who are Truly Pathetic


- Finally, they clash!

(Tobi jumps back, his mask is severely cracked but not yet broken off. His hand covering the damage.)

Tobi: Well, well. The final pieces of the puzzle are right here in front of me. Can't say that I understand the Kages for allowing you two to be here right now, but can't say I care much really... This won't take long.

Yugito: Hello, Bee.

Bee: Yugito?! What happened to you? Is this their jutsu?

Yugito: Yes Bee, this is their jutsu, and we're not moving on our own. Seems this one is controlling us.

Naruto: Uncle Bee, you know this woman?!

Bee: (looking extremely focused and concerned, not exactly in a mood for spitting rhymes)Yea... She was my student... and she had the two tails. We were also...

Yugito: Save it, Bee...

(all the jinchuuriki gather together)

Yagura: The two tails? So it probably follows that you all were jinchuuriki... And you (postures towards Tobi)...This sharingan...you were the one that put me in a genjutsu for 3 years. I have no recollection of what happened because of you - one minute we had ended the war and I had become Mizukage, and the next my very comrades were extracting the three-tails from me. They said I had sullied the village that I had fought my whole life to protect. And now you expect me to fight alongside you? Against this child?

Naruto: ... So you all were jinchuuriki...

Tobi: Of course. It's only fitting that the former jinchuuriki should go up against the last remaining jinchuuriki. Shortly after I take you two, I will have achieved my true form, and my goal will be reached.

Naruto:... you...

Bee: Naruto... control yourself (a tear in his eye). This will not be easy.

Tobi: Although it is a bit annoying having to put up with these corpses blabbering on -- the true six paths of pain technique was meant for soulless bodies, but at least I can use their original jutsus in addition to the Rinnegan and Sharingan abilities.

Roshi: Lava style - magma blast jutsu

Yagura: Water style - water whale missle

Yugito: Lightning style - lightning fist (she disappears and reappears punching Bee in the face while a giant lava whale [Yagura and Roshi jutsus combined] heads towards Naruto. Naruto dodges it and goes to help Bee but Yagura jumps in front of Naruto and shinra tenseis him into Han's robotic tenticles.)

Tobi: one down.

Naruto: The six paths... where did you get the Rinnegan Tobi? (Naruto is really angry)

Tobi: Nagato was kind enough to donate them. Or I should say, I simply decided to take back what was mine to begin with. (Bee gets up and starts evading attacks from Yugito, Roshi, Yagura, and Fu).

Bee: Hang in there Naruto!

Han: You're from the leaf? I'm guessing you're the nine-tails then. Sorry to have to do this to you kid, but then again maybe it's for the best.

Tobi: (gleeful eyes - posturing to Naruto) Some "hope" you were. Ridiculous.

Naruto (getting strangled): You said... you wanted to... achieve your true form? (POOF -- he disappears)

Tobi: A shadow clone. How predictab-

Naruto: Rasengan galaxy! (Naruto jumps from above with a giant solar system-looking cluster of rasengans and slams it into the ground, destroying all of the Pains. Bee and Naruto jump back and recover themselves. Bee activates his tailed beast form. The paths rebuild themselves and Tobi is unharmed).

Bee: Not a shadow clone, he's just that fast. 

Naruto: No matter how powerful you become, Madara...Tobi, whoever you are.. you will NEVER become truly strong.

Tobi: and why is that?

Naruto: people who are truly strong...

(close up on Naruto's face)

Naruto: NEVER hide. Not behind other people, and not behind a mask... and also

(poof)

Tobi: ?!

(Naruto reappears -- headbutts Tobi again, this time shattering his mask but Tobi jumps in the shadows and we can only see his eyes)

(huge panel of Naruto looking determined, slightly angry, arm extended with the thumb down, Bee behind in tailed-beast form)

Naruto: Only the most pathetic scumbag would separate a newborn from his parents!

-end-


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Nov 19, 2011)

Dont any of you think that killer be might fuse with samehada and become an octosharkpus?

im about to go make a thread about that right now


----------



## Frawstbite (Nov 19, 2011)

rickmartin said:


> Dont any of you think that killer be might fuse with samehada and become an octosharkpus?
> 
> im about to go make a thread about that right now



I can see it if he loses his Biju and Samehada saves him like some people have been saying. 

Though it would take away from Kisame a bit.

Seven sword shark. _Make it freaking happen._


----------



## Dei (Nov 19, 2011)

rickmartin said:


> Dont any of you think that killer be might fuse with samehada and become an octosharkpus?
> 
> im about to go make a thread about that right now



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U87zVkIXNI0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Doge (Nov 19, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U87zVkIXNI0[/YOUTUBE]





This is interesting.


----------



## Joker J (Nov 19, 2011)

Out of all the sneak attacks was the thrown at Tobi was able to dodge almost every single attack with his S/T jutsu and somehow now he's able to get hit by a headbutt by Naruto right in front of him. 
Next ch. im looking for Naruto going right through... also 8 vs 2 (jin/paths Madara vs Naruto and Bee) but im pretty sure were gonna watch a lot of talking first.


----------



## RasenShuriken 7 (Nov 19, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Guess you don't understand Narutos character if you think he would spout stuff like that.



nah its you who doesn't understand.

Madara *ruined Naruto's life. * He caused the death of both his parents and forced him to live as an outcast by himself for *13 years.* Naruto should definitely have a resentment towards the guy.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Nov 19, 2011)

RasenShuriken 7 said:


> nah its you who doesn't understand.
> 
> Madara *ruined Naruto's life.* He caused the death of both his parents and forced him to live as an outcast by himself for *13 years.* Naruto should definitely have a resentment towards the guy.



*Yes, but those outbursts contradict everything Naruto learned from Nagato.

That he must fight with his head, not his heart. Carrying hatred with you into battle is inevitable, but the important thing is not to let it weigh you down.*


----------



## fromashesrise (Nov 19, 2011)

Joker J said:


> Out of all the sneak attacks was the thrown at Tobi was able to dodge almost every single attack with his S/T jutsu and somehow now he's able to get hit by a headbutt by Naruto right in front of him.
> Next ch. im looking for Naruto going right through... also 8 vs 2 (jin/paths Madara vs Naruto and Bee) but im pretty sure were gonna watch a lot of talking first.



The implication (imo anyways) is that Naruto is now able to move faster than Tobi can make himself intangible.


----------



## titantron91 (Nov 19, 2011)

Ibb said:


> A lot of people are going to be upset once they realized that Tobi/Madara aren't going to live up to their hype. Madara's fighting five of the strongest ninja in the world at the same time and he still isn't going to live up to his fan are expecting of him.
> 
> I really hope you're joking when you say that "Tobi/Madara/Sasuke are going to win." Because the bad guys never win in this manga.



You should learn how to take jokes.



Turrin said:


> My first Prediction was kind of crazy, so I thought I'd do a better one
> 
> Chapter 564: Water vs Fire
> 
> ...



This I don't think would work
Amaterasu is pretty much unquenchable (that's what makes it so scary)... so far, only firesealing jutsu, Sasuke's eye, and Shinra Tensei (a force from within that pushes away Amaterasu) successfully canceled Amaterasu itself. But I get your point... the Kages have to have a chance at some point... even if it means nerfing some hax from Madara.


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Nov 19, 2011)

*Naruto Chapter 564 Predictions Thread [No Chapter Until Around the 23rd of November]*

Chapter 564 Prediction
---Tobi
Tobi: Urgh! **He's fast, I couldn't even make myself intangible..
Naruto goes for the kick
Tobi: Shinra Tensei!
Naruto goes flying back into Bee
Tobi is on his knees holding his face/mask
Naruto and Bee: !?
Tobi is re grouped by his paths
Naruto: What the hell? Who are these people?
Bee: !! That's... Yugito! These are..they must be the jinchuriki
Naruto: So these are the previous jinchuriki?
Naruto: Their eyes? Why do they both have the sharingan and the rinnegan??
Tobi: Because I gave it to them.
Naruto: When did you get the rinnegan?
Tobi: Let's just say...Konan wouldn't listen.
Naruto: You bastard!
Naruto makes an FRS and throws it
Tobi absorbs it
Naruto: What about the next one?
Tobi: !?
From above Naruto launches another FRS
Tobi doesn't even look and shinra tensei's it
Naruto: This is exactly like when I fought Pain? Who the hell are you? How can you use everything that Nagato could?
Tobi: Because I am Nagato!
Naruto and Bee: !???
Tobi starts removing his mask
Tobi: Since Kabuto summoned Madara...there isn't any point in having this mask on.
Naruto: What the....what are you?
Tobi's mask drops
Tobi: I am....One. --Tobi's regular mouth is stiched while on his cheeks there are 2 other mouths that are open.
Bee: That wack yo...
Naruto: You're one? What does "one" mean?
Tobi: I am nothing more then a combination of shinobi. Shinobi who are manifested by pure hatred. Some of which, you know of.
Naruto: ...? Wait a second...
Tobi: Starting to catch on? That's right...Akatsuki itself.
Bee and Naruto: ?
Tobi: I take the abilities of shinobi's who die with hatred inside of them. In the beginning, Madara was my first victim. His ability to enter and leave dimensions was part of my eye, the sharingan. Akatsuki was my next goal. Filled with rogue ninja's of the highest caliber, this was perfect for me.
Sasori and Itachi however...died without hatred. And for that I could never gain their power.
Naruto: Enough of this bullshit!
Naruto makes 3 shadow clones
Tobi: The next one...
Naruto attacks him with a planet rasengan
Tobi: Kakuzu's Iron skin!
The rasengan explodes, doing nothing
Naruto: !
Tobi's front mouth opens and threads come out holding him down
From both his sides, Naruto comes charging in with Rasengans
Tobi: The next..Deidara!
Tobi spits out 2 c2 birds from his side mouths which blow the Naruto clones up
Bee is above him just about to slash him down with samehada
Tobi: And now for the Amegakure orphans!
Tobi's arm becomes full of papers which engulf Bee
Bee gets disarmed from Samehada from one of the jinchuriki and is held down by the others
Tobi grabs Samehada
Naruto: Shit Bee!
Tobi swings Samehada at Bee
Naruto blocks it with his chakra arms but they get absorbed and the sword cuts a bit of Bee's leg

Naruto: urgh shit! That was close!
Tobi jumps back with the rest of his path.
Tobi: And now for the finally.
Tobi cuts his arm and starts drawing a circle
Naruto: What the hell is he doing?
Bee: Oh dayum.. Naruto this is the technique that killed Yugito!
Tobi: The shikagami..Hidan!
Tobi turns black and white.
The power of the Akatsuki, is this the end for Bee?
Chapter end-  

I Got it from another website.       what do you guys think of it?

Discuss


----------



## Lammy (Nov 19, 2011)

titantron91 said:


> This I don't think would work
> Amaterasu is pretty much unquenchable (that's what makes it so scary)... so far, only firesealing jutsu and Shinra Tensei (a force from within that pushes away Amaterasu.



If Amaterasu is truly badass as you say:


1) What happens to it when shinra-tensei gets to it as you speculate?

2) What happens to it Gaara's sand and Temari's wind blowing it away? They going to use it as a convenient evening light to conserve electricity/candles?

3) What happened to it when it was sealed?

4) If Fire is the ultimate attack in its element, what happens to it when the ultimate water attack fights it?  By the way, the elemental wheel in Naruto is like this: Water > Fire > Wind > Lightening > Earth > Water




Anyway I'm predicting we'll have this answer soon enough =]


----------



## Gabe (Nov 19, 2011)

Joker J said:


> Out of all the sneak attacks was the thrown at Tobi was able to dodge almost every single attack with his S/T jutsu and somehow now he's able to get hit by a headbutt by Naruto right in front of him.
> Next ch. im looking for Naruto going right through... also 8 vs 2 (jin/paths Madara vs Naruto and Bee) but im pretty sure were gonna watch a lot of talking first.



Narutos attack was not a sneak attack both saw each other and tobi has failed vs speed in the past by minato. Seems that someone with great speed can hit him. And narutos speed has been compared to minatos. So there nothing weird about it like father like son.


----------



## OneHitKill (Nov 19, 2011)

Tobi is gonna rape Naruto and then Raikage will have to show up with the NorthOnoki backpack and tear shit up :sanji


----------



## Joker J (Nov 19, 2011)

Gabe said:


> Narutos attack was not a sneak attack both saw each other and tobi has failed vs speed in the past by minato. Seems that someone with great speed can hit him. And narutos speed has been compared to minatos. So there nothing weird about it like father like son.



I know Naruto attack wasn't a sneak attack that's the point he was able to doge all almost all these sneak attacks from him until now he's somehow able to get hit a front attack.

Minato and Naruto attacks are very different Tobi didn't see Minato attack but he seen Naruto attack coming also Naruto wasn't even using hiraishin speed level when he attacked Tobi.

Tobi seen it coming.


----------



## Imamember (Nov 19, 2011)

i predict one of the following

Tobi takes off his mask = Shisui is revealed

Itachi arrives at Kabuto = chapter ends with sasuke arrival

Jiraiya somehow in someform is somewhere = (Most likely flashback of naruto)


----------



## titantron91 (Nov 20, 2011)

Lammy said:


> If Amaterasu is truly badass as you say:
> 
> 
> 1) What happens to it when shinra-tensei gets to it as you speculate?
> ...



What's the point of this reply? I'm just stating the facts that Amaterasu is unquenchable. If it's there, it's there. Only firesealing jutsu and Shinra Tensei has successfully and credibly put away amaterasu itself.

1. Speculate? Read the manga please. Edo Nagato vs Edo Itachi, Bee, and Naruto. Shinra Tensei blew Amaterasu away. Didn't I state it already above? 

2. Where did you get Gaara's Sand and Temari's wind blowing it away? Oh is it from the Kage Summit? Gaara's Sand got Amaterasu'd , Temari blew away the armor that Amaterasu is burning... it didn't blow away Amaterasu itself.

3. It's sealed. No point in arguing with that.

4. That ultimate water element better be KKG and have special particular properties. The Amaterasu isn't the strongest Fire attack just because it's Fire. It's just nigh/virtually "unquenchable". 

It's like arguing Third Raikage's Strongest Spear and Strongest Shield. I don't like those kind of arguments.


----------



## Deadway (Nov 20, 2011)

rickmartin said:


> Chapter 564 Prediction
> ---Tobi
> Tobi: Urgh! **He's fast, I couldn't even make myself intangible..
> Naruto goes for the kick
> ...



Andddddddddddddddddddd what the fuck are you doing with ma prediction? And what website did you get this from?


----------



## Joker J (Nov 20, 2011)

Tobi will not take off his mask next chapter.


----------



## Lammy (Nov 20, 2011)

titantron91 said:


> What's the point of this reply? I'm just stating the facts that Amaterasu is unquenchable. If it's there, it's there. Only firesealing jutsu and Shinra Tensei has successfully and credibly put away amaterasu itself.
> 
> 1. Speculate? Read the manga please. Edo Nagato vs Edo Itachi, Bee, and Naruto. Shinra Tensei blew Amaterasu away. Didn't I state it already above?
> 
> ...




The point of my post wasn't to start an argument, it was to say that your counter argument to Turrin's prediction-  "I don't think this will happen because amatersu is, in fact, perfect" is not exactly true.

Please don't be so aggressive or state things like "read the manga" please, it's obvious enough.  "nigh/virtually unquenchable" is pretty moot, because all the Kage have the ability to  "move" amaterasu out of the way or possibly "extinguish"/"seal" depending on what Kishimoto wants to write 

Regardless, I think this chapter will have Madara finally use amaterasu and his fan weapon, and when that fails, totally new Rinnegan jutsu...


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm not sure if Tobi's mask will be broken by Naruto's headbutt. Against Suigetsu, Tobi blocks _Kubikiribōchō_ ('Decapitating Carving Knife') with his arm. This possibly indicates that he can use _Jikūkan Idō_ ('Space-Time Migration') to increase his density/durability, or that he has another jutsu capable of such a feat.
As shown with Suigetsu, Tobi can activate this jutsu rather quickly, and since he notices Naruto before the charge, Tobi should have time to activate the jutsu. Tobi is fast enough to use _Jikūkan Idō_ when A charges with _Raiton no Yoroi_ ('Lightning Release Armor').


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 20, 2011)

His mask may break and show a bit of his face as it happened against Konan. But we're not going to find out who he is so quickly.

Or maybe not even that. This is a new mask, he probably should keep it for some time until it's finally gone.


----------



## blacksword (Nov 20, 2011)

Famine said:


> I'm not sure if Tobi's mask will be broken by Naruto's headbutt. Against Suigetsu, Tobi blocks _Kubikiribōchō_ ('Decapitating Carving Knife') with his arm. This possibly indicates that he can use _Jikūkan Idō_ ('Space-Time Migration') to increase his density/durability, or that he has another jutsu capable of such a feat.
> As shown with Suigetsu, Tobi can activate this jutsu rather quickly, and since he notices Naruto before the charge, Tobi should have time to activate the jutsu. Tobi is fast enough to use _Jikūkan Idō_ when A charges with _Raiton no Yoroi_ ('Lightning Release Armor').



such a ludicurous post. Tobi was able to block Suigetsu's sword only due to his weird body. It has nothing to do with his space-time jutsu. And lol @ your speculation regarding jutsu's name. How can someone even believe this shit?


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 20, 2011)

i predict that sasuke and/ or itachi will be shown either this chapter or the next.


----------



## ZetsuusteZ (Nov 20, 2011)

His mask probably wont be broken in this chapter, in fact I think that fight wont be featured at all.
Kishi has a reputation of doing that, setting up a badass scenario and completely neglecting it (I.e Kakashi's Rampage)
I think it'll go back to the Kage vs Madara and then maybe the last two pages will be some talking and a crack in the mask of Tobi.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 20, 2011)

Joker J said:


> I know Naruto attack wasn't a sneak attack that's the point he was able to doge all almost all these sneak attacks from him until now he's somehow able to get hit a front attack.
> 
> Minato and Naruto attacks are very different Tobi didn't see Minato attack but he seen Naruto attack coming also Naruto wasn't even using hiraishin speed level when he attacked Tobi.
> 
> Tobi seen it coming.



How do you know he is not using hirashin level speed?


----------



## m1cojakle (Nov 20, 2011)

Chapter 564 Spoiler

Start of Chapter
Tobi: Urgh! **He's fast, I couldn't even make myself intangible..
Naruto goes for the kick
Tobi: Shinra Tensei!
Naruto goes flying back into Bee
Tobi is on his knees holding his face/mask
Naruto and Bee: !?
Tobi is re grouped by his paths
Naruto: What the hell? Who are these people?
Bee: !! That's... Yugito! These are..they must be the jinchuriki
Naruto: So these are the previous jinchuriki?
Naruto: Their eyes? Why do they both have the sharingan and the rinnegan??
Tobi: Because I gave it to them.
Naruto: When did you get the rinnegan?
Tobi: Let's just say...Konan wouldn't listen.
Naruto: You bastard!
Naruto makes an FRS and throws it
Tobi absorbs it
Naruto: What about the next one?
Tobi: !?
From above Naruto launches another FRS
Tobi doesn't even look and shinra tensei's it
Naruto: This is exactly like when I fought Pain? Who the hell are you? How can you use everything that Nagato could?
Tobi: Because I am Nagato!
Naruto and Bee: !???
Tobi starts removing his mask
Tobi: Since Kabuto summoned Madara...there isn't any point in having this mask on.
Naruto: What the....what are you?
Tobi's mask drops
Tobi: I am....One. --Tobi's regular mouth is stiched while on his cheeks there are 2 other mouths that are open.
Bee: That wack yo...
Naruto: You're one? What does "one" mean?
Tobi: I am nothing more then a combination of shinobi. Shinobi who are manifested by pure hatred. Some of which, you know of.
Naruto: ...? Wait a second...
Tobi: Starting to catch on? That's right...Akatsuki itself.
Bee and Naruto: ?
Tobi: I take the abilities of shinobi's who die with hatred inside of them. In the beginning, Madara was my first victim. His ability to enter and leave dimensions was part of my eye, the sharingan. Akatsuki was my next goal. Filled with rogue ninja's of the highest caliber, this was perfect for me.
Sasori and Itachi however...died without hatred. And for that I could never gain their power.
Naruto: Enough of this bullshit!
Naruto makes 3 shadow clones
Tobi: The next one...
Naruto attacks him with a planet rasengan
Tobi: Kakuzu's Iron skin!
The rasengan explodes, doing nothing
Naruto: !
Tobi's front mouth opens and threads come out holding him down
From both his sides, Naruto comes charging in with Rasengans
Tobi: The next..Deidara!
Tobi spits out 2 c2 birds from his side mouths which blow the Naruto clones up
Bee is above him just about to slash him down with samehada
Tobi: And now for the Amegakure orphans!
Tobi's arm becomes full of papers which engulf Bee
Bee gets disarmed from Samehada from one of the jinchuriki and is held down by the others
Tobi grabs Samehada
Naruto: Shit Bee!
Tobi swings Samehada at Bee
Naruto blocks it with his chakra arms but they get absorbed and the sword cuts a bit of Bee's leg

Naruto: urgh shit! That was close!
Tobi jumps back with the rest of his path.
Tobi: And now for the finally.
Tobi cuts his arm and starts drawing a circle
Naruto: What the hell is he doing?
Bee: Oh dayum.. Naruto this is the technique that killed Yugito!
Tobi: The shikagami..Hidan!
Tobi turns black and white.
The power of the Akatsuki, is this the end for Bee?
End of Chapter

Hope you enjoyed


----------



## Shattering (Nov 20, 2011)

^Why you keep copy-paste the same prediction??? omg this is the third or the fourth.


----------



## atenzor (Nov 21, 2011)

*I was refreshing Ohana blog and YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


*FUCK ME!!!! CAN SOMEONE TRANSLATEEEEEE

OHANA EARLY SPOILERS GUYS*:


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://ohanair7.wordpress.com/




*OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## TheRipper (Nov 21, 2011)

atenzor said:


> *I was refreshing Ohana blog and YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> *FUCK ME!!!! CAN SOMEONE TRANSLATEEEEEE
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




"Man engaged in the fight against Naruto masks
Madara has continued to fight the shadow edge
oonoki dies
Masks have cracked the last detail."


----------



## Frawstbite (Nov 21, 2011)

TheRipper said:


> "Man engaged in the fight against Naruto masks
> Madara has continued to fight the shadow edge
> oonoki dies
> Masks have cracked the last detail."



Huh, that is exactly what everyone wants to happen.


----------



## TheRipper (Nov 21, 2011)

Frawstbite said:


> Huh, that is exactly what everyone wants to happen.



Something smells fishy around here, golly.

So it looks like everyone deserves a pat on their back for their predictions.


----------



## Polynikes (Nov 21, 2011)

NARUTO - Naruto - 564 (Ohana ◆ IR7jauNn4E) 
masked men engaged in the fight against Naruto 
Madara has continued to fight the shadow edge 
oonoki die 
mask is cracked on the final details

Attack of the six paths 
Killer B is a lower risk. 
Spotted counter Tsunade 
story continues hashirama

Susano full release technique Edo spotted 
almost no alliance

---------
Madara's complete Susano'o overwhelms the alliance, Hashirama flashback and Onoki's death.

Tobi fights Naruto and B, his identity revealed. 

?


----------



## TheRipper (Nov 21, 2011)

Polynikes said:


> Madara's complete Susano'o overwhelms the alliance, Hashirama flashback and Onoki's death.
> 
> Tobi fights Naruto and B, *his identity revealed. *
> 
> ?



Looks that way, but if only IF only.

I wont get my hopes up about it, but I believe that's what it vaguely stated.


----------



## Deadway (Nov 21, 2011)

Polynikes said:


> NARUTO - Naruto - 564 (Ohana ◆ IR7jauNn4E)
> masked men engaged in the fight against Naruto *K*
> Madara has continued to fight the shadow edge *Sure*
> oonoki die *YEAH OK, IN NARUTO? NAH*
> ...



What I think.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 21, 2011)

. Fake. As if the English in it wasn't a give-away. Since when does she not use Japanese to give us certain names? And ohana blog .

Itachi this chapter.



Luiz said:


> His mask may break and show a bit of his face as it happened against Konan. But we're not going to find out who he is so quickly.
> 
> Or maybe not even that. This is a new mask, he probably should keep it for some time until it's finally gone.



Agreed. I just can't see it coming off this soon, at least not BEFORE a fight. Maybe halfway through, but not before.

I can't help but feel like this mask is a lot sturdier, too, seeing as it wraps around and is more like a helmet than just a mask.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 21, 2011)

So is "Ohana" actually keeping Tobi's identity a secret?


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 21, 2011)

As much as I want a Tobi reveal this chapter (and I *really* do) I doubt it's going to happened for another couple chapters.


----------



## Escargon (Nov 21, 2011)

Lol at spoilers. I read Tobis mask gets shattered last chapter and look what happened

Tobi revealed spoilers= Half mask gone i swear:/ ffs kishi show Tobi to us already lol its been years-_-

Lol if its Oro behind that mask. He can change faces, this propably faked Kisame all the time? Or idk.


----------



## Taijukage (Nov 21, 2011)

NARUTO ? Naruto ? 564 (オハナ ◆ IR7jauNn4E))
The fight of the man of the mask engages in a naruto
The fight shadow continuation cod has an edge
oonoki dies
I can chop the details with the last mask
Attack of six passes
Killer B is a bottom of the risk.
Mooring rope counter cod
The hashirama talk continues
Release technique Sano Ophir of the Edo cod
Most of the alliances do not cry

thats what the blog entry says.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 21, 2011)

Taijukage said:


> NARUTO – Naruto – 564 (オハナ ◆ IR7jauNn4E))
> The fight of the man of the mask engages in a naruto
> *The fight shadow continuation cod has an edge*
> oonoki dies
> ...



Well that translation is crazy enough for it to be real.

Here's the google translate.


			
				Google Translate said:
			
		

> ohana ◆ IR7jauNn4E
> NARUTO - Naruto - 564
> November 21, 2011 / /
> Zero
> ...



That however makes to much sense to be real. So it's gotta be a faked spoiler.


----------



## atenzor (Nov 21, 2011)

translated correctly:

amused/entertained


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 21, 2011)

blacksword said:


> post the japanese script, please.



NARUTO ? ナルト ? 564（オハナ◆IR7jauNn4E）
マスクの男の戦いはナルトに従事
戦い影継続マダラはエッジを持っています
oonokiは死ぬ
最後のマスクで詳細を割れている

6つのパスの攻撃
キラーBは危険性の下です。
綱手カウンターマダラ
hashirama話は続きます

江戸マダラのリリーステクニックスサノオフル
同盟はほとんどなくなっ

English names are suspicious. Other than that it looks like about what one would expect to happen.


----------



## blacksword (Nov 21, 2011)

kinda strange that oonoki died so quickly.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 21, 2011)

My only worry here is that if Ohana has never used that blog before, then maybe she just got hacked by a troll...

Edit

Onoki dies? Mid-chapter... There's no way that's real, this is Kishi.


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 21, 2011)

blacksword said:


> kinda strange that oonoki died so quickly.



You got to be kidding me. 

Weren't you one of those people complaining how Onoki had cheated death twice and how Kishi wasn't ever going to kill off an important named character?
Come on. We all knew that this was going to happen. What's good about Kishi's storytelling is that it is unpredictable.

I'm curious to see how cracked up Tobi's mask is.


----------



## Tengu (Nov 21, 2011)

It seems Madara is owning the kages.


----------



## blacksword (Nov 21, 2011)

> Weren't you one of those people complaining how Onoki had cheated death twice and how Kishi wasn't ever going to kill off an important named character?
> Come on. We all knew that this was going to happen. What's good about Kishi's storytelling is that it is unpredictable.


Well, it's strange cuz if he was killed than entire chapter would be dedicated only to him and his flashback. But the spoilers implies that chapter ends with Madara casting ultimate jutsu which is weird considering the important character just died.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 21, 2011)

Judging from what we know of Ohana's fashion, I hardly think her blog would be so simplistic.  Everyone knows her tripcode so that's irrelevant, and that's all that blog has going for it.

Anyway, spoiler is garbage for a variety of reasons. I seriously doubt Oonoki is dying anymore (Madara more or less dismissed him and he was healed). If any of the kages are in danger, it's now Tsunade, as she has the most relevance to him, hasn't done anything at all yet, and is now very possibly about to go against Madara one on one.



Icegaze said:


> I'm curious to see how cracked up Tobi's mask is.



The cracks it had last chapter on the last panel were actually the same cracks it had on the panel before he got hit in the face, so there's a possibility it isn't even damaged.  Which would be...comical.


----------



## blacksword (Nov 21, 2011)

It's too good to be true. Many awesome things happened in that spoiler: Oonoki's death, Madara owning Kages, Bee being pressured and Tobis identity revealing.

It can't be true.


----------



## ~Link~ (Nov 21, 2011)

Lol if that spoiler is true, which I doubt... Oonoki dies?


----------



## takL (Nov 21, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> NARUTO ? ナルト ? 564（オハナ◆IR7jauNn4E）
> マスクの男の戦いはナルトに従事
> 戦い影継続マダラはエッジを持っています
> oonokiは死ぬ
> ...



haha crap. ohana would speak jp. 
gotta tell her about this impersonator for a laugh


----------



## Z3bra (Nov 21, 2011)

how does onoki die when he's piggy back ridding on raikage moving together faster than speed of sound lols?

unless they get separated i dont see what kind of technique can kill him separately and not raikage...

Also if they did decide to split up to fight madara separately than their stupidity   is beyond belief cause thats the only way they were even able to get close to his susano...

Also why's killer B in danger? i dont remember him taking poison along the way? and i dont see how he would be in more danger than naruto when he's as skilled if not more.


----------



## christoncrutches (Nov 21, 2011)

Damn. I'm not sure if I should avoid spoilers for the next few weeks and just wait until the chapter is released. I only started following the manga at the start of part 2, so Tobi's identity is one of (if not the biggest) mystery so far (Pein is up there as well, with the crow, coffin, Sasuke's first appearance, etc.). After the reveal, all that're left are 

1) The truths of VotE/Madara's life and death
2) Zetsu
3) RS and his sons/Juubi
4) Anything remaining on EMS/Rinnegan and their relationships
5) Maybe some "that jutsu" resolution from Naruto. 

I'd like to learn more about the past, but the manga could conceivably finish by the end of 2012. These things above are highly related as well for the most part, so if Kishi wanted, he could take care of everything except (5) in one flashback/chapter. Oh well.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 21, 2011)

One thing I'm looking forward to the Chapter is how Bee will react upon seeing Yugito.


----------



## Truth Messenger (Nov 21, 2011)

I predict Tobi awakening the sense of revenge in Naruto.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 21, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Tobi was able to block Suigetsu's sword only due to his weird body. It has nothing to do with his space-time jutsu.


As I mentioned, his time-space jutsu may or may not be responsible.
I find his body less likely to be the reason since it's been characterized as gooey rather than solid.


> And lol @ your speculation regarding jutsu's name.





			
				Shounensuki said:
			
		

> During their fight, Konan refers to Madara's space?time jumping as Space?Time Migration (時空間移動, Jikūkan Idō).


----------



## Joker J (Nov 21, 2011)

Gabe said:


> How do you know he is not using hirashin level speed?



You can easily know your own asnwer to your own question just by looking at the scan.

But i will help you out. Look at the scan again look at the top far right and tell me if you can see Naruto (*yes*) or (*no*) once you tell your self the asnwer then you will know the answer to your own question. 

*Hint*: Hiriashin is instantaneous.


----------



## TheRipper (Nov 21, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Judging from what we know of Ohana's fashion, I hardly think her blog would be so simplistic.  Everyone knows her tripcode so that's irrelevant, and that's all that blog has going for it.
> 
> Anyway, spoiler is garbage for a variety of reasons. I seriously doubt Oonoki is dying anymore (Madara more or less dismissed him and he was healed). If any of the kages are in danger, it's now Tsunade, as she has the most relevance to him, hasn't done anything at all yet, and is now very possibly about to go against Madara one on one.
> 
> ...



Only way I could see Oonoki dying is if he pulled the typical sacrifice by throwing himself in front of someone else.


----------



## SageRafa (Nov 21, 2011)

Lol at the spoiler 

I want Mei, Tsunade, Onooki, A, Madara, Muu, Tobi, Bee, Naruto and 6 Paths' feats. But for now I would be happy in having just a spoiler pic/text revealing Tobi's identity or just a hint or something.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 21, 2011)

Joker J said:


> You can easily know your own asnwer to your own question just by looking at the scan.
> 
> But i will help you out. Look at the scan again look at the top far right and tell me if you can see Naruto (*yes*) or (*no*) once you tell your self the asnwer then you will know the answer to your own question.
> 
> *Hint*: Hiriashin is instantaneous.



You see naruto on one panel in font of tobi and the next hitting him. It looks like naruto closed the gap between them fast. Look at the lines in the oanel were naruto hit tobi rhise look like movement line that kishi makes when some one goes fast.  So i think you need to look at it better. I think you need the help to see it. One panel you see naruto away from tobi the next hitting him.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 21, 2011)

lol I'm making a very small hopeful prediction now.

Naruto and tobi chat for a couple pages 

Scene shift to kimimaro, chiyo and other edos being sealed.

Then some more talk, more flashbacks and more edo-Madara moustaches.

Cliffhanger is - "Datclone returns!"

I can tell it's all perfectly true.


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 21, 2011)

I predict somethink like...

Naruto: Who are you?

Tobi: I'm Uchiha --**

Chapter ends.

**


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Nov 21, 2011)

No way that spoiler is real.


----------



## Karman (Nov 21, 2011)

I cannot wait for this chapter. Battle or not, all I care about is a spirited exchange between Tobi and Naruto and I pray by sweet jesus that he reveals his identity.


----------



## Hi Im God (Nov 21, 2011)

I predict the next few chapters are all about kakashi!!  to make up for the lack of on pannel Kakashi battles.


----------



## fromashesrise (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi Im God said:


> I predict the next few chapters are all about kakashi!!  to make up for the lack of on pannel Kakashi battles.




That would be hilarious.


----------



## Joker J (Nov 21, 2011)

Gabe said:


> You see naruto on one panel in font of tobi and the next hitting him. It looks like naruto closed the gap between them fast. Look at the lines in the oanel were naruto hit tobi rhise look like movement line that kishi makes when some one goes fast.  So i think you need to look at it better. I think you need the help to see it. One panel you see naruto away from tobi the next hitting him.



Im going to tell you again, Naruto didn't use Hiraishin level speed to hit Tobi.

You to look at the scan more more clearly.

You can see Naruto in *mid-air*.

It's impossible for Naruto to use Hiraishin speed while already in mid-air this is not bleach where people can use their reiatsu to run on the air. 
There is no tree branch between Tobi and Naruto for him to jump off of to use Hiraishin speed.
Naruto didn't use hiraishin speed on his last jump because we can see him in the scan.
plus Tobi noticed Naruto heading straight towards him if Naruto used Hiraishin speed he wouldn't even notice Naruto before he got hit.


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 21, 2011)

Joker J said:


> Im going to tell you again, Naruto didn't use Hiraishin level speed to hit Tobi.
> 
> You to look at the scan more more clearly.
> 
> ...



To me it looks, and looked when I first saw as both of them intentionally did it, not just Naruto. Especially since they both notice each other.


----------



## eyeknockout (Nov 21, 2011)

Godspeak X said:


> What fuck is Hiraishin speed? Hiraishin is not speed not begin with.



yes it is...the speed of light



*-image of naruto headbutting tobi-*

tobi: ...naruto... your speed has greatly increased, it looks like I will have to keep my guard up at all times ?

naruto: I will kill you right here , but first who are you?

"half of tobi's mask breaks"

tobi: I am uchiha....uchiha madara

killer bee: this guys a fake, I pissed in the lake

tobi: so they know ... then I will tell you who I truly am, my name is uchiha...

-chapter switches to real madara-

madara: so they broke my susanoo eh

raikage: you don't live up to your hype, madara

tsunade: stall for me, I need to heal fodders for 5-10, more minutes (chapters)

gaara: even my ultimate defense is no match for susanoo

madara: the power of uchiha is unlimited, you cannot win. only an uchiha can defeat me.

"a retarded figure comes out from the darkness"

sasuke: only an uchiha can defeat you...well then prepare to die

madara: another one who gained the power of EMS, this is very rare. I must not kill him

"sasuke charges at madara with susanoo arrows, while madara launches many yasaka look alike earrings"

kabuto intercepts sasuke's attack while itachi intercepts madara's 

sasuke: ITACHI 

madara: are you kabuto...?

kabuto: being at such close proximity to you madara, I can finally summon your ultimate technique.

itachi: It turns out that my eyes are reacting to your united power and it's making me stronger. it looks like we found a greater advantage to EMS and now we can trump even madara's ultimate power. sasuke, listen to me this once, we must first defeat madara then you can place all of your hatred on me.

sasuke: ... 

"sasuke's eyes light up, he's pissed meaning (IC)"

chapter ends
next chapter "sasuke's inner turmoil while itachi solos"


----------



## atenzor (Nov 21, 2011)

or maybe Ohana is playing with us... wouldn't be surprised at all,
she did this before


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 21, 2011)

Hiraishin is not speed. It's teleportation.


----------



## calimike (Nov 21, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Hiraishin is not speed. It's teleportation.



Reminded me of Goku's Shunkan Idō mean Instant Transmission


----------



## SilenceOz (Nov 21, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> To me it looks, and looked when I first saw as both of them intentionally did it, not just Naruto. Especially since they both notice each other.





When I look at it I saw it as

Tobi and Naruto see each other directly infront of each other

Tobi is still looking at Naruto realising he is right there, but by that time Naruto has already kicked up super speed and crashes into Tobi head on before Tobi could react


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 21, 2011)

If Kishi is cliche and predictable....

Madara's mask will shatter revealing his super secret identity.


----------



## Rose (Nov 21, 2011)

The rookie 9 + gai's team will regroup to naruto's location and fight the jins while Naruto is facing off Tobi. I say this with absolutly no seriousness.


----------



## TheRipper (Nov 21, 2011)

I predict that Sasuke will come to the rescue.
Rescue Naruto.
And Naruto and Sasuke will live happily ever after. Fin.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Nov 21, 2011)

I predict: cyborg madara


----------



## navy (Nov 22, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Hiraishin is not speed. It's teleportation.



Raikage disagrees.


----------



## santanico (Nov 22, 2011)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> If Kishi is cliche and predictable....
> 
> Madara's mask will shatter revealing his super secret identity.



..and it will be revealed it was actually Mito this whole time


----------



## vered (Nov 22, 2011)

blacksword said:


> really? Great.
> 
> I think he says that he will post spoilers within 5 hours.



which from the post he posted it means in this hour or the next.hopefully its a legit post of his.


----------



## Superstars (Nov 22, 2011)

calimike said:


> Reminded me of Goku's Shunkan Idō mean Instant Transmission



That _is_ the fastest speed; instant.


----------



## christoncrutches (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm hoping for the big reveal (as I said a couple of pages back), but I don't know that that'll happen.

I do think there will be some new information this chapter or one of the next couple regarding the Madara/Shodai VotE stuff.


----------



## blacksword (Nov 22, 2011)

I hope Kishi makes Uchiha reunion. 

Tobi and Madara vs Itachi and Sasuke. Epic Battle.


----------



## navy (Nov 22, 2011)

blacksword said:


> I hope Kishi makes Uchiha reunion.
> 
> Tobi and Madara vs Itachi and Sasuke. Epic Battle.



Sounds like a rape.

Rinnengan/Sharingan >>> fodders on the other team.


----------



## blacksword (Nov 22, 2011)

navy said:


> Sounds like a rape.
> 
> Rinnengan/Sharingan >>> fodders on the other team.



In theory yes. But we all know what happened to Nagato.


----------



## Bringer (Nov 22, 2011)

I predict Tsunade spins susanoo around like a rag doll


----------



## navy (Nov 22, 2011)

blacksword said:


> In theory yes. But we all know what happened to Nagato.



Got bested by a bijuu-dama and FRS. No biggie.


----------



## UchihaSage (Nov 22, 2011)

T has revealed the spoiler summary details:
Tsuchikage performs a suicide technique
Tsunade revives him but he only has 10 minutes to live
Tobi is revealed as half face of Mikoto, half face of Fugaku (half and half of Sasuke's parents)


----------



## atenzor (Nov 22, 2011)

UchihaSage said:


> T has revealed the spoiler summary details:
> Tsuchikage performs a suicide technique
> Tsunade revives him but he only has 10 minutes to live
> Tobi is revealed as half face of Mikoto, half face of Fugaku (half and half of Sasuke's parents)



source?

...


----------



## blacksword (Nov 22, 2011)

UchihaSage said:


> T has revealed the spoiler summary details:
> Tsuchikage performs a suicide technique
> Tsunade revives him but he only has 10 minutes to live
> Tobi is revealed as half face of Mikoto, half face of Fugaku (half and half of Sasuke's parents)


GTFO you troll.


----------



## Bringer (Nov 22, 2011)

blacksword said:


> GTFO you troll.



The sad thing is he doesn't even try


----------



## Evilene (Nov 22, 2011)

UchihaSage said:


> T has revealed the spoiler summary details:
> Tsuchikage performs a suicide technique
> Tsunade revives him but he only has 10 minutes to live
> *Tobi is revealed as half face of Mikoto, half face of Fugaku *(half and half of Sasuke's parents)



Dude really? Try harder.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 22, 2011)

Heh, he got the idea from Baron Azura from Mazinger.


----------



## UchihaSage (Nov 22, 2011)

247 ：ohana：2011/11/22(火) 14:34:12.12 ID:L/ulNZPQ0
    買ってきた
252 ：ohana：2011/11/22(火) 14:42:49.42 ID:L/ulNZPQ0
    容易で

    ナルトがマダラ(仮面)に一発食らわす。
    場面変わり、本物マダラが5影におされてる
    場面戻り、仮面がお前はサスケと〜とか話してる。
    ナルトが螺旋丸で突っ込んで終わり

    一週休んだくせにちょっと短かったかも。
    これから用あるから、長文は夜か明日になるかも

253 ：ohana：2011/11/22(火) 14:46:19.77 ID:L/ulNZPQ0
    あ、1ページ捲れてなかった

    最後にサスケどーーーーーん!!だよ!!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 22, 2011)

Tobi still an unknown.


----------



## calimike (Nov 22, 2011)

最後にサスケどーーーーーん!!だよ!!

Sasuke finally here!!


----------



## 1nkorus (Nov 22, 2011)

UchihaSage said:


> 247 ana:2011/11/22(火) 14:34:12.12 ID:L/ulNZPQ0
> 買ってきた
> 252 ana:2011/11/22(火) 14:42:49.42 ID:L/ulNZPQ0
> 容易で
> ...


Where is Ohana tripcode?


----------



## UchihaSage (Nov 22, 2011)

ナルトがマダラ(仮面)に一発食らわす。
Naruto kicks Madara in the face and hits his mask
場面変わり、本物マダラが5影におされてる
Scene switches to the real Madara who is being pushed back by the 5 Kage
場面戻り、仮面がお前はサスケと〜とか話してる。
Scene returns to Naruto who asks Tobi about his mask and about Sasuke etc
ナルトが螺旋丸で突っ込んで終わり
Ends with Naruto thrusting a Rasengan

Last page is of SASUKE!!!!


----------



## blacksword (Nov 22, 2011)

> Its not speculation. He had the Rinnegan before he sealed the Jubi. He had to defeat it, then seal it.


No. Tobi said that Rikudo was able to defeat Jubi only thanks to the sealing jutsu. No rinnegan was mentioned.



> Blacksword, why do you hate the Rinnegan and its users, deny them their feats, and laud Sharingan users as invincible?


Because majority on NF thinks that Rinnegan>Sharingan which is not true. Sharingan has always been the most strongest doojutsu.


----------



## Scorpion (Nov 22, 2011)

Seems like the typical chapter. 

I'm just happy we get to see Sasuke again. As much as I hate him, his fights are a lot more interesting to spectate.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 22, 2011)

A wild Sasuke appears!
Sasuke uses Dynamic Entry!
It's super effective!

Yay, the manga just got awesome again.


----------



## blacksword (Nov 22, 2011)

UchihaSage said:


> ナルトがマダラ(仮面)に一発食らわす。
> 
> 場面変わり、本物マダラが5影におされてる
> Scene switches to the real Madara who is being pushed back by the 5 Kage



It's the other way around actually. It's Madara who pushed them.


----------



## calimike (Nov 22, 2011)

1nkorus said:


> Where is Ohana tripcode?



*ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E and T ◆27p9/DnZE//X*


----------



## 1nkorus (Nov 22, 2011)

It's fake. No tripcode.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 22, 2011)

> ナルトがマダラ(仮面)に一発食らわす。
> Naruto kicks Madara in the face and hits his mask
> 場面変わり、本物マダラが5影におされてる
> Scene switches to the real Madara who is being pushed back by the 5 Kage
> ...



seems like an alright chap-



> Last page is of SASUKE!!!!



Shit chapter


----------



## UchihaSage (Nov 22, 2011)

BS, can you please tell me the meaning of that verb and explain the grammar for it??


----------



## CA182 (Nov 22, 2011)

Sasuke's returning?

Also is it Madara pushing the 5 kage back or the kage pushing Madara back?
If it's the kage pushing Madara, I reckon Madara will win. Kishi has a dramatic flare for turnarounds in his battles.

_Off topic - I sense TOSS-FTW is returning this week... _


----------



## 1nkorus (Nov 22, 2011)

calimike said:


> *ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E and T ◆27p9/DnZE//X*


I knew this. I mean that no tripcode in Uchiha Sage post.




UchihaSage said:


> BS, can you please tell me the meaning of that verb and explain the grammar for it??


----------



## Harbour (Nov 22, 2011)

okay text spoilers are obviously fake
its not ohana's tripcode


----------



## vered (Nov 22, 2011)

yea its reasonable for T to post OP spoilers first.
besides i think he stated in another post of his that Naruto chapter is good.



> ナルトはどうでもいいけどやばいね


----------



## Bringer (Nov 22, 2011)

Tsunade better show 1 awesome feat in this chapter or I will be disappointed 


If she shows nothing then I will watch all the twilight movies. Yes I putting my laugh on the line with this bet. If I lose I might die


----------



## Leon (Nov 22, 2011)

After waiting this long Kishimoto better deliver a high quality chapter. Tobi's identity, Sasuke/Itachi, 5 kages vs Madara epicness, _something._


----------



## 1nkorus (Nov 22, 2011)

ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E ：2011/11/22(火) 19:05:16.04 ID:FdDE6khAP

 ナルト　ビー　ＶＳ　転生人柱力 

 ナルト、トビの面にはヒビすら入れれず。 


 決着つかずで、来週


----------



## Marsala (Nov 22, 2011)

So Naruto went right through Tobi after all? Figures.


----------



## Nic (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for the tease kishi. lol


----------



## Bringer (Nov 22, 2011)

1nkorus said:


> ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E ：2011/11/22(火) 19:05:16.04 ID:FdDE6khAP
> 
> ナルト　ビー　ＶＳ　転生人柱力
> 
> ...



Google translator

VS Narutobi force incarnated human sacrifice

Naruto into the surface of the kite is not even cracked.


In the neutral end next week


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 22, 2011)

lol @ guys who thought Tobi's face would be revealed in this chapter


----------



## Nic (Nov 22, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> lol @ guys who thought Tobi's face would be revealed in this chapter



well it's going to have to come off soon or later.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 22, 2011)

People should already be used to Kishimoto's "Tobi's face reveals". No way that such major secret could be revealed at the very beginning of their fight.

It was a great way to end the chapter this way though to build a suspense and make naive fans salivating for the Tobi reveal.


----------



## vered (Nov 22, 2011)

apparently this is the spoiler:
ohana post seems to have confirmed it.perhaps its T who posted it.




> 頭付きを喰らったのはわざと。ヒビも入ってない。
> 他の人柱力との戦いが始まる。
> 人柱力は片目写輪眼で片目輪廻眼に成ってる。
> 仮面マダラの仮面も特別性で戦闘用の頑丈な仮面。もともと左目を隠していたが実は仮面マダラも輪廻眼。
> ...


----------



## Mr Horrible (Nov 22, 2011)

Yet more on dojutsu?


----------



## calimike (Nov 22, 2011)

マダラ＝オビト？

(Tobi) Madara is Tobi.

eye eye eye eye reincarnation. More dojutsu?

Ohana say Rinngean is left eye and sharingan is right eye

From MH


> 2011 Series Absences
> Hunter X Hunter – 31
> One Piece – 5
> *Naruto - 1*
> ...



Kishi take break last week, isn't he?


----------



## atenzor (Nov 22, 2011)

latest 2ch info: Deer Boar


----------



## HInch (Nov 22, 2011)

Mr Horrible said:


> Yet more on dojutsu?



Please no...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 22, 2011)

Ohana knows where it's at.


----------



## blacksword (Nov 22, 2011)

calimike said:


> マダラ＝オビト？
> 
> (Tobi) Madara is Tobi. Ohana'


Correction

Madara = Obito? Ohana'


----------



## Harbour (Nov 22, 2011)

Lolwut? Tobi is Tobi?


----------



## Illairen (Nov 22, 2011)

Google translate says somthing about Jupiter. Jupiter  ??The God or the planet?


----------



## Tyler (Nov 22, 2011)

> Clutter your head with a purpose. There's not cracked.
> The battle begins and the other brave force.
> Human sacrifice has become a force I relocated eye eye eye eye reincarnation.
> Masks made ​​of sturdy fighting Madara no special masks masks. Also spotted was actually transmigration eye mask to hide the original left eye.
> ...



**


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 22, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Correction
> 
> Madara = Obito? Ohana'



Yea, and right after it she says that that theory is dead.


----------



## Nic (Nov 22, 2011)

Madara is Obito. Well guess i'll just wait until we get a real trans then since Madara is in edo. lol


----------



## vered (Nov 22, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yea, and right after it she says that that theory is dead.



lets hope so.


----------



## Tyler (Nov 22, 2011)

Which side of Obito's face got demolished by that rock?


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 22, 2011)

Nic said:


> Madara is Obito. Well guess i'll just wait until we get a real trans then since Madara is in edo. lol



She says that he is not. And that the theory is dead.


----------



## Nic (Nov 22, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> She says that he is not. And that the theory is dead.



yeah of course if she had said tobi isn't obito.

i'm poking fun of madara not being obito, which everyone including obitards knew since madara is fighting the kages.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 22, 2011)

Welll if Tobi's face is still hidden then he may turn out to be anyone(even LOL Obito)....^^

It wouldn't be good writing though....


----------



## Tyler (Nov 22, 2011)

So, Tobi doesn't get revealed this chapter? I'm going to sleep then. I really hope when Kishi reveals who this clown is, it's actually surprising.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 22, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yea, and right after it she says that that theory is dead.



I don't think Ohana is the one who wrote that spoiler. It's some anonymous guy with a different tripcode whose spoiler matches the little bit Ohana posted.


----------



## vered (Nov 22, 2011)

by the way that short spoiler despite fitting ohana one dosent mean its the real one.
better wait for ohana for more info.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 22, 2011)

vered said:


> by the way that short spoiler despite fitting ohana one dosent mean its the real one.
> better wait for ohana for more info.



It's confirmed now. The one who posted it was T.


----------



## 1nkorus (Nov 22, 2011)

vered said:


> by the way that short spoiler despite fitting ohana one dosent mean its the real one.
> better wait for ohana for more info.



It's from T



> ごめん酉忘れた。


----------



## Fay (Nov 22, 2011)

I don't get the spoiler :/, better wait for more.


----------



## vered (Nov 22, 2011)

yea it was confirmed to be from T.


----------



## Klue (Nov 22, 2011)

Alright, so what's going on here? Someone update me, please (Nic, vered-sama).


----------



## vered (Nov 22, 2011)

theres something about tobi left eye and the rinnegan mentioned there.
something about what was originally.something with the mask.


----------



## 1nkorus (Nov 22, 2011)

Klue said:


> Alright, so what's going on here? Someone update me, please (Nic, vered-sama).


Two spoilers, one from Ohana, another from T.



> ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E :2011/11/22(火) 19:05:16.04 ID:FdDE6khAP
> 
> ナルト　ビー　VS　転生人柱力
> 
> ...





> 頭付きを喰らったのはわざと。ヒビも入ってない。
> 他の人柱力との戦いが始まる。
> 人柱力は片目写輪眼で片目輪廻眼に成ってる。
> 仮面マダラの仮面も特別性で戦闘用の頑丈な仮面。もともと左目を隠していたが実は仮面マダラも輪廻眼。
> ...


----------



## Nic (Nov 22, 2011)

Klue said:


> Alright, so what's going on here? Someone update me, please (Nic, vered-sama).



mask doesn't break, outside of that, nothing really.  So basically nothing happens  in the chapter at all.


----------



## Klue (Nov 22, 2011)

Who was right about the mask not breaking two weeks ago?

Have your e-cookie.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 22, 2011)

Klue said:


> Who was right about the mask not breaking two weeks ago?
> 
> Have your e-cookie.



That would be me. 

Would have been way too easy. If the mask breaks during this fight, which it probably will, it will happen at the end of the year.


----------



## Frog King (Nov 22, 2011)

why obito theory is dead if we don't see his face, pretty confusing

whatever we learn more about tobi, maybe even flashback, so he's as good as dead


----------



## Klue (Nov 22, 2011)

Frog King said:


> why obito theory is dead if we don't see his face, pretty confusing
> 
> whatever we learn more about tobi, maybe even flashback, so he's as good as dead



Tobi probably states something that clearly indicates that he isn't Tobi, which is still pointless seeing that the real Madara already implied that Tobi isn't Obito anyway.

Madara said he gained the Rinnegan shortly before he died, if he gave it too Nagato, then he died almost 40 years ago. The only way for him to know Tobi is if Tobi existed back then; therefore, he is too old to be Obito.

With that said, it would be hilarious if Tobi came right out and stated that he isn't Obito.


----------



## blacksword (Nov 22, 2011)

> With that said, it would be hilarious if Tobi came right out and stated that he isn't Obito.


I would lol so hard


----------



## GoDMasteR (Nov 22, 2011)

this spoiler says nothing... its better we have more info... i hope ohana will post the full script


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 22, 2011)

The Babylon translation may help out a little here:



> Naruto B VS transmigration sacrifice power I can't let even a crack in a naruto, the plane of the black kite. Without being settled; next week.
> 
> Having drunk a hair style with the skill. The crack doesn't enter, too. A fight with the other sacrifice power begins. The sacrifice power becomes the one eye samsara eyes with one eye copying ring eyes. A mask of the mask cod is a firm mask for battles by the special nature. Originally covered the left eye,; but, in fact, as for the mask cod, is samsara eyes. A cod is a black kite, but says that I call even a cod anything. All sacrifice power is next week by liberation from power of the tail beast after the conversation of a cod and the naruto.
> 
> Is it cod = オビト?Does the opinion disappear? The right eye is copying ring eyes, and the left eye transmigrates.



Cod = Madara. Kite = Tobi.


----------



## jso (Nov 22, 2011)

Soo.. did Tobi's eyes switch round? I cant make out much of the gibberish lol.


----------



## blacksword (Nov 22, 2011)

Tobi is still in denial. From bablefish Tobi says that he is Madara.


----------



## Klue (Nov 22, 2011)

jso said:


> Soo.. did Tobi's eyes switch round? I cant make out much of the gibberish lol.



It says his right eye is Sharingan and his left is Rinnegan - like it's been since he defeated Konan.


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 22, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Tobi is still in denial. From bablefish Tobi says that he is Madara.



Then he is Madara


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Nov 22, 2011)

I dunno why I'm starting to have this weird feeling that this person that Madara refers when he says "His plan" is not Tobi but ratter Black Zetsu...


----------



## Klue (Nov 22, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Then he is Madara



I would love that. 

Because it would indicate that my theory was true to some degree. 

And I love when my theories come true.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 22, 2011)

jso said:


> Soo.. did Tobi's eyes switch round? I cant make out much of the gibberish lol.



I think it's saying that the s/t jutsu is actually coming from his left eye. There's that bit halfway through the spoiler about the mask covering the wrong eye or something. Otherwise I don't know why that last sentence or two is there.

I want an exact translation of the sentence stating that Madara is Tobi. Because I also like being right.


----------



## vered (Nov 22, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> I think it's saying that the s/t jutsu is actually coming from his left eye. There's that bit halfway through the spoiler about the mask covering the wrong eye or something. Otherwise I don't know why that last sentence or two is there.
> 
> I want an exact translation of the sentence stating that Madara is Tobi.



ST?coming from his rinnegan eye?


----------



## Klue (Nov 22, 2011)

vered said:


> ST?coming from his rinnegan eye?



Which doesn't make any sense to me. He clearly used it before he even obtained the Rinnegan - numerous times. Unless he can use it at the Rinnegan level, and is merely deciding to do so because he can.

Still won't explain why he kept the Sharingan.


----------



## vered (Nov 22, 2011)

Klue said:


> Which doesn't make any sense to me. He clearly used it before he even obtained the Rinnegan - numerous times. Unless he can use it at the Rinnegan level, and is merely deciding to do so because he can.
> 
> Still won't explain why he kept the Sharingan.



yea better wait for clear translations.


----------



## Krombacher (Nov 22, 2011)

Does the google/whatever translation mean that Tobi copies Jutsu with his Sharingan and uses them with his Rinnengan? Would be freaking awesome, but no real trans yet, so i shouldnt become excited.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 22, 2011)

Uninteresting chapter so far.


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 22, 2011)

shit, confirmed early spoilers? fuck yeah.





vered said:


> ST?coming from his rinnegan eye?


i think the spoiler provider is looking from their own perspective, not tobi's perspective. from the spoiler provider's perspective the "left" should actually be the right eye and vice versa. so i think that the spoiler provider actually meant the right eye, tobi's sharingan.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Nov 22, 2011)

So does Sasuke appear in this chapter or was that spoiler fake?


----------



## Klue (Nov 22, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> shit, confirmed early spoilers? fuck yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That actually makes far more sense. Plenty people have made that mistake.


----------



## Bringer (Nov 22, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> Uninteresting chapter so far.



I 100% agree. I was excited because I loved the ohana blog spoiler that ended up being fake.

This chapter seems soo boring from the so far spoilers


----------



## Klue (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm guessing Naruto calls Tobi's identity into question, and Tobi reaffirms his claim of being Madara, yet and still.



blacksword said:


> Rikudo = Body + Eyes(Rinnegan) + Jubi + Creation Jutsu + his arts.
> 
> Rinnegan is 1/5 part of his power.



Creation Powers are a result of "Body and Eyes" (Senju + Uchiha); therefore, by your own admission, it's a Rinnegan ability - which is likely right, seeing that a version of his creation powers (Izanagi) is a Sharingan ability.

Furthermore, the Databook spoke of the Rinnegan's power to create and destroy (possible Izanami reference?).


----------



## blacksword (Nov 22, 2011)

What I understand from Google trans.

Tobi's mask doesn't break.
Naruto and Bee vs the other Jinchuriki begins.
The Jinchuriki have rinnegan in one eyes and sharingan in others.
Tobi's mask is special battle mask. It has a good durability.
Tobi says that he is Madara.
Next chapter Full powered Jinchiuriki vs Naruto and Bee.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Nov 22, 2011)

blacksword, the full powered jinchuuriki means they transforma in bijuu mode v2?


----------



## Klue (Nov 22, 2011)

Kyuubi No Yoko 90 said:


> blacksword, the full powered jinchuuriki means they transforma in bijuu mode v2?



Most likely, or simply a teaser to end the chapter with.


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 22, 2011)

so it seems like a transitional chapter, full of talks and explanations with very little fighting (if any at all). i guess next week is when things get serious.


----------



## Bringer (Nov 22, 2011)

Fuck. No kages vs madara.


----------



## Klue (Nov 22, 2011)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Fuck. No kages vs madara.



Madara is slowly recovering from A and Onoki's attack, while the 5 Kages sit and wait.


----------



## Penance (Nov 22, 2011)

> Tobi says he is Madara



That's some good proof there, Tobi...


----------



## forkandspoon (Nov 22, 2011)

To me , Tobi saying he is Madara despite us seeing the real Madara reminds me of Obito blaming his tears on dust getting in his eyes even though he is wearing goggles....


----------



## Ghost of Madara (Nov 22, 2011)

He says no such thing.


----------



## Klue (Nov 22, 2011)

Ghost of Madara said:


> He says no such thing.



What does he say then?


----------



## calimike (Nov 22, 2011)

Penance said:


> That's some good proof there, Tobi...



I hope Naruto tell Tobi that someone summon ero madara to surface next week.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Tobi: 
Naruto: ...


----------



## 1nkorus (Nov 22, 2011)

Ghost of Madara said:


> He says no such thing.



Can you translate spoilers?


----------



## Ghost of Madara (Nov 22, 2011)

Ohana:

ナルト　ビー　ＶＳ　転生人柱力 
Naruto and Bee vs. Edo Jinchuuriki

ナルト、トビの面にはヒビすら入れれず。 
Naruto wasn't even able to lay a scratch/crack on Tobi's skull

決着つかずで、来週
Inconclusive till next week

T:

頭付きを喰らったのはわざと。ヒビも入ってない。 
Getting that hit on his head was just for effect. Not one scratch/crack was left on him.

他の人柱力との戦いが始まる。 
The fight against the other Jinchuuriki begins.

人柱力は片目写輪眼で片目輪廻眼に成ってる。
The jinchuuriki each have one eye with Sharingan and one eye with Rinnegan. 

仮面マダラの仮面も特別性で戦闘用の頑丈な仮面。もともと左目を隠していたが実は仮面マダラも 輪廻眼。 
The masked Madara's mask is a special kind; a sturdy one for fighting. And though it's hidden at first, the left eye of the masked Madara also has Rinnegan

マダラはトビでもマダラでもなんとでも呼べと言う。 
Madara says: "Tobi, Madara...call me whatever"

マダラとナルトの会話の後全人柱力が尾獣の力解放で次週。 
After Madara and Naruto's talk, the issue ends with all the Jinchuuriki unleashing the power of their bijuu.

マダラ=オビト?説は無くなってる?右目が写輪眼で左目が輪廻。
Has the Madara=Obito theory gone away? His right eye is Sharingan, and his left eye is Rinnegan.


----------



## Klue (Nov 22, 2011)

Call me Tobi, call me Madara, call me whatever.

Interesting.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Nov 22, 2011)

yeahhhhhhhhhh bijuu power!!!!!


----------



## vered (Nov 22, 2011)

Ghost of Madara said:


> Ohana:
> 
> ナルト　ビー　ＶＳ　転生人柱力
> Naruto and Bee vs. Edo Jinchuuriki
> ...



nothing that we dont know.
though i wonder about his identity.


----------



## Klue (Nov 22, 2011)

We already knew Tobi's left eye is the Rinnegan, and his right, the Sharingan. As well as the Jinchuuriki eyes mirroring Tobi's.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Nov 22, 2011)

How do the jinchuuriki even have their bijuu?


----------



## blacksword (Nov 22, 2011)

> Madara says: "Tobi, Madara...call me whatever"


Classy Tobi


----------



## Marsala (Nov 22, 2011)

Ghost of Madara said:


> 仮面マダラの仮面も特別性で戦闘用の頑丈な仮面。もともと左目を隠していたが実は仮面マダラも 輪廻眼。
> The masked Madara's mask is a special kind; a sturdy one for fighting. And though it's hidden at first, the left eye of the masked Madara also has Rinnegan
> 
> マダラはトビでもマダラでもなんとでも呼べと言う。
> ...



Did Ohana forget about Tobi implanting Nagato's Rinnegan? He's had it for 50 chapters now.


----------



## Frog King (Nov 22, 2011)

Ghost of Madara said:


> マダラはトビでもマダラでもなんとでも呼べと言う。
> Madara says: "Tobi, Madara...call me whatever"



lol he doesn't give a darn anymore, he's admitting he's not madara


----------



## Klue (Nov 22, 2011)

Stating the left eye Rinnegan is only significant if his right eye turns into the Rinnegan and from the reader's perspective, the right eye would be the left eye.


----------



## vered (Nov 22, 2011)

tkROUT said:


> T didn't post Naruto spoiler.
> The Ohana part is correct only.



no its T spoiler.he later confirmed it was his post.


----------



## Ghost of Madara (Nov 22, 2011)

Perhaps T doesn't follow the Naruto manga closely, hence his reiterations of well-known facts.


----------



## Klue (Nov 22, 2011)

Ghost of Madara said:


> Perhaps T doesn't follow the Naruto manga closely, hence his reiterations of well-known facts.



As in, he didn't bother to read the chapter two weeks ago. 

Are you going to post your translation in the spoiler thread for everyone to see and fap to?


----------



## Penance (Nov 22, 2011)

Klue said:


> *Call me Tobi, call me Madara, call me whatever.*
> 
> Interesting.





blacksword said:


> Classy Tobi



That makes more sense...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 22, 2011)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> How do the jinchuuriki even have their bijuu?



Gaara retained his bijuu powers  so its no surprise


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 22, 2011)

The title of the chapter indicates that Naruto will be fighting the Edo Jinchuuriki.

I change my mind. What an interesting chapter this is going to be.


----------



## Klue (Nov 22, 2011)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> How do the jinchuuriki even have their bijuu?



They don't have their Bijuu, they still posses their Bijuu's chakra. The Bijuu's chakra was filtered through their system throughout their lives. Don't ask me for an explanation, whatever.


----------



## vered (Nov 22, 2011)

Ghost of Madara said:


> Perhaps T doesn't follow the Naruto manga closely, hence his reiterations of well-known facts.



but Tobi eyes were visible clearly last chapter as well.
his comment seems weird.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Nov 22, 2011)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> How do the jinchuuriki even have their bijuu?



it's almost like the case of Kinkaku and Ginkaku


----------



## Penance (Nov 22, 2011)

Gilgamesh said:


> Gaara retained his bijuu powers  so its no surprise



He does?


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 22, 2011)

Ghost of Madara said:


> Ohana:
> 
> ナルト　ビー　ＶＳ　転生人柱力
> Naruto and Bee vs. Edo Jinchuuriki
> ...



Next week can't come soon enough.


----------



## Klue (Nov 22, 2011)

Kyuubi No Yoko 90 said:


> it's almost like the case of Kinkaku and Ginkaku



This. 

It just works that way, don't ask questions.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Nov 22, 2011)

next week finally jinchuuriki vs jinchuriki can't wait !!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 22, 2011)

Ghost of Madara said:


> *マダラ=オビト*?説は無くなってる?右目が写輪眼で左目が輪廻。
> Has the *Madara=Tobi* theory gone away? His right eye is Sharingan, and his left eye is Rinnegan.



That says Obito, not Tobi.

She's asking if the Obito theory has gone away.

Anyway I think that whole part is irrelevant because earlier in the spoiler, she makes a point to say that Tobi's left eye is a Rinnegan and we've known that forever, so I don't know why it's there at all. That whole last section seems to be a speculation from...what? 40 chapters ago?


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 22, 2011)

Klue said:


> They don't have their Bijuu, they still posses their Bijuu's chakra. The Bijuu's chakra was filtered through their system throughout their lives. Don't ask me for an explanation, whatever.



They might even have their bijuu depending on what Tobi did to them. He might have linked them to Gedou Mazou and through that link they might be linked to their bijuu.



PikaCheeka said:


> That says Obito, not Tobi.
> 
> She's asking if the Obito theory has gone away.
> 
> Anyway I think that whole part is irrelevant because earlier in the spoiler, she makes a point to say that Tobi's left eye is a Rinnegan and we've known that forever, so I don't know why it's there at all. That whole last section seems to be a speculation from...what? 40 chapters ago?



For the umpteenth time it wasn't Ohana who posted this but T and T isn't an avid Naruto reader from what we know. He gives spoilers for it rarely, but usually doesn't bother with it. So it's no surprise that he isn't up to date with Naruto.


----------



## Ghost of Madara (Nov 22, 2011)

@Klue

No, however it would seem that someone already did it for me.



PikaCheeka said:


> That says Obito, not Tobi.
> 
> She's asking if the Obito theory has gone away.



Thank you.  I have fixed the typo.  However I believe that's T and not Ohana.


----------



## Klue (Nov 22, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> They might even have their bijuu depending on what Tobi did to them. He might have linked them to Gedou Mazou and through that link they might be linked to their bijuu.



That's a good point.


----------



## blacksword (Nov 22, 2011)

Basically nothing happened in this chapter.


----------



## Penance (Nov 22, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Basically nothing happened in this chapter.



Oh, I'm sure that there'll be much discussion over the conversation they have...


----------



## Bringer (Nov 22, 2011)

2 weeks for this kishi.


----------



## Syntaxis (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, Itachi was revived with his Sharingan even though they are taken from his corpse and implanted into Sasuke. Nagato was revived with his Rinnegan even though Tobi took them from his corpse as well, and never were naturally his to begin with.

But the jinchuuriki retaining their bijuu powers? That hardly makes any sense. A bijuu is a spirit, a soul of itself. It isn't dead, it's inside the Gedou Mazou.

Now, jinchuuriki running around while their bijuu is inside a giant statue? That's convenient, isn't it? If that was possible, then why did no village ever attempt that trick themselves? It's like a low-risk jinchuuriki you can send to any battlefield. Are they captured? Big deal, your bijuu is still safe inside a giant statue in the village.

So, either:

1. They are revived with their full bijuu powers and there are now two copies of each tailed beast in the world: one in the zombie, one in that statue;

Or..

2. They are revived and Tobi actually emptied out the Gedou Mazou and gave them their old bijuu powers back. Except now they are under his full control and indestructable.

#1 Makes no logical sense, even in a world where people blow fireballs out of their mouth. And #2 makes no tactical sense, as we were always led to believe Tobi required the completed statue for reviving the 10-tails.

I'm confused, anyway.


----------



## Klue (Nov 22, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Basically nothing happened in this chapter.



Yeah, according to the full script.



No, wait.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 22, 2011)

No, the bottom says "To read all that has been omitted, please click here." 



bearzerger said:


> For the umpteenth time it wasn't Ohana who posted this but T and T isn't an avid Naruto reader from what we know. He gives spoilers for it rarely, but usually doesn't bother with it. So it's no surprise that he isn't up to date with Naruto.



She/he. It was entirely irrelevant to my post. I was merely correcting a translation error and saying that the bottom two sentences are kind of pointless.


----------



## Lovely (Nov 22, 2011)

I see Lee's name mentioned in that small spoiler script.


----------



## Penance (Nov 22, 2011)

Naruto (and Bee?) vs Other Jinji...Next chapter'll be nice...


----------



## blacksword (Nov 22, 2011)

Naruto was blown away from head-butt but Bee managed to catch him. 
Naruto: Damn, even in Nine tails form I coudn't even scratch him.

Tobi is boss


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh snap! bijuu powers plus rinengan/sharingan, this shit better be epic.


----------



## Maerala (Nov 22, 2011)

It's not looking like we'll get even a glimpse of the Five Kage.


----------



## Talis (Nov 22, 2011)

Spoiler script in spoiler thread mentions Lee.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 22, 2011)

Eye of the moon gets some more development. Nice to see its getting fleshed out.


----------



## Klue (Nov 22, 2011)

loool3 said:


> Spoiler script in spoiler thread mentions Lee.



It probably doesn't. 

I have seen the spoiler scripts mention Bukakke countless times, but haven't enjoyed a Bukakke in my Naruto yet.


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 22, 2011)

Roshi and Utakata get some lava and bubble action.


----------



## blacksword (Nov 22, 2011)

lol So much for Naruto blitzing Tobi


----------



## Klue (Nov 22, 2011)

So Utakata uses exploding bubbles after all. A one shot kill technique - just as depicted in the anime, I believe.

I think that's how the anime did it.


----------



## vered (Nov 22, 2011)

seems like its confirmed that the jin retained their bijuus special abilities like Lava and bubbles.
but its not like RS needed any more power as it is.


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 22, 2011)

Klue said:


> It probably doesn't.
> 
> I have seen the spoiler scripts mention Bukakke countless times, but haven't enjoyed a Bukakke in my Naruto yet.



Flying Zetsu Bukkake even.


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 22, 2011)

babblefish said:
			
		

> Head ... came ...
> Let the plane hit over Pegaeshiteyaru What!



Wtf?  

It seems like a very very action-packed chapter. Little dialogue compared to standard.


----------



## Saizo sarutobi (Nov 22, 2011)

ナルト、トビの面にはヒビすら入れれず。
Naruto wasn't even able to lay a scratch/crack on Tobi's skull....."

Kishimoto is the ultimate troll


----------



## Klue (Nov 22, 2011)

vered said:


> seems like its confirmed that the jin retained their bijuus special abilities like Lava and bubbles.
> but its not like RS needed any more power as it is.



Juubi will revived and it will retain Rikudou's power, that's how haxxed Rikudou is.


----------



## Bringer (Nov 22, 2011)

So.......this is what disappointment feels like


----------



## Escargon (Nov 22, 2011)

What the f. Madara revealed, Tobi crashing into Naruto, mask made of kryptonite titan supersteel? It doesnt make any f sense.

Ill get you next time Gadget! Except that Igadget cartoon wouldnt die if he got revealed sigh.

Kishi just.. Cant wait till new year omg face revealed?! Who is he?! New mask. Might aswell go forever. Im giving new year a chance..


----------



## AoshiKun (Nov 22, 2011)

> Getting that hit on his head was just for effect. Not one scratch/crack was left on him.


So much about that headbutt and Naruto super fucking godly duper speed 



Saizo sarutobi said:


> ナルト、トビの面にはヒビすら入れれず。
> Naruto wasn't even able to lay a scratch/crack on Tobi's skull....."
> 
> Kishimoto is the ultimate troll


Trolling would be Kishimoto let Naruto hit Tobi like that.


----------



## Klue (Nov 22, 2011)

Escargon said:


> Woah wait.
> 
> Madara revealed.
> 
> ...



What are you confused about?

It's a special mask made for combat that is extremely sturdy. What's the problem here?


----------



## Nimander (Nov 22, 2011)

A Jinchuuriki throwdown is in the offing?  

Let it begin.


----------



## blacksword (Nov 22, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> So much about that headbutt and Naruto super fucking godly duper speed
> 
> 
> Trolling would be Kishimoto let Naruto hit Tobi like that.



lol 

It's actuallly Tobi who head-butted him.


----------



## Polynikes (Nov 22, 2011)

As estimated: Six Jinchuuriki Paths utilize their own jutsu and their doujutsu only establishes Madara's control over them. If so, then, perhaps, the Sixth Paths aren't a set jutsu but the ability of Gedo Mazou to establish control over 6 entities.


----------



## Joker J (Nov 22, 2011)

I need to see 4th Mizukage abilities he's so mysterious i hope not a another Sai painter fighter.


----------



## jso (Nov 22, 2011)

(To read all been omitted, please press here)

..Ohana's actual script is longer?


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 22, 2011)

It's a sad week when the fakes look better than the real thing.


----------



## AoshiKun (Nov 22, 2011)

Man, I just hope Madara vs Kages don't go off-panel. This would suck hardy IMO.



Polynikes said:


> As estimated: Six Jinchuuriki Paths utilize their own jutsu and their doujutsu only establishes Madara's control over them. If so, then, perhaps, the Sixth Paths aren't a set jutsu but the ability of Gedo Mazou to establish control over 6 entities.


That is refresh but still those Paths most likely can use Rinnegan and Sharingan jutsus too.


----------



## vered (Nov 22, 2011)

Polynikes said:


> As estimated: Six Jinchuuriki Paths utilize their own jutsu and their doujutsu only establishes Madara's control over them. If so, then, perhaps, the Sixth Paths aren't a set jutsu but the ability of Gedo Mazou to establish control over 6 entities.



it actually seems reasonable.they are living people.in a sense Madara is controlling them possessing them.
but they are using their own powers.
Nagato used the rods to control dead bodies and used his own power.
but perhaps it confirms the rinnegan ability to assimilate but its yet to be confirmed.


----------



## Klue (Nov 22, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> It's a sad week when the fakes look better than the real thing.



Fakes are extremely easy to make. They simply supply what a majority of fans are asking for or predicting.


----------



## blacksword (Nov 22, 2011)

I hope Ghost of Madara translating the script.


----------



## mayumi (Nov 22, 2011)

So tobi pulled shishio makuto as I thought.


----------



## Escargon (Nov 22, 2011)

Klue said:


> What are you confused about?
> 
> It's a special mask made for combat that is extremely sturdy. What's the problem here?



I got trolled. My opinion.

Lmao might aswell give the bandage the ability to create a new mask when the mask breaks. Thats how good this manga is for me anyway atm.


----------



## Saizo sarutobi (Nov 22, 2011)

If Naruto couldnt even scratch Tobi,how can he possibly win??
this manga is never gonna end!!


----------



## Nimander (Nov 22, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> Man, I just hope Madara vs Kages don't go off-panel. This would suck hardy IMO.



It probably will.  Not to burst your bubble, but we pretty much know the abilities of the Kages, and probably Madara as well.  At the very least, there isn't *that* much left that he can show us. 

So I fully expect us to go back to that battle right before it concludes.  After the Kages have fought for a while and taken some damage.


----------



## Klue (Nov 22, 2011)

Escargon said:


> I got trolled.
> 
> Lmao might aswell give the bandage the ability to create a new mask when the mask breaks. Thats how good this manga is.



Oh.

You're upset that the mask didn't break, as many of us expected it to, so that we can finally see who Tobi really is.

I understand now.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 22, 2011)

Yagura has a really cool suiton move where he attacks a mirror image of his opponent and the damage gets transferred to the real one.



Saizo sarutobi said:


> If Naruto couldnt even scratch Tobi,how can he possibly win??
> this manga is never gonna end!!



Oh noes Naruto's headbutt couldn't defeat Tobi, now all hope is lost 

Seriously, if Naruto uses the bijuudama and Tobi is unharmed despite a hit then you can say stuff like this. But not now when neither side has shown anything close to their full power.


----------



## Klue (Nov 22, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Yagura has a really cool suiton move where he attacks a mirror image of his opponent and the damage gets transferred to the real one.



lol, what?

Sounds too awesome for this manga. Reminds me of a Bleach sword release.


----------



## Escargon (Nov 22, 2011)

Saizo sarutobi said:


> If Naruto couldnt even scratch Tobi,how can he possibly win??
> this manga is never gonna end!!



This manga reminds me of Vidocq.

Vidocq ended quickly though but its twisted. Its like Tobi=Obito;D


----------



## Penance (Nov 22, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Oh noes Naruto's headbutt couldn't defeat Tobi, now all hope is lost



His Hidden Uppercut is our only hope...:ho


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 22, 2011)

Klue said:


> lol, what?
> 
> Sounds too awesome for this manga. Reminds me of a Bleach sword release.



Suiton Suikagami/Mizukagami no jutsu is what it's called I believe, but no guarantees. The entire scene is hard to understand as the Edo Jinchuurikis spam their moves and Naruto and B have to react to them all at the same time.


----------



## Dark Red Z (Nov 22, 2011)

NEO PAIN HAS LEFTOVER JINCHURIKI POWERS?

AWWWWWWWWWW YEAH!


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 22, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> The entire scene is hard to understand as the Edo Jinchuurikis spam their moves and Naruto and B have to react to them all at the same time.



Are you able to tell what moves Fuu, Yugito, Han and Yagura spammed?


----------



## Selva (Nov 22, 2011)

I think it's been dragged out far too long. Just take off the damn mask already


----------



## Klue (Nov 22, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Suiton Suikagami/Mizukagami no jutsu is what it's called I believe, but no guarantees. The entire scene is hard to understand as the Edo Jinchuurikis spam their moves and Naruto and B have to react to them all at the same time.



Sounds incredible.

Can you possibly work out any information on Fuu or Han? Does the spoiler give any detail on what Han or Fuu spams?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 22, 2011)

Nimander said:


> It probably will.  Not to burst your bubble, but we pretty much know the abilities of the Kages, and probably Madara as well.  At the very least, there isn't *that* much left that he can show us.
> 
> So I fully expect us to go back to that battle right before it concludes.  After the Kages have fought for a while and taken some damage.



Can't see it happening. 

1) Madara has been WAY too hyped for FAR too long now. Madara has been more hyped in the last 180 chapters than Nagato was the entire time he was alive in the manga (I am making no comment on strength here).
2) This is a pivotal moment in the war.
3) Tsunade needs to prove us something.
4) Madara has a lot more to show. Not only do we still not know what his katons are like, but we don't know what's on his chest. Those are two things that were blatantly foreshadowed, and there are a lot more things that haven't been as much, but are still there besides.

Eh.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 22, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Can't see it happening.
> 
> 1) Madara has been WAY too hyped for FAR too long now. Madara has been more hyped in the last 180 chapters than Nagato was the entire time he was alive in the manga (I am making no comment on strength here).
> 2) This is a pivotal moment in the war.
> ...


If you have any expectations about what should appear in the manga then prepare to get disappointed my friend. Kishi isn't that predictable.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 22, 2011)

Klue said:


> Sounds incredible.
> 
> Can you possibly work out any information on Fuu or Han? Does the spoiler give any detail on what Han or Fuu spams?



Fuu uses some secret jutsu I think it's some powder which makes everything shiny, I'd say it's related to her bijuu, but I'm really just guessing. Kinda like butterfly dust I think.

No clue what Han does.


----------



## Polynikes (Nov 22, 2011)

We certainly require no exposition on Madara's "katons", perhaps that's sarcasm though. He's truly a disappointing character; he's little different from Sasuke and unfortunately we'll get plenty more of that. It feels redundant to have both characters exist, much less during the same period.

What's required is back-story and the jist of his abilities, part of which may have been accomplished. He's also a vehicle to showcase underdeveloped Kages, the entirety being captured within a chapter or two. The main entry isn't the lack-luster Edo Madara, but the emboldened rise of Tobi.


----------



## jso (Nov 22, 2011)

Madara's just here until Tobi assimilates him into himself

*ducks shitstorm*|


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 22, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> If you have any expectations about what should appear in the manga then prepare to get disappointed my friend. Kishi isn't that predictable.



Kishi isn't predictable but he isn't entirely stupid either. He hasn't been hyping these guy for years to not do anything with him, especially not when the last time we saw him he was just screwing around and wasn't even doing anything yet. 

This isn't some random fight that could be off-paneled with no impact on the plot. This is something that's been being built up for years. It may not get full attention with the Naruto fight going on, but I'd bet it's not getting off-paneled.



jso said:


> Madara's just here until Tobi assimilates him into himself
> 
> *ducks shitstorm*|



Yep. Madara's getting soul-ripped pretty soon.


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 22, 2011)

Selva said:


> I think it's been dragged out far too long. Just take off the damn mask already


nah, i like the sweet agony it gives the fans. i get a nice kick out of it. i hope it stays on a lot longer.


----------



## FearTear (Nov 22, 2011)

Google Translation!



> 546 man nobody
> 
> Naruto Clash of the plane and finally a man!
> 
> ...


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Nov 22, 2011)

This fight is about to put Naruto above everyone


----------



## HInch (Nov 22, 2011)

Do people really think Kishi can't have two fights running concurrently? This is not the first time it's happened, stop being paranoid that Madara will be off-panelled.


----------



## Nimander (Nov 22, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Can't see it happening.
> 
> 1) Madara has been WAY too hyped for FAR too long now. Madara has been more hyped in the last 180 chapters than Nagato was the entire time he was alive in the manga (I am making no comment on strength here).
> 2) This is a pivotal moment in the war.
> ...



I did say that we'll probably see the end of the battle.  During which many of the things you listed will still be able to be shown.  But as far as a chapter-by-chapter fight, like we saw with Gaara vs. Mizukage, or Naruto and Co. vs. Raikage?  I doubt Kishi will give them that much coverage.  It's bordering on overexposure for the Kages as side characters, and Kishi will want to shift the focus to a fight that will better advance the plot than the Kage battle.  

All of this is my opinion, and I'm not saying this is definitely going to happen, or that things will play out like this exactly.  But based on what we've seen from Kishi's writing style in the past, I believe my sequence of events to be totally plausible.  

Ugh.  I sound like I'm trying to imitate a professor or something.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 22, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> This fight is about to put Naruto above everyone in the alliance



fixed cause even if Naruto defeats Tobi that just means that Madara is even stronger and Sasuke will always be on the same level as Naruto.


----------



## tnorbo (Nov 22, 2011)

can't wait to see if the jinns can live up to there hype, they sound incredible so far, but i've already prepared for dissapointment.


----------



## HInch (Nov 22, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> fixed cause even if Naruto defeats Tobi that just means that Madara is even stronger and Sasuke will always be on the same level as Naruto.



Until the end of the manga.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 22, 2011)

Nimander said:


> I did say that we'll probably see the end of the battle.  During which many of the things you listed will still be able to be shown.  *But as far as a chapter-by-chapter fight, like we saw with Gaara vs. Mizukage*, or Naruto and Co. vs. Raikage?  I doubt Kishi will give them that much coverage.  *It's bordering on overexposure for the Kages as side characters*, and Kishi will want to shift the focus to a fight that will better advance the plot than the Kage battle.
> 
> All of this is my opinion, and I'm not saying this is definitely going to happen, or that things will play out like this exactly.  But based on what we've seen from Kishi's writing style in the past, I believe my sequence of events to be totally plausible.



Contradiction there.


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 22, 2011)

Madara has to kill them all


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 22, 2011)

tnorbo said:


> can't wait to see if the jinns can live up to there hype, they sound incredible so far, but i've already prepared for dissapointment.



If they already use their bijuu powers next week then this is all we'll see of their own special skills.


----------



## Polynikes (Nov 22, 2011)

Nimander said:


> All of this is my opinion, and I'm not saying this is definitely going to happen, or that things will play out like this exactly.  But based on what we've seen from Kishi's writing style in the past, I believe my sequence of events to be totally plausible.


"I'm not saying  you're wrong, but I think I'm right"-welcome to the world of opinions. 

Jokes aside, I'm in agreement. Edo Madara's battle seems inconsequential and can be wrapped up with intermittent coverage.


----------



## Klue (Nov 22, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Fuu uses some secret jutsu I think it's some powder which makes everything shiny, I'd say it's related to her bijuu, but I'm really just guessing. Kinda like butterfly dust I think.
> 
> No clue what Han does.



Nice.

Good to see that their powers are being fleshed out, finally. Anything about Madara overwriting their personalities or controlling them?

Any significance behind Ohana or T restating Tobi's Rinnegan/Sharingan?


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 22, 2011)

Klue said:


> Nice.
> 
> Good to see that their powers are being fleshed out, finally. Anything about Madara overwriting their personalities or controlling them?



I don't see anything, but you better wait for someone who can translate. Where's Ghost of Madara? He posted here just before the spoiler came out.


----------



## Nimander (Nov 22, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Contradiction there.



How so?  We've already seen Gaara resolve his daddy issue, outmaneuver the Mizukage, and assist in fighting Madara.  Any more exposure for him would be uncharacteristic of Kishi.  The same goes for Oonoki, and to a lesser degree, for Tsunade, Raikage and Mei.  Or rather, they risk being overexposed because their plotline has been joined to Gaara and Oonoki's.  

So Kishi is going to take a break from their storyline, and depending on how fast he wants to advance the plot, might skip over an entire section of that fight just so he can get to what he sees as the relevant parts, right before ending the fight and moving on.


----------



## Selva (Nov 22, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> nah, i like the sweet agony it gives the fans. i get a nice kick out of it. i hope it stays on a lot longer.


Not really. It used to be exciting but now it's nothing more than being annoying and irritating... well, at least for me 

hmm I wonder if Kishi will make Naruto recognize Utakata. They never met as far as we know in the manga but they spent a whole filler arc together in the anime. Just an interesting thought to think about


----------



## Klue (Nov 22, 2011)

Selva said:


> hmm I wonder if Kishi will make Naruto recognize Utakata. They never met as far as we know in the manga but they spent a whole filler arc together in the anime. Just an interesting thought to think about



It's one of those things I expect the anime team to alter when that time arrives. Naruto will recognize him in the anime and become really upset.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 22, 2011)

Nimander said:


> How so?  We've already seen Gaara resolve his daddy issue, outmaneuver the Mizukage, and assist in fighting Madara.  Any more exposure for him would be uncharacteristic of Kishi.  The same goes for Oonoki, and to a lesser degree, for *Tsunade*, Raikage and Mei.  Or rather, they risk being overexposed because their plotline has been joined to Gaara and Oonoki's.



Tsunade hasn't even done anything yet.



> So Kishi is going to take a break from their storyline, and depending on how fast he wants to advance the plot, might skip over an entire section of that fight just so he can get to what he sees as the relevant parts, right before ending the fight and moving on.



Of course we're going to miss a few parts of the fight if it's happening simultaneously with another, but I don't think we're missing much. 

Off-paneling something isn't the same as skipping minor details but showing all the relevant parts. You seem to have twisted your argument. But all is well.


----------



## Z3bra (Nov 22, 2011)

Who'd have thunk Tobi's mask would be akin to superman's chest strength? 

i'd be willing to bet that naruto gets trolled in RM mode before somehow gaining the upper hand with another upgrade (RM-SM fuzion perhaps, or kyuubi's full pussyfication even)

*to put it out there, are naruto's chakra hands in RM established as stronger than his normal RM punches? cuz i wouldnt want to see a edo jin tanking a chakra hand punch as if it were thrown by a toddler...when we know he easily crushed boulders without trying... *

just setting myself ready for kishi's inconsistencies is all -__-


----------



## Sorin (Nov 22, 2011)

Seems like an action-packed chapter.Nice.


----------



## Fay (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow, up until last week I didn't care for Tobi...the spoilers are starting to change my mind :33


----------



## SageRafa (Nov 22, 2011)

Lol at Naruto not making 6 KB and blitzing those Paths, PIS/lack of chakra is really the only way to make this fight entertaining :ho


----------



## Talis (Nov 22, 2011)

Cant wait, only 3 years left to see these chapters in the anime!


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 22, 2011)

Sorin said:


> Seems like an action-packed chapter.Nice.


lol it's the complete opposite of what i said before...



Jizznificent said:


> *so it seems like a transitional chapter, full of talks and explanations with very little fighting (if any at all).* i guess next week is when things get serious.


god was i wrong.


----------



## Joker J (Nov 22, 2011)

Kishi better show some more Samehada action!


----------



## Gunners (Nov 22, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Lol at Naruto not making 6 KB and blitzing those Paths, PIS/lack of chakra is really the only way to make this fight entertaining :ho



Lack of chakra contradicts plot induced stupidity.


----------



## Kuromaku (Nov 22, 2011)

TBH, looking at the patterns of most narratives, it's clear that the majority of the focus is going to be on Naruto's fight, assuming of course that nothing out of the blue like Bee getting captured all of a sudden or Sasuke suddenly appearing at one of the two battles happens.

Madara has already showcased a few of his abilities, and we've already been exposed to the Rinnegan.  The main mystery with him will probably relate to the modifications Kabuto made.

As for Tobi, there's still the mystery of what's behind the mask, the powers of the jin, and the very personal nature of the battle.  It also helps that since Naruto is personally fighting here, it definitely is going to receive the lion's share of the focus, once again assuming ceteris paribus.

I've said this once, so I'll say it again, Itachi is going to come into play somehow.  Assuming that he doesn't take any detours, his role will be disrupting Kabuto.  This implies that Madara should probably, when he does appear fighting, gain the advantage when fighting the kage.  It could be after they shine a bit and do some significant damage, only for his immortality to kick in, so that not only does it appear to be the Alliance's darkest hour, but that the kage manage to look badass instead of getting heavily worfed.

Naruto's battle against Tobi could go either way.  But once again, assuming that things proceed without Sasuke adding to the mess, either Tobi is probably going to win at great cost to himself (adding to the whole darkest hour thing) or Naruto will be the one winning a pyrrhic victory.


----------



## SageRafa (Nov 22, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Lack of chakra contradicts plot induced stupidity.



Why can't the characters be out of chakra and at the same time still play their cards awfully with plot induced stupidity?


----------



## Gabe (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice so the jins will have their bijuu powers. And i dont get the part with tobi having the rinnegan also in the left eye doea he change his sharingan into a rinnegan. Or does he have 3 eyes two rinnegans and a sharingan?


----------



## jplaya2023 (Nov 22, 2011)

loool3 said:


> Cant wait, only 3 years left to see these chapters in the anime!



lmfao so true


----------



## Illairen (Nov 22, 2011)

I hope the 6 paths can make bijuu bombs as well =)


----------



## SageRafa (Nov 22, 2011)

loool3 said:


> Cant wait, only 3 years left to see these chapters in the anime!



Only? That's way too much for being just only. The fillers are starting to piss me off, it should be like Bleach, in the manga the Fullbringers Arc is still ongoing but they started on the anime too.


----------



## Klue (Nov 22, 2011)

Gabe said:


> Nice so the jins will have their bijuu powers. And i dont get the part with tobi having the rinnegan also in the left eye doea he change his sharingan into a rinnegan. Or does he have 3 eyes two rinnegans and a sharingan?



The spoiler providers apparently reiterated what we already knew: Tobi's right eye, is the Sharingan; his left eye, is the Rinnegan.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 22, 2011)

Illairen said:


> I hope the 6 paths can make bijuu bombs as well =)



Not all bijuu can make bijuudama. Neither the Ichibi, nor the Niibi can for example. 



SageRafa said:


> Only? That's way too much for being just only. The fillers are starting to piss me off, it should be like Bleach, in the manga the Fullbringers Arc is still ongoing but they started on the anime too.



That's why I stay away from Weekly Shounen Jump based anime. The fillers always ruin it for me.


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 22, 2011)

Ghost of Madara... takL... Yagami1211... where are you?


----------



## Mr Horrible (Nov 22, 2011)

Kuromaku said:


> TBH, looking at the patterns of most narratives, it's clear that the majority of the focus is going to be on Naruto's fight, assuming of course that nothing out of the blue like Bee getting captured all of a sudden or Sasuke suddenly appearing at one of the two battles happens.



Oh man, it just occurred to me that Kishi could showcase Sasuke's improvement by having him rock up on the Kages' battlefield and having a rematch.

As for the rest of it; I don't know if I see Tobi's secrets being brought out into the open here (maybe some of them though). However I agree that the Naruto vs Tobi fight is likely going to be featured over the Kages vs Madara.


----------



## Klue (Nov 22, 2011)

Mr Horrible said:


> Oh man, it just occurred to me that Kishi could showcase Sasuke's improvement by having him rock up on the Kages' battlefield and having a rematch.



How pointless and awful would that be?


----------



## AoshiKun (Nov 22, 2011)

Kuromaku said:


> I've said this once, so I'll say it again, Itachi is going to come into play somehow.  Assuming that he doesn't take any detours, his role will be disrupting Kabuto.  This implies that Madara should probably, when he does appear fighting, gain the advantage when fighting the kage.  It could be after they shine a bit and do some significant damage, only for his immortality to kick in, so that not only does it appear to be the Alliance's darkest hour, but that the kage manage to look badass instead of getting heavily worfed.


I guess Itachi is really gonna stop ET.
There is no point to Kabuto shows it anymore while 99% of his pawns are sealed and his trump card was already played.

He still has "that jutsu" and perhaps that will make him survive Itachi or even take his body


----------



## Fay (Nov 22, 2011)

Eh I doubt we'll see Sasuke anytime soon, surely he would like to train his eyes first before jumping in a battle ...Mind you he has a goal: destroying Naruto, and I'm sure he won't underestimate him.


----------



## Mr Horrible (Nov 22, 2011)

Klue said:


> How pointless and awful would that be?



It would establish Sasuke as a threat, not to mention it would be very effective in establishing the difference between EMS and MS Sasuke.


----------



## Talis (Nov 22, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Only? That's way too much for being just only. The fillers are starting to piss me off, it should be like Bleach, in the manga the Fullbringers Arc is still ongoing but they started on the anime too.



Sarcasm lol.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 22, 2011)

I wonder if the jins will also have the paths abilities like nagatos to go along their jins powers


----------



## Raidoton (Nov 22, 2011)

Illairen said:


> I hope the 6 paths can make bijuu bombs as well =)


It seems they have their on versions of it. 1 and 2 tails used wind and fire "spheres". Imagine them combining their powers


----------



## AoshiKun (Nov 22, 2011)

Fay said:


> Eh I doubt we'll see Sasuke anytime soon, surely he would like to train his eyes first before jumping in a battle ...Mind you he has a goal: destroying Naruto, and I'm sure he won't underestimate him.


I doubt too. There are 2 big battles happening, there is no time for him.
Most likely when he appears again he will receive a lot of straight battles like before.



Gabe said:


> I wonder if the jins will also have the paths abilities like nagatos to go along their jins powers


Why wouldn't them? Sharingan and Rinnegan aren't just for the look...


----------



## SageRafa (Nov 22, 2011)

loool3 said:


> Sarcasm lol.



You should emphasize more on that with a smile or something 




Gabe said:


> I wonder if the jins will also have the paths abilities like nagatos to go along their jins powers



Of course they'll have, if not there would be no point in giving them the rinnegan and making them Paths, he would've just controlled them with basic Sharingan Genjutsu.


----------



## Kuromaku (Nov 22, 2011)

Mr Horrible said:


> It would establish Sasuke as a threat, not to mention it would be very effective in establishing the difference between EMS and MS Sasuke.



It sure as hell wouldn't help Sasuke's standing with the kages, and since the story is probably going to have a happy ending, I doubt Sasuke will appear at the site of the kage battle, if he does appear.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 22, 2011)

Wonder if tobi tells naruto he took nagatos eyes and killed konan.


----------



## Talis (Nov 22, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> You should emphasize more on that with a smile or something
> 
> 
> 
> ...












*Spoiler*: __ 



10chars


----------



## Unknown (Nov 22, 2011)

Kuromaku said:


> It sure as hell wouldn't help Sasuke's standing with the kages, and since the story is probably going to have a happy ending, I doubt Sasuke will appear at the site of the kage battle, if he does appear.



I think that Sasuke will go directly for the Konoha elders, who probably are with the Sandaime Mizukage, the old guy that gave Mei the Kage hat in her first appearence.


----------



## Sorin (Nov 22, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> lol it's the complete opposite of what i said before...
> 
> 
> god was i wrong.



Going by the first spoiler you were right.In fact i thought the same.I was like: "sigh, 2 weeks for this?" 

Now we need a translator.Babblefish is not enough.


----------



## Kuromaku (Nov 22, 2011)

Gabe said:


> Wonder if tobi tells naruto he took nagatos eyes and killed konan.



Tobi: You know I'm the reason why you don't have parents, right?

Naruto: 

Tobi: And that I'm the reason why there's a war going on? 

Naruto: 

Tobi: And why Sasuke won't come home to you? 

Naruto: 

Tobi: Oh, and by the way, I also took this eye from Nagato, well technically I was taking it back.  So yeah, I also saw to the ruination of his life and by extension the total destruction of Konoha.  Oh, and I killed Konan while I was at it.

Naruto: 

Tobi: I love my life.  Oh, and sucks to be anyone who's not me.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 22, 2011)

Kuromaku said:


> Tobi: You know I'm the reason why you don't have parents, right?
> 
> Naruto:
> 
> ...



Perfect.

What is Naruto's reaction to the Rinnegan anyway? Is he just taking it in stride?


----------



## Illairen (Nov 22, 2011)

Unknown said:


> I think that Sasuke will go directly for the Konoha elders, who probably are with the Sandaime Mizukage, the old guy that gave Mei the Kage hat in her first appearence.



You think this is the 3d Mizukage? Cool theory

I believe that he will be going for the elders as well.....

on the other hand tehre is the possibility that sasuke will betray Tobi, he attacked zetsu after all...


----------



## Jad (Nov 22, 2011)

*"--- Be good ... Lee?"*

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE Be Lee. Please tell me that is ROCK LEE!


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Nov 22, 2011)

the jinchuuriki use their abilities and at the end they transforms or not ?


----------



## Gabe (Nov 22, 2011)

@kuromaku thats really funny
This chapter is all naruto vs tobi the next will probably be mostly the kage fight. I dont remember there ever being two big fights going on and being shown at the same time in the manga. Could be hard for kishi so showing one each week could work for him. Unless he does plans to off panel the majority of the kage fight.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Nov 22, 2011)

I predict Tobi tells Naruto, Nagato was an Uzumaki, he took his eyes, killed Konan, and some random flashback to Minato fight


----------



## SageRafa (Nov 22, 2011)

Gabe said:


> @kuromaku thats really funny
> This chapter is all naruto vs tobi the next will probably be mostly the kage fight. I dont remember there ever being two big fights going on and being shown at the same time in the manga. Could be hard for kishi so showing one each week could work for him. Unless he does plans to off panel the majority of the kage fight.



The only way this is happening is if Kishi off-pannels it and then he shows us through flash-backs what happened while Madara tells his story.


----------



## Jad (Nov 22, 2011)

If Rock Lee is in this chapter I'm going to bust a nut!


----------



## Fay (Nov 22, 2011)

Lee development coming up :33?! It would be nice if he saved someone important.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 22, 2011)

Why would lee be in the chapter? Would make no sense


----------



## Jad (Nov 22, 2011)

Fay said:


> Lee development coming up :33?! It would be nice if he saved someone important.



2 Page spread of him using Dynamic Entry on a couple of Jins   "Be Good....LEE!" xD

All I know is I saw the word "Lee" in the spoiler, I don't care if its Translated wrongly or not, I'm pumped xD


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Nov 22, 2011)

> マダラはトビでもマダラでもなんとでも呼べと言う。
> Madara says: "Tobi, Madara...call me whatever"



>implying that's Madara 

Imagine if the was Juubi. All the Bijuu's/Jin's are in one spot


----------



## Klue (Nov 22, 2011)

Mr Horrible said:


> It would establish Sasuke as a threat, not to mention it would be very effective in establishing the difference between EMS and MS Sasuke.



He was established as a threat during his initial battle with them. And he can reveal his new eyes against someone else: Kabuto, Itachi, Naruto, etc.


----------



## vered (Nov 22, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Perfect.
> 
> What is Naruto's reaction to the Rinnegan anyway? Is he just taking it in stride?



in the sentence there is a sentence in which he refers to Tobi having it like Nagato and Madara.seems like he is surprised.i think he thinks that Tobi always had the eye hidden behind the mask even though we all know its not true.
i wonder what will be his reaction when he'll hear that these are Nagato eyes.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Nov 22, 2011)

he's not Lee, simply Killer B is shocked from edo jinchuuriki's appearance...


----------



## hellohi (Nov 22, 2011)

Tobi didn't take damage, like a boss!

Can't wait till the full scripted is translated!!:33


----------



## Jad (Nov 22, 2011)

GoDMasteR said:


> he's not Lee, simply Killer B is shocked from edo jinchuuriki's appearance...



Welp, there goes all my excitement down the Drain. Can't wait to see Naruto....AGAIN....taking the spot light......AGAIN.......far out....what a shizan manga xD


----------



## Sword Sage (Nov 22, 2011)

Can anyone translate the full script. it seems shorter than that last scripts it must be a full fight.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 22, 2011)

It actually makes sense for people to think tobi always had the rinnegan since he had that eye covered. That is why it was probably not mentioned why tobi had it by darui or shikamaru when they saw him.


----------



## Octavian (Nov 22, 2011)

IMO, the new spoilers give credence to niku's theory about tobi being the human form of the jyuubi


----------



## Fay (Nov 22, 2011)

No lee?


----------



## Polynikes (Nov 22, 2011)

Clearly Tobi is by and large the strongest force presented. Naruto and B's actions will illuminate how contrived their battle with Nagato and Itachi was.


----------



## Jad (Nov 22, 2011)

Fay said:


> No lee?



I feel your pain


----------



## Gabe (Nov 22, 2011)

Jad said:


> Welp, there goes all my excitement down the Drain. Can't wait to see Naruto....AGAIN....taking the spot light......AGAIN.......far out....what a shizan manga xD


Naruto is the main character of course he will have more screen time then the side characters especially when facing the main bad guy.


----------



## Jad (Nov 22, 2011)

Gabe said:


> Naruto is the main character of course he will have more screen time then the side characters especially when facing the main bad guy.



I know his the main Character, but not even other Manga's wank their main characters this much~


----------



## eyeknockout (Nov 22, 2011)

so we have a TOBI who has

-gedo mazo with immense power and crazy chakra levels
-S/T phasing making him almost impossible to hit
-an invincible mask
-the powers of the rinnegan
-top tier genjutsu skills
-high intelligence
-*possibly* the power of MS
-ability to warp you to another dimension by touch
-izanagi for 10 minutes if he's about to be killed

and 6 paths with full bijuu power and regenerative skills

I plan to see a lot of "R.I.P. Naruto" threads next week


----------



## Octavian (Nov 22, 2011)

lol 6 edo jinchurikki with bijuu powers + sharingan + rinnegan
tobi S/T sharingan + rinnegan
Possible izanagi
Gedo Mazo
Indestructible mask 

yea, tobi is fucking stacked. :ho


----------



## Octavian (Nov 22, 2011)

eyeknockout said:


> so we have a TOBI who has
> 
> -gedo mazo with immense power and crazy chakra levels
> -S/T phasing making him almost impossible to hit
> ...



lol you beat me to it by 2 mins


----------



## eyeknockout (Nov 22, 2011)

Octavian said:


> lol you *beat me *to it *by 2 mins *



wow, the same amount of time it will take tobi to beat naruto


----------



## Glutamminajr (Nov 22, 2011)

I can't wait for the translation. This chapter seems interesting


----------



## Octavian (Nov 22, 2011)

eyeknockout said:


> wow, the same amount of time it will take tobi to beat naruto



not in kishi's manga :ho. prepare for a PnJ of the magnitude we witnessed during pein v naruto. realistically speaking, the only way naruto can touch this tobi is if he has FULL kyuubi's power + mastered bijuudama + kyuubi co-operation + haxx sealing jutsus


----------



## eyeknockout (Nov 22, 2011)

translation (pretty bad) 

546 man nobody

Naruto Clash of the plane and finally a man!

And there butt, blow off Chirinaruto also be jumping back
吹Tsu飛Nda Chirinaru, catch a Bee

Naruto Bakayaro Konoyaro Calm B
Chirinaru ... over What is hard Damn ... hey entered even cracked.
Its power controlled the nine-tailed or one not even scratched the surface with the written slip is also good things would not be crowded ... jumping?
Bichirinaru!
Rock art of the old purple flow 溶遁 灼河
Sprinkle over the rocks of lava

Chirinaruachii!
Biyotsu!
At avoiding
Wed 遁 水鏡 art of tower
Chirinaru attack attacks Be yourself in the mirror yourself in the mirror is also
Chirinaru (with the same force ...!)
Bigutsu
The attack, where the broken mirror is broken, in a bubble surrounded by Fuwa Guwa
Be!?
Contact with the Chirinaru soap, soap explosion
Chirinaru Gua!
Wed 遁 Utakata art of foam! Lot of bubbles flies
Binaruto!
Chirinarutsu ...
Soap and exploded simultaneously snap Utakata
In an octopus's Yao Foto Binaruto
(To read all been omitted, please press here)
Kukuku ... jumping ...
Bichirinaru?
Tobikuku name make any difference ... I'll do it the war that began in the name Tobi ... Tobi ... Madara ... ever do anything like Jove in
... You ... I'll be Datte Chirinaru who exactly?
Tobiore will not want anyone to be a nobody ... You are the eyes of the month but plan 成Se wrong with that ...
Value exists in this world is not only desperate
Chirinaru ...
Human sacrifice power kite we've seen and you are desperate just let you install a different beast ... tail? This despair we Dattara you'll understand a little ...
Chirinaru hey ... I'll make an unwarranted assumption that not unhappy with the beast that the tail
Spiritual nine tails.
Be ...
In this world Hey valuable char taken in over the eye Chirinaru! What I think-class cheating on I such Nantes hey everyone leave wake in the middle war freely! Much talk variety of names changed imposition Dasse such because it's over over Konoyaro fruit bud or even sesame!
Head ... came ...
Let the plane hit over Pegaeshiteyaru What!
Be my first go! Sold over over over over over Iiiii Iiiii
... Jumping to rip each side is tedious.
Brave forces fighting trim reincarnation
--- Be good ... Lee?
Chirinaru ...!
Nine-tailed kite ... Yao ... I was put in hand ... you get the eye from the moon!

Two great men, 譲Razu ...!
★ End Sasei


----------



## Illairen (Nov 22, 2011)

With his bijuu rasengan bomb he has a pretty good offensive, but his defense....is still shit tier
I hope Naruto will show a good defensive jutsu.


----------



## Octavian (Nov 22, 2011)

Illairen said:


> With his bijuu rasengan bomb he has a pretty good offensive, but his defense....is still shit tier
> I hope Naruto will show a good defensive jutsu.



naruto needs more HAXX sealing jutsus. he can blow up a whole mountain range with his bijuu bomb but edo will still recover from that if he can't seal them


----------



## eyeknockout (Nov 22, 2011)

Illairen said:


> With his bijuu rasengan bomb he has a pretty good offensive, but his defense....is still shit tier
> I hope Naruto will show a good defensive jutsu.



he has the same defense as minato, dodging everything


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 22, 2011)

eyeknockout said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't post online translations they are pointless and misleading and those who want to read them can do them theirselves.


----------



## Thor (Nov 22, 2011)

People are forgetting Naruto is Minato's son. There is no challenge he can't defeat.


----------



## Octavian (Nov 22, 2011)

Thor said:


> People are forgetting Naruto is Minato's son. There is no challenge he can't defeat.



if minato had naruto's raw power, then this war would be over :ho


----------



## Ico (Nov 22, 2011)

eyeknockout said:


> he has the same defense as minato, dodging everything


not quite, if only naruto had this defense


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 22, 2011)

I feel like bee will sacrifice himself so naruto can escape ;____;


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 22, 2011)

Someone translate the damn script already.


----------



## αce (Nov 22, 2011)

> After Madara and Naruto's talk, the issue ends with all the Jinchuuriki unleashing the power of their bijuu.




It's over. Alliance lost.
Tobi's mask is confirmed invincible. Edo Madara is already invincible.
And at this point, with the amount of chakra Naruto exhausted and the KB's he wasn't supposed to make, he shouldn't really win.
Kage's will be off paneled.

Extraction approaching.
Feels good


----------



## Tyrion (Nov 22, 2011)

An invincible mask?

Clearly whoever is behind the mask must be someone who will totally mind fuck us all of the readers if Kishi is going that far to keep Tobi's face from getting revealed. It has to be the biggest revelation by far when it comes to fruition.


----------



## Octavian (Nov 22, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> It's over. Alliance lost.
> Tobi's mask is confirmed invincible. Edo Madara is already invincible.
> And at this point, with the amount of chakra Naruto exhausted and the KB's he wasn't supposed to make, he shouldn't really win.
> Kage's will be off paneled.
> ...



as stacked as he is atm...tobi could have taken on the alliance by himself .

gedo mazo for fodders. edo jinchurikki for the kages and upper level jonins.
while he smashes naruto and bee. :ho


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 22, 2011)

eyeknockout said:


> so we have a TOBI who has
> 
> -gedo mazo with immense power and crazy chakra levels
> -S/T phasing making him almost impossible to hit
> ...



All of that and Naruto will still turn him into a tree


----------



## αce (Nov 22, 2011)

Octavian said:


> as stacked as he is atm...tobi could have taken on the alliance by himself .
> 
> gedo mazo for fodders. edo jinchurikki for the kages and upper level jonins.
> while he smashes naruto and bee. :ho



This manga annoys me. Had Madara and Kabuto walked around the battlefield together this would've been over long ago. All he had to do was warp the Edo summons with him to the different battlefields.

Imagine Tobi and Madara fighting side by side


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Nov 22, 2011)

Great, the Jinchuurikis still have their Bijuu powers! I can't wait to see them in action!

Still, hopefully the chapter still shows some of the Kage battle, I want to see new stuff from Tsunade.


----------



## SageRafa (Nov 22, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> This manga annoys me. Had Madara and Kabuto walked around the battlefield together this would've been over long ago. All he had to do was warp the Edo summons with him to the different battlefields.
> 
> Imagine Tobi and Madara fighting side by side



That would be stupid.

Because imagine their opponents RM Naruto + Bee + 5 Kages together. 

If they walked together through the battlefield, Naruto would not have any need to slipt himself up.

A fresh RM Naruto with Bee and 5 Kages supporting is overkill :ho


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Nov 22, 2011)

*The new Pain Rikudou display their jinchuuriki powers...

I'd been hoping for that. *


----------



## αce (Nov 22, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> That would be stupid.
> 
> Because imagine their opponents RM Naruto + Bee + 5 Kages together.
> 
> ...



Nope not really. Need I list the advantages the enemy has?
And besides, everyone would be an edo and Tobi has intangibility. If it comes down to it, all he needs to do is drop another meteor. Sealing an edo with about a dozen others running around isn't a good idea.

I can't take this war seriously anymore because it would've been over by now.


----------



## Octavian (Nov 22, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> That would be stupid.
> 
> Because imagine their opponents RM Naruto + Bee + 5 Kages together.
> 
> ...



no edo madara and tobi > fresh RM naruto + Bee + kages...its not even close 

hate to say it but with the level of powerscaling going on, naruto needs more haxx.


----------



## vered (Nov 22, 2011)

i wonder if the kyubii will cooperate with naruto to turn into a full bijuu like Bee to fight the jins.


----------



## Kuromaku (Nov 22, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> That would be stupid.
> 
> Because imagine their opponents RM Naruto + Bee + 5 Kages together.
> 
> ...



The kages would have had to coordinate their movements, all the while taking into account the actions of the Zetsu army.

Meanwhile, Edo Nagato alone was enough to hand both Naruto and Bee their asses.

And that's not taking into account Edo Madara and Tobi.

It's a good thing then that Tobi and Kabuto don't trust each other.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 22, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> That would be stupid.
> 
> Because imagine their opponents RM Naruto + Bee + 5 Kages together.
> 
> ...


 You're joking right?

Tobi/Kabuto would win, the five Kages would barley be able to handle Muu/Third Raikage/Mizukage much less Edo Madara and Tobi with six paths at the same time.

If they went together they would rape this war to be honest.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Nov 22, 2011)

So I read so far:
1- Naruto did NOT broke tobi face.
2- talking
3- Edo paths atttack

This look like one hell of a boring chapter. : 
I hope we see Ysunade in action.


----------



## BlinkST (Nov 22, 2011)

No Sasuke.. Again.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Nov 22, 2011)

I love how Muu is so overhyped here. Most of the Kage's got beat by a Naruto clone 

Madara was about to get soloed by ATCLONE


----------



## Klue (Nov 22, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Can anyone translate the full script. it seems shorter than that last scripts it must be a full fight.



Someone's going to translate it, we have to wait until a translator arrives. No one really expected spoilers to appear so early. 

Ghost of Madara just happened to leave a moment before the full script was posted.


----------



## αce (Nov 22, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> I love how Muu is so overhyped here. Most of the Kage's got beat by a Naruto clone
> 
> Madara was about to get soloed by ATCLONE



Invisibility and Jinton is no joke. Until Naruto arrived, Gaara and Oonoki had their hands full. And that's before Mizukage joined the fight. He was toying with fodders.


Tobi and Madara are so overpowered at this point, I'm expecting an inevitable troll to happen soon enough.


----------



## blacksword (Nov 22, 2011)

Tobi is invincible for now. He can rape Naruto and Bee anytime. 

Naruto and Bee are helpless without Itachi.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 22, 2011)

vered said:


> i wonder if the kyubii will cooperate with naruto to turn into a full bijuu like Bee to fight the jins.


That's what I was hoping for, and it seems even more likely now that the Kyuubi is trying to play nice... Kind of.


----------



## Octavian (Nov 22, 2011)

lol another thing, tobi and edo madara have completely destroyed any hype or anticipation for sauce and his EMS. tbh EMS sauce won't even be half of tobi's lvl unless kishi comes up with some major asspulls for sauce's EMS.


----------



## αce (Nov 22, 2011)

Kyuubi is scared of gettind double penetrated by Madara (s). Also, the reason Madara hasn't showcased EMS is simply for Sasuke. But yeah. He won't even be half of Madara.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Nov 22, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Invisibility and Jinton is no joke. Until Naruto arrived, Gaara and Oonoki had their hands full. And that's before Mizukage joined the fight. He was toying with fodders.
> 
> 
> Tobi and Madara are so overpowered at this point, I'm expecting an inevitable troll to happen soon enough.



I can see the Kage's losing to Madara here, but Naruto I can't see. Naruto has been so hyped up.

I really can't wait to see this fight though.



blacksword said:


> Tobi is invincible for now. He can rape Naruto and Bee anytime.
> 
> Naruto and Bee are helpless without Itachi.



Tobi is going to lose here


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 22, 2011)

vered said:


> i wonder if the kyubii will cooperate with naruto to turn into a full bijuu like Bee to fight the jins.



Why would Naruto even want to turn into a full bijuu? The transformation is full of fail. Naruto is stronger in his regular body all being a bijuu does is make him a huge target. Just look at what happened when Naruto fought Kyuubi, that should be proof that his regular body is enough.

Naruto just has to adhere to the law of inverse size advantage. Huge monsters always lose.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 22, 2011)

Awesome, the Jinchuurikis have their Bijuu powers. 

Bring it on!


----------



## blacksword (Nov 22, 2011)

> Tobi is going to lose here


No. Naruto already being pressured by those path and they are just getting started. 

Plus Tobi is more badass than Naruto.


----------



## dream (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm annoyed that not even a scratch was put on Tobi's mask.


----------



## Sword Sage (Nov 22, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Awesome, the Jinchuurikis have their Bijuu powers.
> 
> Bring it on!



Finally an Intense battle between Jinchuuriki's using their Bijuu powers!


----------



## Glutamminajr (Nov 22, 2011)

The edo jinchuuriki can use their jutsus and  even the power of Pain...right?


----------



## Hustler (Nov 22, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I'm annoyed that not even a scratch was put on Tobi's mask.


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 22, 2011)

Das it Naruto gona DAI now.


----------



## blacksword (Nov 22, 2011)

Uchiha>Naruto.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Nov 22, 2011)

Glutamminajr said:


> The edo jinchuuriki can use their jutsus and * even the power of Pain*...right?



They might. It is possible that Tobi keeps the Rinnegan powers for himself as when a path of Pain is using a path power he might not have access to it, himself. But that is uncertain. I personally believe that, that is the case. Through the path using the Rinnegan path power, it is already used and the Rinnegan user can't use it himself. Still he might give some of them path powers if he feels like it.


----------



## Ibb (Nov 22, 2011)

I called it.

I knew that the Jinks would have Bijuu powers.

Because there wouldn't be any point in having them show up if we couldn't see them at full power.


----------



## Octavian (Nov 22, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Uchiha>Naruto.



Tobi > Uchihaha > Naruto *FIXED :ho


----------



## Gabe (Nov 22, 2011)

blacksword said:


> No. Naruto already being pressured by those path and they are just getting started.
> 
> Plus Tobi is more badass than Naruto.



Naruto wont lose the power he has was left in him to beat tobi. Minato is not stupid he knew naruto would be the one to beat tobi that is ehy he left the kyuibi to naruto. Plus naruto is the child of destiny or whatever he will save the world. Plus after the speech given to him he wont lose
Remember will of fire> then hatred


----------



## αce (Nov 22, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> I can see the Kage's losing to Madara here, but Naruto I can't see. Naruto has been so hyped up.
> 
> I really can't wait to see this fight though.
> 
> ...



If anything it's the other way around. Tobi will win (at least in getting Bee) while Madara may possibly lose.

Although the kage's should be dead by now.


----------



## Octavian (Nov 22, 2011)

Gabe said:


> Naruto wont lose the power he has was left in him to beat tobi. Minato is not stupid he knew naruto would be the one to beat tobi that is ehy he left the kyuibi to naruto. Plus naruto is the child of destiny or whatever he will save the world. Plus after the speech given to him he wont lose.



lol you're right .... naruto will prevail in the end but that is exactly what makes this matchup extremely stupid. if you look at the strengths of the opponents logically, naruto is nowhere near tobi in terms of power/ battle experience/ intelligence yet for him to pull off a win for pure plot reasons is a confirmed and unavoidable troll by kishi in the near future.


----------



## Ibb (Nov 22, 2011)

I predict that this comming week the mods are going to combine all "Naruto is going to die" and "Tobi is going to die" threads into one thread that will be flooded with trolling and fan wank.


----------



## Distance (Nov 22, 2011)

That skull bash thing was just for effect? I Knew it all along. Thanks Kishimoto.


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 22, 2011)

This is all going to water down into Kyuubi and Naruto working together.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Nov 22, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> This is all going to water down into Kyuubi and Naruto working together.



So that SM can be combined with KCM.


----------



## blacksword (Nov 22, 2011)

> Naruto wont lose the power he has was left in him to beat tobi. Minato is not stupid he knew naruto would be the one to beat tobi that is ehy he left the kyuibi to naruto. Plus naruto is the child of destiny or whatever he will save the world. Plus after the speech given to him he wont lose
> Remember will of fire> then hatred


Tobi is final villain. He isn't going to lose this fight. This is his first most important present-time battle.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 22, 2011)

I think we all knew deep down that the headbutt was just for gar-shocking effect. But it was still a cool moment.



Ibb said:


> I called it.
> 
> I knew that the Jinks would have Bijuu powers.
> 
> Because there wouldn't be any point in having them show up if we couldn't see them at full power.



Well most also did the same prediction but yeah, its awesome they have their Bijuu powers. Thats the purpose and good part of Edo Tensei.


----------



## SageRafa (Nov 22, 2011)

No one can handle Naruto's top speed. Without PIS Naruto's KB could blitz anyone with a shunshin and finish it with Taijutsu / Kunai to the neck. Unless you think Madara, Tobi, Nagato and Itachi can react to RM Naruto's Shunshin, which I find laughable.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 22, 2011)

Them having there Bijuu powers seems like an asspull to be honest with Kinkaku it was aceeptable because they didn't have the Kyuubi chakra sealed. 

All the edo jins left they shouldn't have any left.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Nov 22, 2011)

So... what if instead of Tobi's mask, Naruto had hit Tobi's neck or other body parts? Kind of a bad choice on his behalf to target the mask.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 22, 2011)

Octavian said:


> lol you're right .... naruto will prevail in the end but that is exactly what makes this matchup extremely stupid. if you look at the strengths of the opponents logically, naruto is nowhere near tobi in terms of power/ battle experience/ intelligence yet for him to pull off a win for pure plot reasons is a confirmed and unavoidable troll by kishi in the near future.



Not really we dont know if tobi is much more powerful then naruto especially if the kyuubi and him work togethet. Also when has experience been important in this manga especially with the theme of it new generation surpasse the old. And naruto is smarter that anyone gives him credit for especially in battle. He comes up with things othera have never thought of. For we have to see how powerful naruto with kyuubi is before stateing he is more powerful then naruto.


----------



## CCV (Nov 22, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Nope not really. Need I list the advantages the enemy has?
> And besides, everyone would be an edo and Tobi has intangibility. If it comes down to it, all he needs to do is drop another meteor. Sealing an edo with about a dozen others running around isn't a good idea.
> 
> I can't take this war seriously anymore because it would've been over by now.



riiiight.. and whats stopping Ino, shika, chou from sealing everyone with jar? 

Meteor cast shadow -> shika catches everyone -> ino switch/answers to jar. 
Chouji -> toss meteor away.


----------



## Ibb (Nov 22, 2011)

Octavian said:


> lol you're right .... naruto will prevail in the end but that is exactly what makes this matchup extremely stupid. if you look at the strengths of the opponents logically, naruto is nowhere near tobi in terms of power/ battle experience/ intelligence yet for him to pull off a win for pure plot reasons is a confirmed and unavoidable troll by kishi in the near future.



It is equally possible that Tobi doesn't live up to your expectations.

Remember that in the few fights we've seen Tobi hasn't exactly had a clean victory. Against Konan he lost an eye, against Minato he got Rasenganed in the back, against Danzo's fodders he lost an arm.

The simple fact of the matter is that most of Tobi's best feats have been off screen.


----------



## Sorin (Nov 22, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Nope not really. Need I list the advantages the enemy has?
> And besides, everyone would be an edo and Tobi has intangibility. If it comes down to it, all he needs to do is drop another meteor. Sealing an edo with about a dozen others running around isn't a good idea.
> 
> *I can't take this war seriously anymore because it would've been over by now.*



Why are you bitching?Happens in every goddamn shonen manga.If the villains would use their powers in the most effective way there would be no manga in the first place.

smh


----------



## GoDMasteR (Nov 22, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Tobi is final villain. He isn't going to lose this fight. This is his first most important present-time battle.



I'm pretty sure the final villain will be Sasuke. If both Tobi and Madara would be defeated here by Naruto and 5 kages, there's no other choice but have sasuke as final villain.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 22, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> No one can handle Naruto's top speed. Without PIS Naruto's KB could blitz anyone with a shunshin and finish it with Taijutsu / Kunai to the neck. Unless you think Madara, Tobi, Nagato and Itachi can react to RM Naruto's Shunshin, which I find laughable.


So no one can react to Naruto and he's going to kill Tobi with a kunai? Stop wanking.  

People who are stronger then him can react just fine.

If you're so sure Naruto can win, please tell me how can he seal any of the edo paths, or deal with Tobi himself and Gedo mazo?


----------



## Gabe (Nov 22, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Tobi is final villain. He isn't going to lose this fight. This is his first most important present-time battle.



First of all we dont know i he is a final villian or not for all we know ut could be sasuke, kabuto, the juubi itself or for all we know tenten. Second naruto usually always wins after a power up.


----------



## Octavian (Nov 22, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> No one can handle Naruto's top speed. Without PIS Naruto's KB could blitz anyone with a shunshin and finish it with Taijutsu / Kunai to the neck. Unless you think Madara, Tobi, Nagato and Itachi can react to RM Naruto's Shunshin, which I find laughable.



edo madara can react to oonoki + Ei combo and he isn't even on the offensive yet... 

tobi has one of the two most haxxed S/T jutsus in the manga and he is fast as fuck. managed to make himself intangible in time at the kage summit when shrouded Ei charged him...and this time he's actually serious about fighting unlike at the kage summit.

nagato and itachi can't match RM naruto's top speed tho...i'll concede that. :ho


----------



## blacksword (Nov 22, 2011)

> I'm pretty sure the final villain will be Sasuke. If both Tobi and Madara would be defeated here by Naruto and 5 kages, there's no other choice but have sasuke as final villain.


Sasuke as final villain? Dont make me laugh. 

Sasuke is utter crap villain. He is an ant compared to both tobi and Madara.


----------



## Sorin (Nov 22, 2011)

Octavian said:


> *edo madara can react to oonoki + Ei combo* and he isn't even on the offensive yet...
> 
> tobi has one of the two most haxxed S/T jutsus in the manga and he is fast as fuck. managed to make himself intangible in time at the kage summit when shrouded Ei charged him...and this time he's actually serious about fighting unlike at the kage summit.
> 
> nagato and itachi can't match RM naruto's top speed tho...i'll concede that. :ho



Yeah standing inside Susano'o while the other guy is pounding you is reacting nowadays.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Nov 22, 2011)

Tobi can leave if he gets Bee even if until that point he hasn't defeated Naruto. So in a sense I am anticipating a Tobi victory no matter what, in the sense that he leaves the fight with something more significant than what he came in with.


----------



## Polynikes (Nov 22, 2011)

Someone of Minato's dexterity moved carefully around Tobi, I wonder how many instances Tobi could/would warp Naruto or B in this fight. Probably many. 

He can't be hit, you can't get near for long, and he has many forms of attack. Something has to give.


----------



## T-Bag (Nov 22, 2011)

so itachi doesnt solo anybody today? son im disappointing


----------



## Escargon (Nov 22, 2011)

Wthell?! Theres already some cracks on the few days old mask and Narutos fullspeed power that could flatten the sun didnt leave a crack? 

Guess that every realistic manga turns into a freaking gameshark heaven.

A mask that can withstand any damage inspired by Buu.

Mask gets cracken at new year three weeks off oh wait it regenated. My predictions. -_-


----------



## blacksword (Nov 22, 2011)

> so itachi doesnt solo anybody today? son im disappointing


Be patient. He is going to solo soon... or be soloed. Doesn't matter really.


----------



## AoshiKun (Nov 22, 2011)

I predict so much complaining in the next chapters.mainly when Naruto loses] 
 I'm ready to see this forums imploding :ho


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 22, 2011)

There is absolutley no way Tobi can lose without it coming off as a gigantic ass pull, he has way too much hax right now.


----------



## Octavian (Nov 22, 2011)

Narutofann12 said:


> Tobi can leave if he gets Bee even if until that point he hasn't defeated Naruto. So in a sense I am anticipating a Tobi victory no matter what, in the sense that he leaves the fight with something more significant than what he came in with.



this is the most likely outcome. tobi finishes bee up, leaves, RM naruto is left within an inch of death...recuperates, fights sauce, both realize they're got played by tobi...team up and still fail :ho

nah we'll have a happy ending at that point


----------



## blacksword (Nov 22, 2011)

> There is absolutley no way Tobi can lose without it coming off as a giantantic ass pull, he has way too much hax right now.


This. Tobi is absolute beast right now.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 22, 2011)

Polynikes said:


> Someone of Minato's dexterity moved carefully around Tobi, I wonder how many instances Tobi could/would warp Naruto or B in this fight. Probably many.
> 
> He can't be hit, you can't get near for long, and he has many forms of attack. Something has to give.



Naruto hit him so he can be hit. The mask did not break but he was hit. Tgis is probably the first time he got hit by some one head on not having a space time jutsu.


----------



## AoshiKun (Nov 22, 2011)

Narutofann12 said:


> Tobi can leave if he gets Bee even if until that point he hasn't defeated Naruto. So in a sense I am anticipating a Tobi victory no matter what, in the sense that he leaves the fight with something more significant than what he came in with.


Tobi losing now has no meaning for the plot. It would be completely pointless.
I really can't understand why some guys think he is gonna win.


----------



## Octavian (Nov 22, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Be patient. He is going to solo soon... or be soloed. Doesn't matter really.



speaking of which itachi losing to kabuto 1v1 would be trolling by kishi as well...kabuto without his edos is probably on par with oro and oro already got babyshaked twice so far :ho


----------



## Nimander (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, damn.  Tobi didn't waste any time attacking Naruto and Bee.  I was almost expecting a bit more dialogue before the battle started. But I'm not complaining in the least.


----------



## Sorin (Nov 22, 2011)

As it stands now Tobi can't lose here, but depending on Kishi's mood/future plans i wouldn't be surprised if he indeed loses.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Nov 22, 2011)

Ah so Tobi is nobody, that answers everyone questions and solves the identity problem.


----------



## Klue (Nov 22, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> There is absolutley no way Tobi can lose without it coming off as a gigantic ass pull, he has way too much hax right now.



And the seed for future butt hurt has been planted. :ho


----------



## blacksword (Nov 22, 2011)

> Tobi : You're lucky I didn't slip though this. You didn't even wound me. The power you got by controlling the Kyuubi. This is not all you got, I hope.


Tobi is so boss 

He shits on Kyubimode.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 22, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> There is absolutley no way Tobi can lose without it coming off as a gigantantic ass pull, he has way too much hax right now.



I remember when people said the same about pain that naruto was gonna get captured becausr he was to hax. But it did not happen say whatever you want about the fight but naruto did not get captured. And he changed nagato.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 22, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> Tobi losing now has no meaning for the plot. It would be completely pointless.
> I really can't understand why some guys think he is gonna win.


Seriously, Naruto who's used a huge ass amount of Kyuubi chakra already, Bee has used some as well fighting Nagato. 

There somehow going to beat Tobi who has expended absoultley no energy, and has the edo jins as well and Gedo Mazo?

Anyone who really think's they can win is deluding themselves.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Nov 22, 2011)

Can't wait to see the jinchuuriki in action mainly Yagura.


----------



## Sorin (Nov 22, 2011)

I love Yagami.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Nov 22, 2011)

I wish that Tobi doesn't have the opportunity to win this fight in this chapter yet he doesn't take it for one reason or another. Seems both Bee and Naruto are facing significant problems against the paths from the spoilers. I would rather the least PIS CIS possible.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 22, 2011)

Gabe said:


> I remember when people said the same about pain that naruto was gonna get captured becausr he was to hax. But it did not happen say whatever you want about the fight but naruto did not get captured. And he changed nagato.


Naruto was actually capable of defeating Pain and he had a shit ton of prep.

For this fight he has no preperation for him, he has used a shit ton of chakra already, he has no sealing techniques, almost all of his aresenal can be absorbed, and then there's Gedo Mazo to deal with if it comes too it.

Now please try and tell me how is he going to beat all of that?


----------



## blacksword (Nov 22, 2011)

It looks like Tobi is owning them hard.


----------



## Kyu (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm looking foward to what the Jins can do (Yagura & Fu even moreso:33)


----------



## Klue (Nov 22, 2011)

blacksword said:


> It looks like Tobi is owning them hard.



And he hasn't done anything as of yet, not to our knowledge, anyway.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Nov 22, 2011)

> 546 : My name is nobody.


awesome chapter title. im glad madara is still a mystery.


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Nov 22, 2011)

> 546 : My name is nobody.



and here we have a great quote from Homer's Odyssey xD


----------



## Sorin (Nov 22, 2011)

On the other hand if someone thinks Tobi's gonna have a walk in the park against Bee and Naruto is also deluding themselves.


----------



## AoshiKun (Nov 22, 2011)

I didn't know Tobi's name is Nobody...


----------



## Sorin (Nov 22, 2011)

Quick, which name in the manga sound more like "nobody"? New theory?


----------



## Lovely (Nov 22, 2011)

Its official. Tobi's new name is Nobody.


----------



## navy (Nov 22, 2011)

Sorin said:


> On the other hand if someone thinks Tobi's gonna have a walk in the park against Bee and Naruto is also deluding themselves.



Not true 7 vs 2 are terrible odds, plus Naruto is nearly exhausted now.


----------



## Octavian (Nov 22, 2011)

lol just looked at the partially translated spoiler...yea tobi is manhandling them.

Tobi : You're lucky I didn't slip though this. You didn't even wound me. The power you got by controlling the Kyuubi. This is not all you got, I hope.

make the naruto R.I.P thread plz


----------



## Kyu (Nov 22, 2011)

Dat nobody


----------



## Gabe (Nov 22, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Naruto was actually capable of defeating Pain and he had a shit ton of prep.
> 
> For this fight he has no preperation for him, he has used a shit ton of chakra already, he has no sealing techniques, almost all of his aresenal can be absorbed, and then there's Gedo Mazo to deal with if it comes too it.
> 
> Now please try and tell me how is he going to beat all of that?



Bijuu bomb and dont forget he still has whatever minato left him in the geratora(the frog left to naruto). I wait and se what happens byt i am sure minato left something big for naruto. But we will have to wait and see.


----------



## blacksword (Nov 22, 2011)

lol people overreacting. That's just chapter's title.

He is Tobi because Zetsu calls him Tobi.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Nov 22, 2011)

Nobody...it make me think about Kingdom hearts...mmh...


----------



## AoshiKun (Nov 22, 2011)

Tobi Nobody is finally with badass aura of final villain.
3 Paths owning Naruto and Bee... imagine when the others Paths join with Tobi.
Naruto and Bee will need vaseline, buttsex all day.


----------



## Polynikes (Nov 22, 2011)

Tobi is back, already taunting Naruto's KCM. This is why he's the best character in the manga, bar none.

The man knows how to speak, the only character with better dialogue has been Kakuzu.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 22, 2011)

Gabe said:


> Bijuu bomb and dont forget he still has whatever minato left him in the geratora(the frog left to naruto). I wait and se what happens byt i am sure minato left something big for naruto. But we will have to wait and see.


Naruto can't use Bijuu bomb, and he should be able to absorb it since it's still chakra and Nagato absorbed Bee's V2 cloak.

What he left to Naruto was the key to opening the seal.


----------



## Lovely (Nov 22, 2011)

blacksword said:


> lol people overreacting. That's just chapter's title.
> 
> He is Tobi because Zetsu calls him Tobi.





> Tobi : I'm nobody. I don't want to be anybody.



We must respect his wishes.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Nov 22, 2011)

poor tobi


----------



## blacksword (Nov 22, 2011)

lol Tobi is nobody. 

Shit is confusing.


----------



## Sorin (Nov 22, 2011)

navy said:


> Not true 7 vs 2 are terrible odds, plus Naruto is nearly exhausted now.



I'm not saying Tobi won't win.I'm saying that he'll have to put some effort into it.I'll bet he loses a few edojins here.Sure he won't have much troubles but some of you guys sound like he fights Konohamaru and Udon, not 2 jinchurikis.


----------



## Octavian (Nov 22, 2011)

tobi going the aizen route with the insults i see 

if that's true, we will see plenty of slapping and mindfucking of the alliance before the inevitable win for the protagonist. :ho


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 22, 2011)

Sorin said:


> I'm not saying Tobi won't win.I'm saying that he'll have to put some effort into it.I'll bet he loses a few edojins here.Sure he won't have much troubles but some of you guys sound like he fights Konohamaru and Udon, not 2 jinchurikis.


Yeah he will since he wants to test him it seems.

But honestly Tobi should of just summoned Gedo Mazo off the bat make it a lot easier since it's obvious he's going to win anywyas.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 22, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Naruto can't use Bijuu bomb, and he should be able to absorb it since it's still chakra and Nagato absorbed Bee's V2 cloak.
> 
> What he left to Naruto was the key to opening the seal.



You dont know that the kept was what was left only. And the real naruto according to bee was almost done with it. Also who said absorbing the bijuu bomb was like the v2 foem. Also remember when naruto fought kabuto in part one he had not completed the rasengan but finished it in the battle i bet anything naruto will complete it in thia fight. Also i think naruto can use the tori seal he used on the kyuubi like kushina was able to use her chains in real life. People when they first 
saw the chains said she could not uae them in the outside world. But it was proven wrong.


----------



## Black Mirror (Nov 22, 2011)

so tobi is that guy?


----------



## blacksword (Nov 22, 2011)

How is Obito translated?


----------



## dream (Nov 22, 2011)

> Tobi : You're lucky I didn't slip though this. You didn't even wound me. The power you got by controlling the Kyuubi. This is not all you got, I hope.


----------



## Voodoo chile (Nov 22, 2011)

So in the end, Tobi was not Madara, Obito, Shisui, Izuna, Mikoto or anyone else.
He was
Nobody


----------



## Kyu (Nov 22, 2011)

Octavian said:


> *tobi going the aizen route with the insults i see*



Or trying to anyway.

However Madara vs The 5 kage is reminding me of Aizen vs The Captains.


----------



## T-Bag (Nov 22, 2011)

lol @ those who thought madara would reveal his face from that headbutt

rly? rly?


----------



## CA182 (Nov 22, 2011)

Octavian said:


> tobi going the aizen route with the insults i see
> 
> if that's true, we will see plenty of slapping and mindfucking of the alliance before the inevitable win for the protagonist. :ho



Tobizen is finally appearing... 

I'm so happy! 



Kyu said:


> Or trying to anyway.
> 
> However Madara vs The 5 kage is reminding me of Aizen vs The Captains.



But who can be the Naruto version of Momo in this?

Tsunade?


----------



## Sorin (Nov 22, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Yeah he will since he wants to test him it seems.
> 
> But honestly Tobi should of just summoned Gedo Mazo off the bat make it a lot easier since it's obvious he's going to win anywyas.



So you want one sided fights? Yeah right, that makes for such an enjoyable manga.


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 22, 2011)

Lovely said:


> Its official. Tobi's new name is Nobody.



I will abide by that. 

Sounds... bad@ss. Dat _Nobody_.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 22, 2011)

Gabe said:


> You dont know that the kept was what was left only. And the real naruto according to bee was almost done with it. Also who said absorbing the bijuu bomb was like the v2 foem. Also remember when naruto fought kabuto in part one he had not completed the rasengan but finished it in the battle i bet anything naruto will complete it in thia fight. Also i think naruto can use the tori seal he used on the kyuubi like kushina was able to use her chains in real life. People when they first
> saw the chains said she could not uae them in the outside world. But it was proven wrong.


The only key was the one used to unlock the seal so he could tame the kyuubi and that was used up after he met Kushina.

I doubt it since he needed to train to get it done in the first place, and he hasn't done it since and anyways Tobi can absorb it since it's a chakra technqiue.


----------



## Klue (Nov 22, 2011)

"Only thing that matters, is the completion of my plan." - Nobody


Dat Nobody, indeed.


----------



## Sorin (Nov 22, 2011)

Trollkage has competition.


----------



## Klue (Nov 22, 2011)

Sorin said:


> Trollkage has competition.



No, just no.


----------



## Hasan (Nov 22, 2011)

_'I'm Nobody and nobody is perfect. Therefore, I'm perfect.'_


----------



## Klue (Nov 22, 2011)

Naruto, what kind of speech was that? I thought he was going to say something profound, to shut down  "Nobody's" argument.

Son, I'm disappoint.

Although, I suppose he is right. Nobody is an asshole.


----------



## Kyu (Nov 22, 2011)

CA182 said:


> But who can be the Naruto version of Momo in this?
> 
> Tsunade?



Possibly


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 22, 2011)

Tobi was an ex-jinchuriki. I'm calling it.


----------



## Sorin (Nov 22, 2011)

Klue said:


> No, just no.



Competition, as in someone who at leasts tries to troll.Not many people from this manga are doing that.Sure, he doesn't compare but he tries.


----------



## AoshiKun (Nov 22, 2011)

Hasan said:


> _'I'm Nobody and nobody is perfect. Therefore, I'm perfect.'_


Manga fact baby


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 22, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Naruto was actually capable of defeating Pain and he had a shit ton of prep.
> 
> For this fight he has no preperation for him, he has used a shit ton of chakra already, he has no sealing techniques, almost all of his aresenal can be absorbed, and then there's Gedo Mazo to deal with if it comes too it.
> 
> Now please try and tell me how is he going to beat all of that?



C'mon don't fall for Kishi's cheap ploys to establish Tobi's supposed superiority. Naruto has had plenty of prep for this fight. Kishi has been preparing him for this fight ever since he fought Pain. Naruto knows all Rinnegan jutsu and the means of how to counter them, he knows about Madara's space time ninjutsu and Kishi gave him Minato level speed which has been proven to surpass even Madara's ST jutsu, he faces six Edo jinchuuriki, but he just got a crash course in the powers of a jinchuuriki and his bijuu is the strongest of them all and as someone pointed out two weeks ago Naruto still has six KB around who didn't appear on any battlefield and may therefore take part in this battle.



Octavian said:


> lol just looked at the partially translated spoiler...yea tobi is manhandling them.
> 
> Tobi : You're lucky I didn't slip though this. You didn't even wound me. The power you got by controlling the Kyuubi. This is not all you got, I hope.
> 
> make the naruto R.I.P thread plz



Thank you Tobi for giving Naruto the excuse of powering up even further.


So Tobi's real name is Uchiha Daremo


----------



## blacksword (Nov 22, 2011)

lame speech by Naruto.


----------



## Kenshi (Nov 22, 2011)

Lol!

Tobi is Terrence Hill!!



Joke for old people! Don't mind me!


----------



## Harbour (Nov 22, 2011)

Dat cool. This reminds me the Captain Nemo(Captain Nobody) from 20k leagues under the sea.


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 22, 2011)

The name Nobody actually makes sense in this case because aside from his unknown identity, he also doesn't have real body. 
Fake limbs --> none real body --> Nobody.


----------



## Klue (Nov 22, 2011)

Sorin said:


> Competition, as in someone who at leasts tries to troll.Not many people from this manga are doing that.Sure, he doesn't compare but he tries.



Still no.

He isn't in the same league. It's like comparing an amateur athlete to a professional one. In fact, it's just like that.


----------



## Sorin (Nov 22, 2011)

You mad Naruto? 

Edit: @Klue Naruto is mad.


----------



## Hitt (Nov 22, 2011)

You gotta love how this forum jumps on the dick of every new villain that appears.

Now it's Tobi's turn to have his dick sucked again.  Until he's defeated.


----------



## forkandspoon (Nov 22, 2011)

Calling it now.... Tobi's head is covered with Sharingan , much like Danzou's arm.

He will be pushed by Naruto and Bee, remove his mask and reveal his Hack Danzou like abilities.


----------



## Klue (Nov 22, 2011)

Chapter feels as if it was 10 pages long.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 22, 2011)

Kyuubi Sage mode. Its happening in this fight.


----------



## Unknown (Nov 22, 2011)

Klue said:


> Naruto, what kind of speech was that? I thought he was going to say something profound, to shut down  "Nobody's" argument.
> 
> Son, I'm disappoint.
> 
> Although, I suppose he is right. Nobody is an asshole.



Well he has find a contradiction on Nobody's speech, if the world is really a shit and worthless and Nobody doesn't care of it, why would he start a war for it?


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 22, 2011)

LOL Nobody, good one someone should edit his page on Naruto Wikia his new name is Nobody.


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 22, 2011)

> Naruto : This world is worthless for you ? You went as far as starting a war for it. You : A random no name. You think you can fool us ?
> Even though you're trying to fool us and hiding your face like a coward with a lame mask ...
> You are yourself : an asshole !
> You piss me off !



OMG, Naruto.. 

What in the...


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 22, 2011)

Hitt said:


> You gotta love how this forum jumps on the dick of every new villain that appears.
> 
> Now it's Tobi's turn to have his dick sucked again.  Until he's defeated.



When they will claim he was trolled.



Icegaze said:


> OMG, Naruto..
> 
> What in the...



Let's hope Yagami messed up a little bit and Naruto isn't completely incoherent


----------



## Lovely (Nov 22, 2011)

Naruto is too angry right now to sound cool.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 22, 2011)

Naruto : This world is worthless for you ? You went as far as starting a war for it. You : A random no name. You think you can fool us ? 
Even though you're trying to fool us and hiding your face like a coward with a lame mask ... 
You are yourself : an asshole !
You piss me off !

I loled, he was responsible for his parents death and has been dicking around since his introduction so the little temper tantrum is understandable/amusing.


----------



## Octavian (Nov 22, 2011)

You are yourself : an asshole !
You piss me off ! I'm gonna tear apart that mask of yours !

Bee : I'm going first ! Wweeeeeeeeee !

Tobi : You want to break my mask ? You'll have your bones broken.
Tensou : Jinchuuriki Sentou Taisei ! ( Hosts Battle Condictions, I suppose he uses the other Jin's powers. )



lol what kind of dialogue is this kishi?   son, i'm disappoint


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Nov 22, 2011)

We waited 2 weeks for this? Kishi you dissapoint me.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 22, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> The only key was the one used to unlock the seal so he could tame the kyuubi and that was used up after he met Kushina.
> 
> I doubt it since he needed to train to get it done in the first place, and he hasn't done it since and anyways Tobi can absorb it since it's a chakra technqiue.



When naruto was summoned to frog mountain to give him the frog they mentioned that jutsu by it self after they said he could open the seal. If it was just the key it would not have been mentioned seperatly.Also the bijuu bomb is heavy chakra and very powerful i doubt it will be absorbed. It is not the same thing.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 22, 2011)

i wonder how will Naruto react wend he see Utakata on the Anime.


----------



## Hitt (Nov 22, 2011)

At the very least, this strongly hints that mask will finally get taken off one way or another.

Bout fucking time.  I'm sick of this mask shit.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 22, 2011)

Yagami skipped quite a few lines I'd say.


----------



## Fay (Nov 22, 2011)

Nobody huh? Hmm...

And I really like that Naruto and Bee are fighting together, saving each other! Why can't Sasuke and Naruto be like that .


----------



## FearTear (Nov 22, 2011)

Octavian said:


> You are yourself : an asshole !
> You piss me off ! I'm gonna tear apart that mask of yours !
> 
> Bee : I'm going first ! Wweeeeeeeeee !
> ...




_You're tearing me apart Tobi!_


----------



## vered (Nov 22, 2011)

so who is Tobi?
from the way he puts it it seems like he might actually be someone else.


----------



## Octavian (Nov 22, 2011)

Hitt said:


> At the very least, this strongly hints that mask will finally get taken off one way or another.
> 
> Bout fucking time.  I'm sick of this mask shit.



only for tobi to reveal another mask beneath the broken mask. inception


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Nov 22, 2011)

Did Yagami translate everything ?It seems so short to me.


----------



## FearTear (Nov 22, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> i wonder how will Naruto react wend he see Utakata on the Anime.



Three or four episodes of flashbacks


----------



## blacksword (Nov 22, 2011)

Yagami skipped the the line about Tobi's new mask properties.


----------



## Sorin (Nov 22, 2011)

Tobi's mask is made of adamantium.


----------



## Hitt (Nov 22, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Three or four episodes of flashbacks



Just four?

Wow.  They're moving it along then.


----------



## Fay (Nov 22, 2011)

Probably his mask is a genjutsu shield...


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 22, 2011)

It's an action-packed chapter. Not too much dialogue. That or Shonen Jump has forced Kishi to make 10 page submissions per week.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Nov 22, 2011)

My mind, my poor beautiful mind, it's been fucked so hard by Kishi from this chapter, he didn't even use protection this time, I'm scared for the next chapters, more mind fucking to come for sure 

I secretly enjoy this mind fucking though


----------



## blacksword (Nov 22, 2011)

Why don't they just teleport Hyuga there to find out who is behind the mask?


----------



## andrea (Nov 22, 2011)

And people actually thought Tobi's mask was cracked


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Nov 22, 2011)

> hiding your face like a coward with a lame mask ...
> You are yourself : an asshole !
> You piss me off ! I'm gonna tear apart that mask of yours !



Hmm seems like Naruto sees Tobi as faildara and wants to see the mask removed and his face revealed already like some readers also feeling that desire.


----------



## vered (Nov 22, 2011)

yea there are some parts that yagami missed.


----------



## FearTear (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh and lol at Naruto not asking why Tobi has a rinnegan.

So much for Konan and the Rain village, they will never be mentioned again


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Nov 22, 2011)

hails said:


> And people actually thought Tobi's mask was cracked



I just want to fucking see his face already, but Kishi had to go and give him some super mask, damn Kishi 

Tobi sounds pretty depressed from the spoilers. He just needs a hug


----------



## Hitt (Nov 22, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Oh and lol at Naruto not asking why Tobi has a rinnegan.
> 
> So much for Konan and the Rain village, they will never be mentioned again



Filler is filler.


----------



## navy (Nov 22, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Why don't they just teleport Hyuga there to find out who is behind the mask?



Tried that, there was a hyuuga () spying on tobi with anko's group and he couldnt see through the mask. He apparently has the best byakugan too.


----------



## FearTear (Nov 22, 2011)

hails said:


> And people actually thought Tobi's mask was cracked



They seriously need Minato to tell them


----------



## vered (Nov 22, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Oh and lol at Naruto not asking why Tobi has a rinnegan.
> 
> So much for Konan and the Rain village, they will never be mentioned again



actually that part was missed by Yagami.he does ask this.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 22, 2011)

Sorin said:


> Tobi's mask is made of adamantium.



Good.

When Naruto breaks it he'll be stronger than Marvel top tiers.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 22, 2011)

vered said:


> actually that part was missed by Yagami.he does ask this.



To be fair to Yagami it's 1nkorus fault for posting the incomplete spoiler


----------



## Hitt (Nov 22, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Good.
> 
> When Naruto breaks it he'll be stronger than Marvel top tiers.



I got my Magneto vs Naruto battledome thread all ready for posting!


----------



## xXHancockXx (Nov 22, 2011)

So we won?t see the 5 Kage and Madara this week?


----------



## vered (Nov 22, 2011)

at this point Tobi might be either RS or the Juubi himself.


----------



## Fay (Nov 22, 2011)

vered said:


> at this point Tobi might be either RS or the Juubi himself.



He can also be Nidaime or a character from the future (Kishi is inspired by DBZ).


----------



## Nic (Nov 22, 2011)

god kishi is such a troll.  My mask is unbreakable, hahaha. Like seriously?


----------



## FearTear (Nov 22, 2011)

xXHancockXx said:


> So we won?t see the 5 Kage and Madara this week?



5 kage vs Madara is the new Kakashi's rampage


----------



## Harbour (Nov 22, 2011)

Yeah, Tobi said like he doesnt a human. Maybe he is really a Juubi. Because demons didnt have a *true* names. And remember that Tobi may translated as Ten-tails in kanji.


----------



## Rose (Nov 22, 2011)

I knew the mask wasn't coming off. There is always a build up to stuff like that. Anyway's, I still think Bee is gonna die soon.


----------



## gershwin (Nov 22, 2011)

It will be Rikudou. 
Once we see Tobi`s face - we will see Rikudou`s face as well.


----------



## Frog King (Nov 22, 2011)

rofl some lines are hilarious "I am a nobody" tobi is not even trying anymore
tobi fans react well to tobi being a nobody and a coward according to naruto :3


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Nov 22, 2011)

why is there always so much bitching in the predictions thread? people even complain about google translated 2 line spoilers. i probably shoulda just waited for the chap to drop, but my curiosity got the better of me.


----------



## Octavian (Nov 22, 2011)

tobi is most probably the jyuubi


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 22, 2011)

Script updated !


----------



## Gabe (Nov 22, 2011)

I think tobi will end up being RS older son and he was jusy using everyone. Even madara himself to obtain the level his father was.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 22, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Script updated !



Thx, now that makes more sense, so Fuu's jutsu makes everything shine so bright it robs the opponent of his vision. Lucky for B that he didn't buy the $2 sunglasses which fell from the truck in Kumogakure's hood.


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 22, 2011)

I like that Killer Bee mentions Yugito and even feels sorry for her. Thanks for the updated script/trans Yagami!




bearzerger said:


> Thx, now that makes more sense, so Fuu's jutsu makes everything shine so bright it robs the opponent of his vision.



And here we were thinking that C had the solar flare of the Narutoverse. All bow to TenshinFuu.


----------



## Saizo sarutobi (Nov 22, 2011)

Tobi is an  emo B**ch


----------



## Illairen (Nov 22, 2011)

Tobi is either juubi, RS or elder son.

But his personality seems to be pathetic. Hopefully, Orochimaru is the final villain and not this guy.


----------



## vered (Nov 22, 2011)

at least both bee and Naruto managed to regain themselves.but Tobi isnt pleased the real madara was summoned.
he himself might be the elder son,RS himself or the Juubi.


----------



## lions song (Nov 22, 2011)

So Tobi is the one calling the shots afterall...he probably played Madara taking advantage of is power hunger just like he did Sasuke.Tobi is starting to look like a remnant of the juubi that didn't get sealed in RS,and now is back to finish the job.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 22, 2011)

Yagami thats also there in your translation after naruto talks about being a jin there is something that seems like the kyuubi was hearing it. It is kyuubi... In the translation if i am right in understanding it. Maybe it means the kyuubi likes what naruto said. Maybe he will work with naruto


----------



## vered (Nov 22, 2011)

Naruto sensing power is so great that he can fight blindly.
at least we know that RM sensing isnt useless.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 22, 2011)

Naruto seems like he can fight blindly he can probablu use gais strategy better then eveb gai wheb fighting an uchiha with the threat of genjutsu. Also why is tobi mas about madara being summoned. Maybe he really played madara and did not want him to mess with tobis real plan. I really doibt he want to put the world under genjutsu in his moon i think he want to destroy it.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Nov 22, 2011)

Juubi Obito or Izuna


----------



## αce (Nov 22, 2011)

Tobi's mask is unbreakable.
It's over.


----------



## AoshiKun (Nov 22, 2011)

Tobi being the Elder son or Juubi would be really cool. It seems he is the "real" boss and not Madara after all.


vered said:


> Naruto sensing power is so great that he can fight blindly.
> at least we know that RM sensing isnt useless.


I bet that will be his tactic for now fall in Sasuke's Genjutsus.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 22, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> Tobi being the Elder son or Juubi would be really cool. It seems he is the "real" boss and not Madara after all.
> 
> I bet that will be his tactic for now fall in Sasuke's Genjutsus.


Actually I think that will be his answer when Madara tries Shodai's Darkness Genjutsu on him.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Nov 22, 2011)

What does "Rinpen Kakure no Jutsu" mean?


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 22, 2011)

If Naruto tries to fight with his eyes closed he may easily fall prey to Sasuke's Amaterasu though.


----------



## AceBizzle (Nov 22, 2011)

Killer Bee is the man!!!


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Nov 22, 2011)

You guys can call Tobi whatever you like. He doesn't care.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Nov 22, 2011)

AceBizzle said:


> Killer Bee is the man!!!



Shades ftw!


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 22, 2011)

Can't crack the mask? Grab it! 

//HbS


----------



## Nic (Nov 22, 2011)

well at least we know why Tobi and Nagato were on the same page.  They both hate the pain and suffering of their world.


----------



## jso (Nov 22, 2011)

Tobi remembers Kabuto summoning Madara and the Jins? Surely it meant the Akatsuki lol


----------



## Nikushimi (Nov 22, 2011)

spoilers said:
			
		

> Tobi : I'm nobody. I don't want to be anybody. All that matters to me is the final completition of the Eye of the moon plan.
> 
> This world where dispair is everywhere is not worth existing.
> 
> ...



Someone get some ice for that burn. 

How come Naruto's being so epic all of a sudden?

Also, lol @ Killer B's shades actually being worth something in battle.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 22, 2011)

Thinking about iy i think tobi could look like madara cause he tried to show he face to sasuke and showed it to kisame. Cause sasuke for sure should know how madara lookee he fought naruto at the vote were there is a huge statue of madara. And i dont thinl kisame was stupid not yo go and try and find out how madara looked liked before woking with hin when he found out about how was controling yagura. But who knows


----------



## Frog King (Nov 22, 2011)

naruto's lines are badass

tobi speak about hatred makes him nagato bis... worthless


----------



## Lelouch71 (Nov 22, 2011)

So Tobi is an emo too


----------



## Fay (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, maybe Kishimoto is degrading Tobi, as a hint that he is not the final fight...


----------



## Glutamminajr (Nov 22, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Someone get some ice for that burn.
> 
> How come Naruto's being so epic all of a sudden?
> 
> Also, lol @ Killer B's shades actually being worth something in battle.



Yeah,you're right. Also,Fuu's jutsu reminded me of Tenshinan who used this similar tecnique against Goku during the tournament and Goku used the shades of Muten sensei to defend himself...


----------



## Gabe (Nov 22, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Someone get some ice for that burn.
> 
> How come Naruto's being so epic all of a sudden?
> 
> Also, lol @ Killer B's shades actually being worth something in battle.



Maybe naruto has gotten tired if the hatred talk the villains have been telling him all the time. Because instead of blaming themselves they blame the world. That is why his comment was awesome.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 22, 2011)

Lelouch71 said:


> So Tobi is an emo too



I'm not very excited about Tobi being Nagato V.2


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 22, 2011)

Lelouch71 said:


> So Tobi is an emo too



The only villain who wasn't emo was Kakuzu. It was all about $$$

That is why Kishi off paneled him...


----------



## Gabe (Nov 22, 2011)

Glutamminajr said:


> Yeah,you're right. Also,Fuu's jutsu reminded me of Tenshinan who used this similar tecnique against Goku during the tournament and Goku used the shades of Muten sensei to defend himself...



Solar flare teins distraction attack. C was also similar


----------



## SageRafa (Nov 22, 2011)

By the way Tobi spoke about Jins, I suspect he is a former Jin. When he says "I thought as a Jin you would understand" or something like that. Anyone got that feeling too?


----------



## Sword Sage (Nov 22, 2011)

Fay said:


> Well, maybe Kishimoto is degrading Tobi, as a hint that he is not the final fight...



I doubt that. Itachi will end the Edo Tensai and the Jins will dissappear with Tobi in shock that he is in trouble.


----------



## lions song (Nov 22, 2011)

Arles Celes said:


> The only villain who wasn't emo was Kakuzu. It was all about $$$
> 
> That is why Kishi off paneled him...



QFT!!This manga doesn't deserve a villain of that caliber


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 22, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> By the way Tobi spoke about Jins, I suspect he is a former Jin. When he says "I thought as a Jin you would understand" or something like that. Anyone got that feeling too?



Nah he was just referring to the fact that Jinchuuriki usually lead a painful life, orchastrized, lonely and hated. Too bad for him that Naruto and B are the two jinchuuriki who overcame the burden of being a jinchuuriki.


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 22, 2011)

lions song said:


> QFT!!This manga doesn't deserve a villain of that caliber



He was emo that Hashi beat his ass and that he got kicked out of his village because of it.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Nov 22, 2011)

So, anyone have guesses as to how many chapters it'll take to break that mask?


----------



## vered (Nov 22, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> By the way Tobi spoke about Jins, I suspect he is a former Jin. When he says "I thought as a Jin you would understand" or something like that. Anyone got that feeling too?



yea i got that feeling too.


----------



## SageRafa (Nov 22, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Nah he was just referring to the fact that Jinchuuriki usually lead a painful life, orchastrized, lonely and hated. Too bad for him that Naruto and B are the two jinchuuriki who overcame the burden of being a jinchuuriki.



That's problable too, but I'm looking underneath the underneath. That would be the first hint it give us and the most logical thinking but you can look beyond that and it can have another meaning :ho


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 22, 2011)

Tobi had to experience something really painful to end up becoming so filled with despair.

He should be careful for Naruto loves opponents like that so he can convert them to Narutoism.


----------



## SageRafa (Nov 22, 2011)

Arles Celes said:


> Tobi had to experience something really painful to end up becoming so filled with despair.
> 
> He should be careful for Naruto loves opponents like that so he can convert them to Narutoism.



I would laugh so hard seeing Tobi being converted and the final fight being Naruto + Tobi vs Sasuke, I'm imagining they saying "Sasuke this is the power of love" and doing some random "Gyniu Forces" pose


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 22, 2011)

vered said:


> yea i got that feeling too.


yeah but the way that he talked with hachibi and juubi, it looked like he knew them very well too .

i think that if it was tobi who controlled the mizukage, he was a jin right? so perhaps he got to know him fairly well.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 22, 2011)

Tobi is looking more and more like he will get converted to narutism. He seems to have had a sad past. It coming


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Nov 22, 2011)

Arles Celes said:


> Tobi had to experience something really painful to end up becoming so filled with despair.
> 
> He should be careful for Naruto loves opponents like that so he can convert them to Narutoism.



Pre-death flashback(s)? 

As for the conversion, I can't see it happening at this point. Maybe Sasuke, but not this guy.


----------



## gershwin (Nov 22, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> By the way Tobi spoke about Jins, I suspect he is a former Jin. When he says "I thought as a Jin you would understand" or something like that. Anyone got that feeling too?


Thats why he is Rikudou


----------



## BroKage (Nov 22, 2011)

For some reason I doubt that Tobi'll actually lose here. This fight might just be for him to take KB...


----------



## jacamo (Nov 22, 2011)

so no reveal? got to laugh at myself for reading all those crackerjack predictions

i can dig a fight chapter


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Nov 22, 2011)

Arcystus said:


> For some reason I doubt that Tobi'll actually lose here. This fight might just be for him to take KB...



Same here. As much as I like Bee, I think he's run his course.


----------



## k2grey (Nov 22, 2011)

Dunno if this was mentioned already, but it looks like Edo Madara has been demonstrating the power of the Sage of Six Paths (Meteor) and the Uchiha/Senju power (Susanoo, Mokuton). Whereas, while Tobi has the Rinnegan and the Uchiha/Senju power, he hasn't been using it at all, rather he has Jinchuuriki paths and now it looks like he's going to use Bijuu powers. So it's like the 5 Kages are facing off against a mini-RS and Naruto/Bee will fight a mini-Juubi. Obviously at some point the powers will be merged, such as through Rinne Tensei.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 22, 2011)

If tobi is a new character the reasin why he wears a mask could be because he is disfigured or his face is like danzous arm


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 22, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Then what would the point of unmasking Tobi if he is Jubi? And RS face wasn't shown that's why nobody will recognize him.



well didnt it get past your mind that the mask could be used for an objective other than hiding something?

he changed his mask, like each one could be used for a fighting style.

his old jutsu seemed to be literally about sucking people with his mask, perhaps, just perhaps, the mask is not exacly only to hide his face, but part of his power too. And kishi made to troll us.


----------



## vered (Nov 22, 2011)

Gabe said:


> Tobi is looking more and more like he will get converted to narutism. He seems to have had a sad past. It coming



no dont say it


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Nov 22, 2011)

Gabe said:


> If tobi is a new character the reasin why he wears a mask could be because he is disfigured or his face is like danzous arm



Something's definitely up with his face, seeing as the left side was still shadowy when Konan destroyed his pumpkin mask. Not to mention his body parts made of Zetsu goo.

It's heavily implied those are the parts he incorporated Hashirama's DNA into.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 22, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> i dont know what the word means



Obviously it means Nobody.


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Nov 22, 2011)

Lelouch71 said:


> So Tobi is an emo too


You thought otherwise ? 

Seriousy ,characters that are evil 'just because' are most of the time villains that are either dumb or just crazy like Hidan .Also we need some drama :33


----------



## Frog King (Nov 22, 2011)

if tobi was juubi or RS he wouldn't say "I am a nobody" period


----------



## Olivia (Nov 22, 2011)

It's strange, Tobi seems to have a lot of traits shared with Madara. (Hashirama Cells, Sharingan, Rinnegan, etc)

I wonder if Tobi did this on purpose.


----------



## SageRafa (Nov 22, 2011)

I already know who Tobi is - "Nobody" 

When is the chapter out? I want to post the thread before I forget :ho


----------



## jacamo (Nov 22, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> I already know who Tobi is - "Nobody"



Nobody's perfect


----------



## Frawstbite (Nov 22, 2011)

So Tobi might be another sad little boy....? Don't try to fix him Naruto. 

Looks like they got to the main event, will Madara be treated like another typical edo now?


----------



## SageRafa (Nov 22, 2011)

jacamo said:


> Nobody's perfect



For real the name nobody gave me a hint :ho


----------



## Larry Uchiha (Nov 22, 2011)

Nobody?s a emo


----------



## Frawstbite (Nov 22, 2011)

Larry Uchiha said:


> Nobody?s a emo



Lookin' more and more like future Sasuke everyday. :ho


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 22, 2011)

Frawstbite said:


> So Tobi might be another sad little boy....? Don't try to fix him Naruto.



Tobi is a good boy...NOT!

...Until doctor Naruto makes him actually good with TnJ

Then again Shikaku said that he shouldn't show any mercy for Tobi as he is beyond redemption. Then again Naruto enjoys doing the impossible and proving other people wrong...


----------



## Federer (Nov 22, 2011)

Tobi is John Doe. 

So, on top of having the power of the paths, the Edo Jinchuuriki also have their own abilities? Tobi's six paths > Nagato's six paths.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 22, 2011)

The 7-tails Jin's ability & Yagura's both sound interesting. It seems like both of them have the potential to be the standouts among the former Jinchuuriki (Aside from B & Naruto of course).


----------



## Frawstbite (Nov 22, 2011)

Tobi is a nobody.

Nobodies are born when a Heart is swallowed by darkness and becomes a Heartless. Madara's heart was swallowed by darkness and he became heartless. Thus, a nobody was created. This is why Tobi has no emotions, and tells everyone he is Madara.

Kishi has been playing Kingdom Hearts 2.


----------



## Sorin (Nov 22, 2011)

Federer said:


> Tobi is John Doe.
> 
> So, on top of having the power of the paths, the Edo Jinchuuriki also have their own abilities? Tobi's six paths > Nagato's six paths.



How do you know they have the power of the paths?


----------



## TheRipper (Nov 22, 2011)

Tobi's helmet is literally made of bones. Naruto will throw his new rasengan variant, "BONE CRUNCHING RASENGAN"
It's funna happen.


----------



## smash (Nov 22, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> For real the name nobody gave me a hint :ho



What is the hint?


----------



## Sorin (Nov 22, 2011)

Frawstbite said:


> Tobi is a nobody.
> 
> Nobodies are born when a Heart is swallowed by darkness and becomes a Heartless. Madara's heart was swallowed by darkness and he became heartless. Thus, a nobody was created. *This is why Tobi has no emotions*, and tells everyone he is Madara.
> 
> Kishi has been playing Kingdom Hearts 2.



Tobi's screwed.Remember what happened with Sai?


----------



## SageRafa (Nov 22, 2011)

smash said:


> What is the hint?



I can't reveal until my thread is made. The secret is the art of the job :ho


----------



## TheRipper (Nov 22, 2011)

Sorin said:


> Tobi's screwed.Remember what happened with Sai?



Tobi has a good sense of humor, and doesn't wear sports bras.
He's nothing like Sai.


----------



## Frawstbite (Nov 22, 2011)

Sorin said:


> Tobi's screwed.Remember what happened with Sai?



Yeah, it already looks like Naruto is going to get some genuine emotions out of him pretty soon. Tobi is probably going to tell Naruto his story, like Nagato.


----------



## Fay (Nov 22, 2011)

Frawstbite said:


> Yeah, it already looks like Naruto is going to get some genuine emotions out of him pretty soon. Tobi is probably going to tell Naruto his story, like Nagato.



Which also means that this is Tobi's final fight right :33? 

So after all Sasuke will be the last fight as Kishi-sama said !


----------



## Lammy (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh God... Kishimoto isn't going for the Buffy the Vampire Slayer route is he?



Tobi is... nobody.... just despair... evil... shits and giggles, using Zetzu goo and dead bodyparts who cares? :\


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Nov 22, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> I can't reveal until my thread is made. The secret is the art of the *job *:ho



any blowing involved?  

Anyways Sai retur to the light and Oro wile he was in konoha he did hesitated to attack. Kabuto even said it seems you are nostalgic and do not want to attack. 
So yea.


----------



## Escargon (Nov 22, 2011)

(Not to be taken seriously): Lol is Tobi tentails? Is tentails soul the masks? Did it get created from the ten tails sealed? Did ten tails create a  Zetsu as half Madara half Senju = nobody? Do he want to summon ten tails to make his body perfect?

Did Tobi mindfuck Madara? 

Obito, Danzou, Madara, Izuna, now ten tails zetsustein. Will it ever end for me:/

I do predict Naruto managing to lay some cracks on that mask in the chapter after this though.


----------



## Penance (Nov 22, 2011)

I bet Kakashi has the keyblade...


----------



## jacamo (Nov 22, 2011)

Yagura uses a Suiton called *Reflecting* Water... which *mirrors* the opponent and their strength, as Naruto comments "the same power"

and of all people, it was used by Yagura who Tobi brainwashed for years

mirror puns = a case for Tobi = Kagami? anyone?


----------



## 24 Hours (Nov 22, 2011)

If you are a fan of a villain, you are ready to be troll, especially the main villains, see what happen to Pain and Orochimaru?  The tragedy strikes again


----------



## Penance (Nov 22, 2011)

Obitobodi is nobody's bitch (except in his backstory)...


----------



## vered (Nov 22, 2011)

jacamo said:


> Yagura uses a Suiton called *Reflecting* Water... which *mirrors* the opponent and their strength, as Naruto comments "the same power"
> 
> and of all people, it was used by Yagura who Tobi brainwashed for years
> 
> mirror puns = a case for Tobi = Kagami? anyone?



its similar to pain mirroring clone jutsu.


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 22, 2011)

Sage mode will trump Nobody.


----------



## .access timeco. (Nov 22, 2011)

Curious that even though Madara keep the abilities of the Six Paths just like Nagato's Pain, Tobi's Pain bodies are using the abilities they had when alive not the Paths ones.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 22, 2011)

.access timeco. said:


> Curious that even though Madara keep the abilities of the Six Paths just like Nagato's Pain, Tobi's Pain bodies are using the abilities they had when alive not the Paths ones.



It's cause they're edos...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 22, 2011)

The chapter's title for some reason echoes 561's to me. Like if it was a parallel that differentiates Madara and Tobi. Madara's name is suppose to represent an ideal of power and was the reason why Tobi used it, but now he just feels that anonymity is more comfortable.

I like the display of Roshi, Fu, Yagura and Utakata's abilities, wonder why Han and Yugito remained there watching.

The last part is confusing: is Tobi channeling the Jinchuuriki's Bijuu powers into himself to fight Naruto & Bee or he is activating their Bijuu abilities so that they can fight in their absolute best?


----------



## Frawstbite (Nov 22, 2011)

CA182 said:


> It's cause they're edos...



Could it be that his six paths are really just sharingan controlled edo Zombies?

That...Might be better.


----------



## DarkRasengan (Nov 22, 2011)

Might just be for the shared vision and prediction, while tobi has all the rennigans moves.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Nov 22, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> well didnt it get past your mind that the mask could be used for an objective other than hiding something?
> 
> he changed his mask, like each one could be used for a fighting style.
> 
> his old jutsu seemed to be literally about sucking people with his mask, perhaps, just perhaps, the mask is not exacly only to hide his face, but part of his power too. And kishi made to troll us.


so the fire design one meant he had awesome katons 



vered said:


> no dont say it


saying that should be am offense punish with ban 



Sorin said:


> How do you know they have the power of the paths?


is that or the power of all path



Nic said:


> you mean juubi's mind inhabiting Obito's body won? lol


NOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## SaiST (Nov 22, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> The last part is confusing: is Tobi channeling the Jinchuuriki's Bijuu powers into himself to fight Naruto & Bee or he is activating their Bijuu abilities so that they can fight in their absolute best?


I believe it's the latter, based on the translation of T's spoiler before.

There were some questions about how the former Jinchuuriki were able to use these abilities earlier, right? Assuming that they're just using their chakra shrouds, just see the example of the GinKin brothers. Because they were tainted by the Kyuubi's chakra, they were able to transform like that, without having the Kyuubi sealed within them.

But then, full Bijuu transformations may also be possible, since Tobi has them all sealed up in Gedou Mazou. Since the Jinchuuriki are his Pain Rikudou, and he should be acting as the seventh path, Gedou... There may be a way to sync them somehow.


----------



## Federer (Nov 22, 2011)

Sorin said:


> How do you know they have the power of the paths?



Because the Rinnegan they have isn't for fashion reasons. 

They must have the power of the paths.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Nov 22, 2011)

lol what people still care about the mask man lol this one of the most unintresting things I have ever read.Kishi's mystery delivery has always been poor & late in the day to even care just fight no one gives a fuck.


----------



## Z3bra (Nov 22, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> *Anyone else think it's weird that Tobi claims he wants to be nobody even though he wears the Uchiha clan symbol?* He's obviously holding onto part of himself. It isn't part of any disguise because he only started wearing it a hundred and forty chapters after he declared his identity as Madara.
> 
> The Uchiha clan means something to him.
> 
> I also still think he's part of Madara somehow.



Well he's a coward anyways like naruto says, hiding behind a mask, not because he thinks its cool but because he wants to be nobody and change the world to his liking.


*What irks me is how Tobi acts like he could have phased through naruto's headbutt and owned him, but if that was the case, THEN WTF didn't he?  was he looking for physical contact that much? is tobi feeling lonely?!*


----------



## Karman (Nov 22, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> The chapter's title for some reason echoes 561's to me. Like if it was a parallel that differentiates Madara and Tobi. Madara's name is suppose to represent an ideal of power and was the reason why Tobi used it, but now he just feels that anonymity is more comfortable.
> 
> I like the display of Roshi, Fu, Yagura and Utakata's abilities, wonder why Han and Yugito remained there watching.
> 
> The last part is confusing: is Tobi channeling the Jinchuuriki's Bijuu powers into himself to fight Naruto & Bee or he is activating their Bijuu abilities so that they can fight in their absolute best?



Using their jin abilities offensively doesn't necessarily mean that they don't possess the power of the six paths. I'm guessing that Han and Yugito are staying back because of the "Pein formation". Traditionally Hell Realm remains protected in the rear. The other could be hungry ghost, another defensive path.


----------



## αce (Nov 22, 2011)

He didn't phase through so Kishi could draw a good panel


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Nov 22, 2011)

I don't really care about Tobi/Naruto/Jins fight. I want to see the Kage fight or Itachi/Kakashi.  

This is going to be another boring chapter.


----------



## GunX2 (Nov 22, 2011)

Tobi sounds like a boss this chapter.


----------



## αce (Nov 22, 2011)

Tobi was always a boss.


----------



## Z3bra (Nov 22, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> He didn't phase through so Kishi could draw a good panel




well thats a dissapointment, if he was trying to make the scene look cool, then subsequently making naruto look like a dumbass for not even putting a scratch on the mask while in RM and adding Tobi's mock of naruto's RM powers if thats all he can do in this mode lols


----------



## GoDMasteR (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm sad because tobi will be defetead within 5-6 chapters...


----------



## Z3bra (Nov 22, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Tobi was always a boss.



im starting to come to agreement with that


----------



## B.o.t.i (Nov 22, 2011)

gurrandamnteed naruto is gonna land an immense blow on this luchador face.

these jinchuu's been dropped to fodder now with naruto sensing their intent.


----------



## Nic (Nov 22, 2011)

Tobi won't be defeated in 5 to 6 chapters.  He basically runs the plot from the villains side, and unless a new character was introduced (unlikely), no one else would be able to take up the mantle of FV and keep the manga interesting.


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 22, 2011)

I wonder why Tobi is trying to catch Naruto himself, he said several times that he wants for Sasuke and Naruto to fight...


----------



## Brian (Nov 22, 2011)

Well Izuna's name wasn't mentioned in the manga so of course it wouldn't be important


----------



## Nic (Nov 22, 2011)

What's your point?  He's trying to become a rikudou. What does it matter if he hates someone or not if using them is going to give you a greater power, and madara is all about power as we know.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 22, 2011)

Nic said:


> implied and even if true, for all we know he just wants to use Madara just like he wants to use Sasuke. lol



Why does he want Sasuke again?

To carry on the Senju v. Uchiha hatred, which Tobi talked about when he was a creeper and watched Naruto sleep? Why would the Juubi give a damn about that? That's something that only an insider would care about.



> are you telling me i'm suppose to see the emotional reaction of someone behind a mask?



The clenched fist was pretty much the only emphasized act of body language Tobi ever did.



> funny because edo madara seems to hate Hashirama while Tobi seems to admire him, inconsistency?



Not really, no. 

Edo Madara doesn't seem to hate him. There was a flashback of him as a butthurt teenager/20-year-old who was so angry that he didn't even want to hear his name. But Edo Madara as he is now? No. Definitely doesn't seem to hate him.

Didn't answer a single one of my questions.


----------



## nadinkrah (Nov 22, 2011)

lol @ Tobi getting defeated. Tobi leaving before Kabuto/Sasuke  doesn't make any sense


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 22, 2011)

Tobi has easily the most potential to be the final villain, no way he's going to get defeated here.

I bet he'll manage to capture Bee and after that we get Naruto vs. Sasuke.


----------



## Nic (Nov 22, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Why does he want Sasuke again?
> 
> To carry on the Senju v. Uchiha hatred, which Tobi talked about when he was a creeper and watched Naruto sleep? Why would the Juubi give a damn about that? That's something that only an insider would care about.
> 
> ...



actually we don't know why he exactly wants sasuke yet, or for what true purpose. In fact there was talk to link him to gedou mazou which is a bit different in context. 

you mean the tap of a finger............ ( i wouldn't rely on a theory based on just that)

why because outside of the flashback he hasn't said, I hate shodai?  He has no point to atm.   Not to mention tobi and Edo madara's personalities don't match one bit.  One loves to show off his powers, and be in the mix of the action, while the other has others do his work and keeps his powers secret.  Madara is in fact a hell of a lot more like Sasuke than he is like tobi.


----------



## GunX2 (Nov 22, 2011)

Tobi has been hyped for FV a looooooooooooong time ago.


----------



## Hexa (Nov 22, 2011)

If Naruto is proclaiming that he's going to tear Tobi's mask off, then that what he's going to do, right?  But I think it sort of also means that is _all_ he is going to do.  He scratched Sasuke's forehead in the end, but . . .


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Nov 22, 2011)

Nobdy is going to kick some ass.

The interesting thing is if the second generation pain retains their bijuu, then madara has essentially the strongest unit ever seen. Full jinchuuriki in total control with sharingan and rin'negan, AND are immortal undead.

HOLY CRAP. and naruto can't even smash his helmet.
Must be made of adamantium or somethin...


----------



## Octavian (Nov 22, 2011)

damn naruto pulled a neo in this chapter...fighting blindly


----------



## Dark Red Z (Nov 22, 2011)

Huge lol @ Neo Pain being beaten here.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Nov 22, 2011)

Octavian said:


> damn naruto pulled a neo in this chapter...fighting blindly



Solar Flare is unbeatable 
"TAIYOKEN!"

EVERYONE ELSE:  

Killer bee: 
"Oh, did someone turn a light on? I can see now.


----------



## Klue (Nov 22, 2011)

Dark Red Z said:


> Huge lol @ Neo Pain being beaten here.



It's only right.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 22, 2011)

Dark Red Z said:


> Huge lol @ Neo Pain being beaten here.



Im sure neo pain will be defeated at worst i think itachi will get kabuto to release the edo jutsu by using genjutsu on kabuto. Or sacrifising himself to stop it. But i know naruto will beat abfew before that happens and will break tobis mask and make tobi retreat.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 22, 2011)

Out of interest guys what does "Fuu : Hiden - Rinpen Kakure no Jutsu" fully mean?

Is that a new elemental release all for Fuu?


----------



## Combine (Nov 22, 2011)

If the script is right, then it seems almost certain that Tobi is the Juubi. The fact he has no use for names and doesn't have any value in his own history. Izuna nor Obito would discard their own names as nothing of value.


----------



## Klue (Nov 22, 2011)

Combine said:


> If the script is right, then it seems almost certain that Tobi is the Juubi. The fact he has no use for names and doesn't have any value in his own history. Izuna nor Obito would discard their own names as nothing of value.



lol, Juubi though?

How did Juubi come to unite with Madara, and consist of Zetsu (Hashirama) goo?


----------



## CA182 (Nov 22, 2011)

Combine said:


> If the script is right, then it seems almost certain that Tobi is the Juubi. The fact he has no use for names and doesn't have any value in his own history. Izuna nor Obito would discard their own names as nothing of value.



If he _is _the juubi then the line "I am the ruler of the world" makes alot of sense.

As when he had all his power during the time of the sage, he likely did rule the world for a short time.


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 22, 2011)

CA182 said:


> Out of interest guys what does "Fuu : Hiden - Rinpen Kakure no Jutsu" fully mean?
> 
> Is that a new elemental release all for Fuu?


it's a hiden jutsu as far as we know like the nara clan's kagemane, the akamichi clan's body manipulation, the aburame clan's bug jutsu etc. it could be a yin or yang related jutsu as well.


----------



## Combine (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, come to think of it, Tobi's first admission of his real goal to Kakashi, Naruto and Yamato was he wanted "*to become a complete being*". So it still fits. 

Since he was assumed to be Madara at the time, we just thought that it was solely for the sake of power or due to his loss against Hashirama, but if Tobi is some kind of spirit of the Juubi, it makes more sense since he literally was made an incomplete being by Rikudo Senin.

His other statements about being just a small shard of his former self also is consistent.


----------



## chauronity (Nov 22, 2011)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Killer bee:
> "Oh, did someone turn a light on? I can see now.



Hmm interesting. He normally can't see? Can he?


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Nov 22, 2011)

CA182 said:


> If he _is _the juubi then the line "I am the ruler of the world" makes alot of sense.
> 
> As when he had all his power during the time of the sage, he likely did rule the world for a short time.



There is no rule with a mindless beast.
Only action and reaction.

Rulership means control towards a purpose. If you can't comprehend purpose, you cannot rule.


And as far as him being the juubi, rather than doing what he said and BECOMING THE JUUBI JINCHUURIKI, would be strange. Juubi's chakra is within the bijuu, and his body has ten tails.

Furthermore, a body without mind or chakra would be hard pressed to somehow transform into a aloe vera man, or create a Machiavellian plot to return to mindlessness.

Being inside a person is the only way bijuu can develop consciousness, by devouring human chakra. 


Everything leads away from him being the actual reincarnation of the juubi.
Everything. Especially the fact that he wants to be it's jinchuuriki. A bijuu cannot be it's own jinchuuriki.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 22, 2011)

CA182 said:


> Out of interest guys what does "Fuu : Hiden - Rinpen Kakure no Jutsu" fully mean?
> 
> Is that a new elemental release all for Fuu?



I think its something like:
Secret Art: Hidden Scales Technique.

Not sure though.



Anyway Fuu using it implies she could have been in a Clan as "Hiden" Techniques are passed down eg. Nara's Shadow Posession.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Nov 22, 2011)

chauronity said:


> Hmm interesting. He normally can't see? Can he?



No KillerBee has sunglasses so the glitter shit didn't affect him much

I just hope Yagura lives up to his hype


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 22, 2011)

nadinkrah said:


> lol @ Tobi getting defeated. Tobi leaving before Kabuto/Sasuke  doesn't make any sense



Now that Madara is in play Tobi can leave the field without trouble.



Hexa said:


> If Naruto is proclaiming that he's going to tear Tobi's mask off, then that what he's going to do, right?  But I think it sort of also means that is _all_ he is going to do.  He scratched Sasuke's forehead in the end, but . . .



Last chapter he promised the five kages he would win, and merely ripping off Tobi's mask is far from a win in my book. So then that's what Naruto is going to do, right? Win and rip off the mask. Besides if Naruto loses only some ridiculous PnJ could prevent Tobi from bagging him and B. So far none of those people clamoring for B to sacrifice himself have explained how that is supposed to save Naruto.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 22, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Last chapter he promised the five kages he would win, and merely ripping off Tobi's mask is far from a win in my book. So then that's what Naruto is going to do, right? Win and rip off the mask. Besides if Naruto loses only some ridiculous PnJ could prevent Tobi from bagging him and B. So far none of those people clamoring for B to sacrifice himself have explained how that is supposed to save Naruto.



He promised Sakura that he'd bring Sasuke back...


----------



## Penance (Nov 22, 2011)

Hexa said:


> *If Naruto is proclaiming that he's going to tear Tobi's mask off, then that what he's going to do, right?*  But I think it sort of also means that is _all_ he is going to do.  He scratched Sasuke's forehead in the end, but . . .



Yeah, Naruto's power of meaningful trash talk seems to at max, again...I can't wait for the next chapter...


----------



## SageRafa (Nov 22, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> He promised Sakura that he'd bring Sasuke back...



And he'll, it was a *life-time* promise :ho


----------



## Crush! (Nov 22, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> He promised Sakura that he'd bring Sasuke back...



Yeah, he also said that was the promise of a LIFETIME. 

Technically, Naruto has never failed to live up to his promises.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 22, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> And he'll, it was a *life-time*promise :ho


not really 

History is repeating itself.
Naruto makes a promise of a bigger goal(bring back Sasuke / defeat Tobi).
Then sets a smaller goal(put a scratch on Sasuke's forehead / tear Tobi's mask apart).

Ends up accomplishing the minor objective.


Crush! said:


> Yeah, he also said that was the promise of a LIFETIME.
> 
> Technically, Naruto has never failed to live up to his promises.



Yeah he might defeat Tobi 10 years later for all we know.


----------



## Fay (Nov 22, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Tobi is 99% confirmed to be Madara's clone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, that promise was lifted in kage summit arc, when Naruto concluded that:


			
				 Naruto said:
			
		

> ...It doesn't matter to me right now whether that promise still stands or not. It doesn't make any difference. It's my own desire to save Sasuke that is driving me here.


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 22, 2011)

Nobody having the Rinnegan is so stupid, I thought Izanagi closed the eyes forever.


How did Nobody remove his left eye and replace it with a Rinnegan? 



PLOT HOLE.


Tobi is dead, Nobody is not even Tobi.



Your mind= FUCKED.


----------



## OneHitKill (Nov 22, 2011)

What did I say everybody should sell their Naruto stock share now, before it goes down :sanji


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Nov 22, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> Nobody having the Rinnegan is so stupid, I thought Izanagi closed the eyes forever.
> 
> 
> How did Nobody remove his left eye and replace it with a Rinnegan?
> ...



It closes the pupil forever, not the eyelid. .
The Izanagi that Nobdy used didn't close his eyelids, but infact fizzled out his sharingan.

If you are wondering why the eyelids closed with danzo, it is because they didn't need to be open. Simple right?


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 22, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> not really
> 
> History is repeating itself.
> Naruto makes a promise of a bigger goal(bring back Sasuke / defeat Tobi).
> ...



Nah Naruto is going to win. And he'll win this very day. Because that's the deadline. Tobi will complete his plan on this day and Naruto will have to stop him.


----------



## BlinkST (Nov 22, 2011)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> It closes the pupil forever, not the eyelid. .
> The Izanagi that Nobdy used didn't close his eyelids, but infact fizzled out his sharingan.


 ideal of power 

What's going on there?


----------



## Klue (Nov 22, 2011)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> It closes the pupil forever, not the eyelid. .
> The Izanagi that Nobdy used didn't close his eyelids, but infact fizzled out his sharingan.
> 
> If you are wondering why the eyelids closed with danzo, it is because they didn't need to be open. Simple right?



Tobi's eyelid clearly closed.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 22, 2011)

Klue said:


> Tobi's eyelid clearly closed.



Didn't Tobi explain it already?

Once the Eyes used by Izanagi lose their light they'll never open again

Also visible when Danzo used it.
ideal of power
Eyelid clearly closes.

Tobi's statement clearly indicates that the Eye used closes not the pupil.
If it'd be the Pupil then the "Never open again" part makes little to no sense.

And seeing Tobi use it makes this even more obvious as it freaking obviously closes the Eyelids.

So we got Madara's Info.
Danzo's Arm (lmao) Eyelids closing.
And Tobis eye clearly closing.

Shouldn't even be debated.


----------



## BlinkST (Nov 22, 2011)

You addressed him as if it was actually his argument.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 22, 2011)

Blinx-182 said:


> You addressed him as if it was actually his argument.



More wanting to back him up, (as he/she is right) by giving information from the Manga and connecting obvious resemblances.

Anyway I don't want to get anymore Off-Topic so I stop here.


----------



## SageDan (Nov 22, 2011)

"Never open again" means they become blind, not that the eyelid is sealed >>"
Nobody used izanagi, that eye became useless so he just took it out and put Nagato's Rinnegan in it.. 
Anyway, I think Bee's end is coming.. makes me sad


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 22, 2011)

Tobi's eyelid doesn't close. It's just that his sharingan disappeared. He would still be able to open that eye but not use the Sharingan's powers.


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 22, 2011)

1- KB, does not work
2- Rasengan, does not work
3- TNJ
If it fails repeat 1-3 again till it works.


----------



## Ichiurto (Nov 22, 2011)

Santoryu said:


> 1- KB, does not work
> 2- Rasengan, does not work
> 3- TNJ
> If it fails repeat 1-3 again till it works.



Pretty much all of Naruto's boring fights right there.


----------



## Fay (Nov 22, 2011)

Killer Bee is there so I doubt you'll only see rasengan and kb. We might see some awesome combos.


----------



## eyeknockout (Nov 22, 2011)

so naruto and bee are about to lose to...nobody


----------



## Sorin (Nov 22, 2011)

eyeknockout said:


> so naruto and bee are about to lose to...nobody



No, you got it all wrong.Nobody is going to win against Naruto and Bee.


----------



## Larry Uchiha (Nov 22, 2011)

Its clear to me that Nobody is winning the war!...?


----------



## Gabe (Nov 22, 2011)

Santoryu said:


> 1- KB, does not work
> 2- Rasengan, does not work
> 3- TNJ
> If it fails repeat 1-3 again till it works.



The beat thing it rarely fails. I like it people say narutos fight are boting but they are noy he alqays comes up with smart new ways to use kbs and rasengan. Like bruce lee said ?I fear not the man who has practiced 10,000 kicks once, but I fear the man who had practiced one kick 10,000 times.?


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 22, 2011)

No mangetsu nor kakashi yet?  jesus christ it has been an entire freaking year...


----------



## Ichiurto (Nov 22, 2011)

Gabe said:


> The beat thing it rarely fails. I like it people say narutos fight are boting but they are noy he alqays comes up with smart new ways to use kbs and rasengan. Like bruce lee said ?I fear not the man who has practiced 10,000 kicks once, but I fear the man who had practiced one kick 10,000 times.?



A Manga is supposed to be entertaining.

In a Shounen Manga about fighting, 90% of that excitement is incited via fights.

Naruto's fights are boring and bland.

The unfortunate thing? He's pretty much started employing Naruto Battle Tactics for every character. One move, repeated over and over.

Riveting.

Sasuke Vs Deidara was the last great fight in this manga, imo.


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 22, 2011)

CA182 said:


> Out of interest guys what does "Fuu : Hiden - Rinpen Kakure no Jutsu" fully mean?
> 
> Is that a new elemental release all for Fuu?



I read a Portuguese translation and it is something like "Secret Art: Hidden Moth's Scales"


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 22, 2011)

Naruto will use TNJ against Sasuke

-before he fights him
-during he fights him
-after he fights him

Naruto wins.


----------



## 24 Hours (Nov 22, 2011)

Santoryu said:


> Naruto will use TNJ against Sasuke
> 
> -before he fights him
> -during he fights him
> ...



Doubt it, it's more likely to work on Tobi for now.  Sasuke is FV.


----------



## Penance (Nov 22, 2011)

24 Hours said:


> Doubt it, it's more likely to work on Tobi for now.  Sasuke is FV.



I doubt it...


----------



## Cromer (Nov 22, 2011)

Poor Ichiurto, so fucking bored of Naruto for the past two years. Go whine some more, why don't you?


On-topic, Naruto is trying so hard with the smack talk. But there's only one blond-haired god of smack in these here woods...


----------



## Ibb (Nov 22, 2011)

Ichiurto said:


> A Manga is supposed to be entertaining.
> 
> In a Shounen Manga about fighting, 90% of that excitement is incited via fights.
> 
> ...



I'll agree that we haven't gotten a fight as good as Sasuke vs Deidara in a very long time.

But don't say that Naruto's fights are boring because he only has shadow clones and rasengans. Some people, including myself, enjoy Naruto's fights because of the "clever" ways Naruto uses tactics to get in close to his enemies. Underground, Shadow Shuriken feints, transformations, etc.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 22, 2011)

Klue said:


> Tobi's eyelid clearly closed.


yeah but i really think that its about loosing eye sight, not exacly it getting closed 

i believe that the way that they talk is kind of to represent it, not the thing literally.

if you guys pay attention, there is a thing indicating in the painel that tobi has lost the sight in the eye, i need to find the page ~_~

here:



the way that kishi drew the sharingan, it really made me think that it was blind 

think a little, why would tobi have a sharingan stock if he could not open the eyelid later >.>...makes more sense if the eye get useless and he needs to switch.


----------



## αce (Nov 22, 2011)

Santoryu said:


> 1- KB, does not work
> 2- Rasengan, does not work
> 3- TNJ
> If it fails repeat 1-3 again till it works.



Prime reason why his fights suck ass unless the opponent is bearable.


----------



## Z3bra (Nov 22, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> No KillerBee has sunglasses so the glitter shit didn't affect him much



No wonder sasuke failed against him, a gloomy/unflashy fighter like Shino might have fairer better.i


----------



## Talis (Nov 22, 2011)

Poor Tobi got also sad past, reminds me to Nagato. 
Naruto: Tobi, look what i got here...
Tobi: Thats..?!
Naruto: Yes, its Kakashi-senseis book
Tobito: Noooo... 
Naruto: 2-0 :ho


----------



## Ichiurto (Nov 22, 2011)

Lets hope Naruto doesn't drag down this potentially awesome fight.

I hope Madara takes out Raikage first and then Tsunade.

Raikage is as boring as Naruto. He's basically Naruto at the start of Part 2 in Kyuubi mode. All brawn no brains. Boring character.

And Tsunade.. well, if she's just a medic and has nothing interesting to show, might as well move her outta the way so she doesn't bring the fight down.

We are in the home stretch right now, let's remove the boring characters with crap fighting styles and start making the battles exciting again.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Nov 22, 2011)

Lol I called it... Chapter is meh.....


No  big revelation.....

Some slight actions....

But after the fake spoiliers a big let down..........


----------



## atenzor (Nov 22, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Lol I called it... Chapter is meh.....
> 
> 
> No  big revelation.....
> ...



is it me or those fake spoilers were better?


----------



## Gabe (Nov 22, 2011)

atenzor said:


> is it me or those fake spoilers were better?



The chapter is not bad it is just people were expecting a big revelation. Yhey thought the mask will break showing tobis face. Anything else will suck in comparison because peoples expectations were something else. But it us not a bad chapter it looks like it has a lot of action. And the chapter is usually better then the spoiler no matter if we know what is gonna happens. Ohona sometimes misses something


----------



## Klue (Nov 22, 2011)

atenzor said:


> is it me or those fake spoilers were better?



Fake spoilers are usually better. They're based off of fan speculation. They're just providing exactly what the average reader wants to see.


Onoki's death.
Tobi's mask coming off, identity revealed.
Tsunade does something interesting.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Nov 22, 2011)

Santoryu said:


> 1- KB, does not work
> 2- Rasengan, does not work
> 3- TNJ
> If it fails repeat 1-3 again till it works.



Except that Naruto employs different strategy every time with these moves.Like using rasegan to create dust clouds against Pein.Transforming his bunshin into fake FRS and rocks and shit to fool him etc etc

Also he used Frog Katas to kill Preta the first time and turned him into a frog the second.


----------



## Klue (Nov 22, 2011)

Santoryu said:


> 1- KB, does not work
> 2- Rasengan, does not work
> 3- TNJ
> If it fails repeat 1-3 again till it works.



I suppose "TNJ" represents intelligence and battle strategy.


----------



## αce (Nov 22, 2011)

Klue said:


> I suppose "TNJ" represents intelligence and battle strategy.



No, those are incorporated into the first two.
It always fails and TNJ comes out. I gave up during his forced biblical conversion on Nagato.


----------



## 24 Hours (Nov 22, 2011)

its out ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!! 
ideal of power


----------



## Kanki (Nov 22, 2011)

Not impressed by the spoilers, mainly because I don't care about Naruto or Bee anymore.


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 22, 2011)

ideal of power

It's OUT!


----------



## Penance (Nov 22, 2011)

It's time...


----------



## AlphaRooster (Nov 22, 2011)

*What we learned in this chap: Nothing!*

what an utterly boring chapter. The headbutt was poo-pooed, the masked guy may or may not be madara. Nothing we haven't learned or knew already.
 At least a page or panel of the kage fight. ugh

 I guess, naruto growing a vag for the kyuubi was something. Two weeks and nothing.


----------



## Shozan (Nov 22, 2011)

So the story became soooooooo lame and boring that kishi main plot (only thing that keeps us interested) is a damn masked man that is going to be beaten anyways... 

Nice!


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 22, 2011)

What happened to the art, especially for the first half of the chapter? Everything just seems so rushed and messy, during the Jinchuriki battle!


----------



## Klue (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh, what is this? Looks like the chapter is out. 


HisshouBuraiKen translated too.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 22, 2011)

After this chapter it is obvious that Obito is Tobi. His interactions and feeling on the hopelessness of the world reminded me of Obito's time during the war.

1. Space Time Ninjutsu of Obito's eye
2. Personality that Tobi showed
3. Feelings on what war brings and the current ninja system
4. He never replaced that eye and never showed MS with it. The only eye he replaced was the one where Obito lost his.

Come on, it's like a free fucking hand out by Kishi, and it has been that way for a long time. People just don't want to accept that Obito = Madara. People will hate the theory just like they have for years, but it is still the most valid theory after so long. 

Tobi =  Obito. Stop living in denial KL. You've been in it for years.


----------



## Klue (Nov 22, 2011)

Awesome said:


> After this chapter it is obvious that Obito is Tobi. His interactions and feeling on the hopelessness of the world reminded me of Obito's time during the war.
> 
> 1. Space Time Ninjutsu of Obito's eye
> 2. Personality that Tobi showed
> ...



Madara awakened the Rinnegan shortly before his death, and if Madara gave Nagato the Rinnegan, that happened during or right before the Second War began, which took place years prior to Obito's birth.

Madara clearly knows Tobi or the masked man; therefore, that man is older than Nagato, of which Obito was not. He is no older than Kakashi.


----------



## vered (Nov 22, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> What happened to the art, especially for the first half of the chapter? Everything just seems so rushed and messy, during the Jinchuriki battle!



it seems to be a transitional chapter before the big chapters.


----------



## Itachisaywat (Nov 22, 2011)

Anybody see the Kyuubi + Naruto relationship getting stronger this chapter? When he said having a bijuu wasn't such a bad thing


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Nov 22, 2011)

I noticed that too. I know people don't like the idea of Naruto and the Kyuubi improving their relationship, but has Naruto ever said such a nice thing to him?

I love it when you can actually see Tobi's eyes. It makes him all the more terrifying. I think he's a great example of how being so mysterious makes him more interesting.

I don't think this was ever brought up before, but how is it that the Jinchuuriki can grow their first tails? I thought Gaara just naturally mastered using sand jutsu. I'm guessing that this means that all the Jinchuuriki will grow to their Bijuu form in succession, with Bee going all Eight Tails somewhere in the middle of the fight. I can't see Bee making it out of this fight.


----------



## Itachisaywat (Nov 22, 2011)

Must be a difference between gaining chakra and using partial transformation? I dunno, a shrouded Gaara would be kinda meh


----------



## Klue (Nov 22, 2011)

Itachisaywat said:


> Anybody see the Kyuubi + Naruto relationship getting stronger this chapter? When he said having a bijuu wasn't such a bad thing



Yeah, we know the author is starting to put the pieces in place. Before we know it, the Kyuubi will call Naruto his kit. And when that happens, I will slit my own throat.


----------



## Kenzo Hartman PhD (Nov 23, 2011)

So when the mask didn't break I thought "aww, damn - maybe next week."

Then on the edge of the last page he says "If you want to see what's behind this mask..." and looks like he's going to lift it.  I flipped the hell out like a kid on Christmas, thinking it was finally time to meet the man behind the mask.  I sat there for about 3 minutes, not ready to turn the page _just yet_.

*page turn*

"...You're going to have to work for it!"

Not cool, Kishi!  Not cool!


----------



## ammarz (Nov 23, 2011)

The chapter was excellent. Tobi is quite entertaining and I quite like his taunting. One thing that piqued my interest was the 'A little' he added when talking about understanding misery here

*Heh, planet rasengan *

This is a hint to Tobi's character that he has seen (maybe experienced) much suffering. On the other hand, Tobi has been shown to be an excellent liar. So, we are still guessing.


----------



## Escargon (Nov 23, 2011)

Lol Tobi got Itachi faceline now:/ page 13. Or im just naking it up. Iphone typos is fun to read.


----------



## takL (Nov 23, 2011)

well done.

there are quite a few interesting tobi lines

for example, 
"8b…9b…I gonna get you 2 and… Will get the eye of the moon!!"
whether he means the project or sharin'egan.


----------



## lamexu (Nov 23, 2011)

Why did Tobi say "god damn you Kabuto"?


----------



## andrea (Nov 23, 2011)

lamexu said:


> Why did Tobi say "god damn you Kabuto"?



Because he brought back Madara as an Edo.


----------



## Sagitta (Nov 23, 2011)

Kenzo Hartman PhD said:


> So when the mask didn't break I thought "aww, damn - maybe next week."
> 
> Then on the edge of the last page he says "If you want to see what's behind this mask..." and looks like he's going to lift it.  I flipped the hell out like a kid on Christmas, thinking it was finally time to meet the man behind the mask.  I sat there for about 3 minutes, not ready to turn the page _just yet_.
> 
> ...



Haha no doubt! I was reading it at work and I stopped eating thinking I was going to finally see it but then.. nope! I continued eating. Cool last page though. I want a poster of that!


----------



## Cloudane (Nov 25, 2011)

The masked man is Anonymous. 
He does not forgive. 
He does not forget. 

Anyway.. the Kyuubi becoming another friend makes sense in the context of the story and the way it's always worked. You can already see it in his eyes - "nobody's ever said I'm not bad...

Like all of the bad guys in this manga. All he really needs is a hug. And I quite like that really.


----------

